# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 26



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET/IUI * 

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Tikki
Katy H 
Sapphire05
Saskia - IUI - Nov
sahara
Stokey
Tiger
strawbs
❁BG2007❁
blondieh 
KW33
madison
69chick
Tinx

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date

Edna, FET, , 05/11/08
TracyNBaz, FET, , 29/12/08
Charlies-Mum, Nat, , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , 05/02/09
~SUGAR~, Nat, , 09/02/09 
Wishing & Hoping, FET, , ??/??/09
Macmillan, ICSI, , 13/05/09
moomin05, IVF, , 03/07/09
Marielou, FET, , 19/07/09 
ready4family, IVF, , 21/07/09

*BABIES *
 



*2007 Babies*
,
*2008 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver
, , Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel
, , Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie
, , Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois

Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean
, , leanne marie, 08/06/08,
Evie Grace

Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay
, , Ashy, 25/06/08,
Anna Jae

lisac, 19/06/07,
Harrison
, , becca, 22/07/08,
Ruby

Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle
, ,☺QueenVic☺, 05/08/08,
Henry

Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia
, ,☺Clare☺, 13/09/08,
Hannah Louise

CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary
, ,Amee, 03/10/08,
DS

Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack
, , , ,
Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
, , , ,

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## Stokey

Hello everyone! 

I have just spent an hour writing the biggest thread and lost it all arrggghh

Hello 

gosh i don't know where to start as there has been so much going on

Firstly huge congratulations to Pots, you so deserve this hun, take it easy and that first scan is just around the corner, fab news xx

Debs hello hun hope you and Hannah are doing well, glad the dental appt went well.  Issy loves going to ours as they have "rella"(cinderella) stickers she thinks its ace.

wishing its so nice to see new faces and you twin boys are gorgeous, good luck with ttc again and look forward to hearing about your progress.

Tinx i see you like a spot of retail therapy too! i must admit i love shopping for Issy and her wardrobe looks so much more interesting than mine. BTW i love the name Willow

Karin hun good luck for friday you'll be ok. they told me a bit after mine but had to go back and see the con for official results.  I came out of mine smiling and waving i even remember shouting at my dh at the end of the ward "you should try this **** its great" how mortifying and apparently in recovery i asked a nurse out (female) i could have died with shame.  You can't do much worse than that hun and before you know it you'll be back home with your beautiful little girl,will be thinking of you xx

sue hope your ok and little Em?  i used to think my bears could breathe and tried to convince my mum, i think your going about it the right way and just not encouraging it she'll have forgotten about it by the weekend bless her xx

Cat looking goregous as always, how are you sweet? love to Ruby little star xx

strawbs good luck hun your better behaved than me, i am useless if there is a hpt in the house its worse than chocolate.  Any sign of a suspected suspicious symptom and i'm in there! i'll keep everything crossed hun i know what PCos is like drated thing, i'm on CD58 and have swelled up to the size of a small housing estate. lets hope you get that BFP xx

ready and marie hello to you and your gorgeous bumps hope they are growing bigger by the day, fabulous xxx

well now i'll try and explain why i've been awol for so long, a few months ago (after seeing cons) i found out that dh had started smoking again and this explained why sperm count was so low this time, he had been doing it for some weeks and not telling me so i decided to quit tx as i wasn't putting more body through drugs etc if he wasn't going to be committed etctetc.  we had huge row/rows and nearly seperated, really horrible few months nov/dec was terrible.  Anyway eventually we talked and talked and since new years day he hasn't smoked we have got back on track and been having lots of BMS and even just normal S not thinking of bambinos and enjoying it.  We seem to be back on track now and I have picked up prescription yesterday for clomid so just waiting for rudy A/F to make and apperance and I can start, I am having follicle tracking too.  I just want my body to respond to it this time, I keep thinking lots of positive thoughts and try and keep busy too.  

well now i've prattled on i'll go

love to you all and its great to be back

ally xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Thanks for the new thread Aweeze,  sorry to hear about your accident 

Ally - Thank you  i really hope clomid does the trick for you.  So glad that DH is back on track and you guys are doing better now 

Welcome W4M 

Cath, Tinx, Karin, Debs, Sue, Saskia and all, thanks for being so supportive and wishing me well.  I really means a lot  i've woken this morning so happy     (and feeling sick as a dog      ) i really wish you all the most luck         

Pots
  x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning everyone

Lou - thanks for the new thread   Hope your accident wasnt too traumatic.

Ally - so sorry to hear about you and dh   I remember going through that stage before Ruby was conceived, just seemed like I was doing all the work and dh was still drinking and going out and not bothered about talking things through but we make more of an effort now and even though there are times when I feel like throttling him - we are pretty solid these days.

Pots - the next 10 days will fly by, I bet you still cant believe - great news on waking up feeling sick thats such a positive sign - I also woke up feeling a bit sick this morning but thats because I drank a whole bottle of wine to myself last night! 

Debs - great you and Hannah have lovely pearly whites   Ruby refuses to open her mouth for the dentist!! Hope you had fun last night and managed to find something to wear amongst all your purchases!!

Strawbs - Well did you cave in? Have you taken the test

W4M - hello and welcome - what little cuties you have - look forward to chatting with you.

Sue - so glad Emily slept ok last night, best not to push them I think, if shes ready to talk about it, Im sure she will - I was talking to Ruby last night and she was trying to talk over me, I said "Ruby, Im talking" She said "Right thats it, conversation over, I dont want to talk anymore" - you'd swear she was a teenager!!!!!

Karin - How you doing hunny - are you all set for tomorrow? Whos looking after l/one?

Becca, R4F, Marielou -  

Hope everyone is ok.  As for me, really tired, as mentioned above, opened a bottle of wine, was just going to have the one glass but ended up drinking the whole bottle! Been at work since 8.30 but dont think Ill have a very productive day!  Went to bed and fell asleep and only woke this morning and realised we forgot to BMS - will try harder this evening.

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

I knew Id forget someone  

Tinx - How are you today hunny??


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning!

Cath you so sound like me!  If I open a botle of Rose its sacrilage to leave it!   Hope the figures are adding up this morning and you don't feel too bad.  Ruby sounds like a caution and really old fashioned in her ways which I think is adorable in kids, I bet you wonder what shes going to come out with next!   Good luck with the BMS lets prove those psychics wrong!!

Pots I see the MS has kicked in nice and early but so encouraging too, still smiling from your fab news hun  

Hello everyone hope your all doing ok and hope your accident wasn't too serious aweeze?

Well as for me i'm off to North Staffs hospital to see Nan (inlaw) as she's really poorly bless her, such a lovely lady and very close to her (closer to her than my own) last week we we're told she had hours to live and she was in a coma, we rushed over to say goodbye (worst day i've had in a long time) the next day i had phone call from MIL to say she had woken up and had been for a walk in the snow with Grandad (been dead 9 years) they had had a chat and he told her to come back! how amazing and scarily as soon as she woke up it started to snow! freaky! so shes still very very poorly but holding on.  Off to see her again today and do a spot of retail therapy too, just to cheer us up!

talk later girls

ally xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - All the best for your visit today hunny - hope all goes ok.  

Let us know what you buy!!


----------



## Tinx

Hiya!!!

Cath, so glad you remembered me, was getting a tad paranoid for a mo there!!!   All great thanks, lots bms of late as soooo trying to follow the trend and have a bump au natural!! Pointless ( in baby terms!) but fun nookie!!!   I am impressed with your wine tale!! I used to really drink and drink on a night out! It was wonderful but we cut back for the last 3 or 4 years of ttc, and then had hardly any the final year or so. I didnt drink at all during my preg and now I can still barely touch the stuff! I am GUTTED!!! I only need a couple of mothfuls of wine ( rather than bottles before! ) and now I am either spinning or asleep! Its very annoying! I am working on it but there is little improvement!!

By the way,  what was that all about with noccie and nookie!!?? It was written a while ago! Forgive my pants spelling! That may add to the consfusion! I love to eat the stuff but cant spell it for toffee!!!!  

Moving on!!!

Ally, hi, great to hear from you. Hope all goes ok with your special nan in law, bless her heart. Hope she is calm when you see her. Ps, thanks for liking the name Willow! My evil, evil sister in law from hell ( long story!)  sometimes calls her "Will" and my god I wanna kill her!!! Willow is pretty and very pink, Will is a boy, and NOT her name!!!!! GRRRRRRR!!! Glad you and dh are back on track. Its awful to have a huge row like that over xmas time. Me and Dh had a whopper like that the year before and it was shockingly horrible. Hope that you both come out of it stronger and happier. Men eh!!   Loved your GA story!!! I will not forget coming round after IVF!!! My last name is Slocombe, and the student Dr called me something different as he was talking about me to a nurse as I woke up. So I piped up, eyes barely open, "its Slocombe, you know, like in the programme Are You Being Served! You know, Mrs Slocombe`s pussy and all that! you should remember me now as you have just all been looking at mine!!!" I am mortified!! I thought it was hysterical at the time!! NOT so now!!!! tee hee!!!!


Pots, good old ms eh! Get nibbling those ginger cookies! How is it to feel like that and still have to get up and carry on as normal with Henry? Are you coping easily or are you shattered?  

Strawbs, how ya doing? how is your will power?!

Karin, not long now, count down the hours til your safe home agin, it will go even faster! Thinking of you xx  

Lou, hope that you are ok after you accident. Can you please add me to the ttc list, and Willow Star was born 29.7.07, thanks!!  

Hope that everyones else is ok, Debs, Sue, Saskia. Hope that is everyone, I am a really dizzy blond and I lose track of who is who and who I have written to so easily! When I first started coming on here I had to take notes!!!

Well, my news is that we have a fet consult on 21st Feb!!! I am so excited! I am a little anxious but still at this point excited! Hope that feeling lasts! We are at bms like rabbits in the hope that we have to cancel the app due to a natural   but we dont really hold out too much hope. So, come May or June, if not Aug, I hope to have a little frosty on board! WOW!! Keep it all crossed for me ladies! I so need your strength to get through all this! I am a permanent worrier and I dont want to get overtaken with worries.

Have a good day everyone, lol Tinx xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - Yes i'm so chuffed i'm feeling sick.  Very similar symptoms to when i was PG with HB actually.  I had lots of wine on my birthday and it didn't do any harm so enjoy          

Ally - Have fun visiting your Nanna, sounds like quite a recovery! 

Tinx - DH and i were having Gnocchi for dinner one night and it was around ovulation so i mentioned on this thread that we were having a gnocchi and nookie night  Yes i am feeling really sick, dizzy, spaced out and weak  and i have to admit i am about to feed HB a jar (organic  ) so that i can get him down for his nap and i can sit for a while!  Hope your BMS is succesful and if not a wonderful snowbaby on board soon!   

Better get going!

x


----------



## ready4Family

aweeze, thanks for the new thread.  Hope you're ok as you said you were in an accident.  

Karin, so sorry that AF came.  It's always an extra stab in the heart when it actually shows isn't it?  Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun.  I know it's all very scary and sorry to hear too that you've had bad experiences in the past to the anaesthetic.  Please come online when you can and let us know how you're doing.  Will be thinking of you....and let this procedure be the next step in getting you that BFP. 

Tinx, I'm the exact same and love going to the malls, but like you always check out the children's stores (but I love shopping for him too).  Hehe..Evan's the same and has tons of clothes.  Oh, and he loves his 5 Little Monkeys Game and it's fun playign something different with him.  So cute your little girl loves shoes, bags, etc already.  How exciting that you have your appointment coming up not too far away..and in the meantime, let's hope you won't need that apointment.

debs, how was the playgroup last night?  Good news on dd's dentist check up.

Pots, it's way too early to see anythign hun, so don't worry.  I didn't have my first scan until 8 weeks, but most wait until 7 weeks as it's unlikely to see a heartbeat before that.  As long as your hcg is going up, you're ok.  

wishing, hello.  We've chatted on other threads.  Lovely to see you hear.  Congrats on your twins.  They look so adorable.  

Sue, glad Emily is ok.

Stokey, so sorry for your hard time with dh.  Can see why you'd be super frustrated and upset with him!  So glad you've worked things out and he understands how he's not only affecting his health, but chances of conceiving.  Will be sending you lots of postiive vibes in the future.

Cath, sounds like you enjoyed that bottle of wine.  Hope today isn't too hard for you while recovering.  

Poor Evan is still sick.  Wed morning, he was up 1am - 2:30am constantly throwing up until there was nothing left.  Was so heartbreaking and I started tearing up as he was suffering so.  Took him to the dr yesterday as it's been 8 days since this started, but he said it's just the stomach flu as we suspected and will juse take some time.  I stayed home with him yesterday and dh is wtih him today.  Oh and Evan was supposed to get 2 cavities filled tomorrow, but we've put it off.  Don't need to start pumping meds into him when he's feelign so lousy as it is.  

We had another snow storm yesterday.  Thought last winter was horrible as we broke records for most snow in 70 years and had a storm every few days, but they say that we currently have more snow this year than we did last year this time (137cm)...so looks like we're going for antohe record.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tinx - fab news on getting your appointment through and as you say hopefully you will have to cancel!!!
Regarding the   It is a bit of a joke in my office (I work with 15 men!) and home they call me 'that bird from Indiana Jones' due to my ability to drink anyone under the table - I dont know how I do it but seem to have the ability to drink and drink without getting (too) drunk whilst everyone else is thoroughly sloshed!! Im not saying I have a problem or anything??! but its always been the case since I was 18! The trick is to drink on an empty stomach  

Pots - Hope you manage to take it easy this afternoon !

R4F - cant believe poor Evan is still sick, must be so awful for you   - good idea to put the dentist off for a while - Wow, that is a lot of snow!!

As for me, feeling so tired right now, just wanna go home to sleep - however, once Ive picked up R from nursery at 5, I have 3 loads of irnoning to do - sort out her clothes/bag for staying at my dads this weekend - once shes off to bed I have an hour of yoga to do - so I know I wont be seeing my bed til at least 11pm................................


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Cath - That sounds like a lot to do this evening if you are already struggling.  If you get through all that then well done - don't think I would manage.  I am always tons worse drinking on an empty stomach.  Emily makes me laugh too sometimes with the things she says - she varies from sounding like a teenager to sounding like an 80 year-old.

Karin - Lots of luck with tomorrow - thinking of you.

R4F - Poor Evan   Good idea putting off the dentist.  I don't envy you with all the snow.

Pots - So glad you are sick as a dog - in a good way of course  

Tinx - Good news on your appointment.  Hope you don't need it though        Your GA story made me laugh.

Ally - Sorry you have had a tough time with DH but glad you seem to be doing better now.  Good luck with the clomid        Hope all goes well with visiting your nan in law. 

Lou - Thanks for the new thread.  Hope you are doing OK and sorry to hear about your accident.

Hello everyone else.

I treated myself to a long overdue haircut this morning whilst Emily was at school.  Although during their small talk session I got the "so are you having any more children then".  I hate this question - as I am sure we all do. I always feel like saying - wow if only it was that easy.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Sue - If I dont do it - itll never get done and being an OCD type person, cant have it hanging over my head!!!  So nice to treat ourselves - whats the haircut like?  I get it all the time now and as Ive mentioned in previous posts, I just tell them the truth, never been one to keep things in, Ive the unfortunate problem of speaking my mind so when I hear that question I say "Oh Id give anything to have another child unfortunately though I went through 4 rounds of tx to have my precious dd, then I had a further 2 tx, the latter of which ending in m/c and after spending around £30k on private tx, mother nature has just not been that kind to us" that soon shuts them up i can tell you!!!! Nosey bloody parkers!!


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, thanks for your words.  Wow...I feel tired just reding what you have to do before heading off to bed.  Hope you manage to get some rest.  Lucky you for being able to drink and have it not affect you.  For me, my face turns all blush after half a glass of wine and I feel it.  Doesn't drinking on an empty stomach make you more susceptible to feeling it? You've got guts to answer the awful question so honestly.  Can imagine thier response (or lack of it). 

Sue, glad you treated yourself to pampering. Ugh..I always HATED that question. People should know that's one of the top 5 things you never ask anyone.  

Spoke to dh and apparently Evan ate his breakfast...which is a big change from the past 9 days.  Just hope he continues having an appetite as that's a good sign.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


R4F - Im so glad Evan seems to be getting better   

Cath - I had to leave an open bottle of wine last night to go out, going to have it tonight though and a few more    

Sue -     One of the mums in our playgroup told us last week that she's on 2 sets of birth control pills as she definatley does not want any more kids, she already has 3 under 5 and how she only needs to walk past her Dh to get PG          

Pots - Some MS, does it feel real yet?

Karin - ALL the best of luck for tomorrow                     

Stokey -     

Tinx - Got everything crossed for you             

HI to everyone   


Night out last nite was great, really enjoyed it, meeting another FFer tomorrow for Coffee in the local shopping centre     will have a look and see what there is in the shops.


x Debs x


----------



## Tinx

Cath, you do make me laugh with some of your comments!!!! We are spookily similar in so many ways! OCD stylee and all that!! I get haunted by things if left unfinished ( or uneaten in the case of choccie!) I too am a speak my mind kinda gal, its proved both wonderful and nightmare-ish in the past!! When people used to ask when I was having any children, cos I had been married for so long, I often gave some sort of curt reply! Once I said that I didnt think you could get pregnant from having it up the *rse!! I did laugh but didnt use that one again as I felt too naughty!!!!

Ready, sooo glad that Evan ate his breaky, maybe this is the start of a full recovery at last, bless him. Hope he has a good night tonight, there cant be much of him left to chuck up by now. 

Ally, buy anything good??

Just caught the cat with a mouse! thats never happened! Tony reckons the mouse is either from inside the house or it sneaked in the front door with him when he got in from work!! either way, YUCK!! Gonna now go on a mouse poo hunt! Yeah! So wish I drank right now!

Sleep well everyone! xx

Hi Sue, hope that you are happy with your haircut. I love the massage bit after they wash your hair!!! thats the best bit for me!!


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls

just a quickie as getting madam to bed!

didn't have a lot of time shopping as traffic was unbelieveable!!! bought a gorgeous vase for dinning room and new goose down pillows so not very exciting didn't see anything for me that i liked! never mind.  nan seemed marginally better than last time so thats good.

hope your well and i'll be on later

ally xxxxxxxxx

ps Tinx LMAO at GA experience pure class


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

No time for personals as trying to enlighten my mum (who is having Emma for me tomorrow) as to what a full day with Emma entails!!!!    Scared about tomorrow but more at the thought of leaving my little baby girl.    I,love her so desperately and right now am wondering why on earth I'm doing this as she is my life.    But I know I need to have this done, so am "getting on with it"

Thanks ladies for all your good wishes, so very appreciated.  You are all fantastic.  Probably wont post tomorrow but hope to catch up with all your news on Saturday.      

Lots of love

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, good luck hun.  Will be thinking of you.  Know how you feel...as with every procedure I felt so guilty leaving Evan.  But she is the reason that you're doing it...cause you love her so much you just want another joy.  You're in my thoughts.


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies...

Wasn't able to post yesterday as poor little Priya had a tummy bug and was vomiting everything bless her....but today she seems to have completely recovered and is right as rain....funny how kids can turn around so quick (although Ready may not agree x)

Ready- Really hope little Evan is much better now and has seen the last of his bug poor thing.

Ally- Hey welcome back chick, so sorry to hear all about your troubles with DH, hope its all behind you now and good luck for the clomid and folly tracking   Wow the story of your Nan is incredible, love hearing things like that...

Debs- How nice to meet up with FF's locally, hope you manage to have a good look round the shops too and treat yourself...

Tinx- How funny is the GA story!!! Haha...Glad to hear about your appointment, not long to wait for that! Oh and btw my dh has done his reiki 1 but has not used it for a long time....I have a lot of faith in all sorts of alternative therapies but sometimes when someone calls themselves a "healer" it just makes me think the worst... but this lady I see is so very honest...  just hope it works...

Sue- Hope you are pleased with your haircut hun, and as for the question, I would love to come out with the truth but tbh I am a liar and just go " oh maybe not sure yet" SO weak!!!!

Pots- Woo hoo! Still totally amazed and chuffed for you.....enjoy! x

Cath- Busy evening for you...mmmmm the wine sounds so good, I have been trying to abstain from it, looking back to when I got pg with Priya I was so good and had no alcohol or caffeine etc but this time I find it so hard to stop myself which is nuts considering I would do anything to get pg again    I am also telling myself that everyone else manages to get pg without depriving themselves of a little luxury......oh the joys of it all

Marielou- Lovely to hear from you, and you are so right about not wishing other people to understand fully what IF is like, I just wish that even though they are trying to be helpful, I'd like them NOT to try and turn IF into a positive (if that makes sense  ) As for the embryo's, its a bit naive to comment considering what has happened in order to create them.....but like you say...its not said with malice... 

Wishing- Hi and welcome, what gorgeous boys!!! Look forward to chatting to you...

Karin- Good luck for tomorrow darling, will be thinking of you, what time do you go in? Hope you manage to update us later on but if not then rest up and we'll catch up soon    

Lou- Thanks for the new list and thread, its reminded me of lots of bumps which must be growing nicely, wonder how Macmillan (Bec) and Moomin are doing?

Well I am off to clinic tomorrow for a scan, can't help but feel that its a bit late...cd 13, normally I would have OV'd by now...  but I guess they know what they are doing....I think I should have used the Ov sticks to be sure....too late now though, fingers crossed everyone that my ovaries have been rejuvenated and are over-flowing with juicy follies (oooohh...maybe not!  )

Saskia xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popping in to wosh Karin all the very best for tomorrow.    I understand your feelings about leaving Emma hun...tomorrow night will be my 1st away from Lola too! 

Love and hugs to everyone else
Jo xx


----------



## saskia b

Karin- Sorry just posted before seeing your post, I would feel exactly the same hun, but well done you for being strong and getting on. Loads of love and luck


----------



## KW33

Thanks ladies,

Just wanted to send love to *Jo*... she's having her little one tomorrow!!!! 

     

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow    

Jo - Looking forward to reading your news tomorrow   , Best of Luck Honey


----------



## Stokey

Good Luck Karin for later today will be sending lots of love and thinking of you

ally x


----------



## aweeze

Awwww thank you for your well wishes. We're OK - mending nicely. I fell down the stairs with Ellis in my arms. In trying to protect him, I couldn't break my own fall and landed with the edge of a stair across my back. I couldn't move my legs at all and after being carted off to hozzie by ambulance strapped to a back board (flippin scarey), thankfully there were no bones broken but I had deep tissue trauma to my kidney area. Ellis ended up with a broken arm although that may have been the result of a fall a couple of days later or a combination of the two things. Needless to say we were a couple of wounded soldiers for a while. I was unable to move much for sometime and couldn't do a thing for Ellis so had to stay with my parents so that we could both be cared for. Thankfully now the pain is controllable with painkillers, Ellis has his cast off and we're back home. I still struggle to pick him up, get down for nappy changes and movce fast enough to catch him but it's all improving day by day 

Thanks again - it's nice to be back!

Lou
X


----------



## Yellowheart

Aweeze - God that sounds so traumatic  

Karin - Good luck


----------



## Tinx

Lou, OMG, what a nightmare honey. You poor things. Very glad to hear that you are on the right side of recovery now.  

Karin, Thinking of you so much and really wishing you all the best. Nearly time to go home!!!  xxxxxx       Know what you mean about leaving Emma and wondering what you are doing, but it`s all for the right reasons. You would worry more if you didnt go through with it. Bet your mum and Emma have a great day. Post when you can angel xx

Pots, still stunned at your news, BRILLIANT!!! are you over the shock yet!!?  

Jo, wishing you all the love and luck in the world with your delivery. Hope its a magical experience and that Lola loves being a big sister! xx   little one!!

Ally, hi!! Hope your *rse has recovered after its laugh at my expense!!! Oh the shame!!! Wot am I like eh!! 

Saskia, how is Priya today? hope she has recovered fully. Was your scan ok? Thinking of you and sending your follies lots love and growing thoughts!

Debs, great to meet a FFer, how lovely to chat face to face. I know a couple of IVF ladies, but no FF girls, at least none that I didnt already know!!

Ready, hope that Evan is back to his normal self today, just in time to play with  you and dh at the weekend! Yeah!!

All ok here, mouse is no more and I can try and rest easy and not panic at every sound I hear! easier said than done! never had a mouse in the house before!! Had an escaping hampster but thats another story!! Got tummy twinges today. Wish I wouldnt dream about being pregnant, thats not helping. Am sure its just me getting ready to come on in a week or so, or I over did it at the gym. Wish I could turn my brain off sometimes!! Positive thinking is great but not like this!!

Have good days everyone xxx
Tinx xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi Just a quickie as my laptop playing silly buggars!!

Karin       for today, hope all goes swimmingly.

Aweeze, sounds very traumatic, glad you are on the mend.

cath enjoy the party

hi to Tinx, saskia   , debs, ready, marie, pots and ally

no news here no af, no cramping either so not sure.  Had a really bad headache since tues which is putting me in a bad mood.  have not tested and don't want to see a a bfn so may not (may not even get an af anyway as only had one since birth and still BF)  On tenterhooks waiting for my SIL to give birth was due on Monday it's her 3rd and she falls at the drop of a hat at the ripe old age of 41!!  sure the announcement will be bittersweet for us         .. new baby and a bfn would not be a good way to start the wkend!

have a nice weekend all, we are still trying to bms regularly but haven't managed it since mon!

strawbs xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,


Karin, thinking of you today and hope your procedure is easy on you.  

saskia, I totally sympathize as Evan has had a stomach flu for a week and a half.  It's just awful to see them like that isn't it?  So glad that Pryiya's was short lived.  Good luck at the clinic today.  Hope things are on track with what the clinic is thinking so you haven't ovulated yet.  If you don't mind me asking, what kind of tx are you having?

Jo, isn't your little one coming today?  I'm so excited for you and wish you all the best.  Am thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news!

aweeze, oh my gosh.  Poor you.  I am so sorry to hear of your fall...sounds dreadfully painful.  And your little girl too (but you really lessened her injury by taking the fall yourself).  I'm so sorry you've been in so much pain.  Sending you both lots of get well wishes.  Thank goodness you have your parents close by to help out.  

Tinx, ugh...glad the mouse is gone.  

strawbs, I'm sure your SIL's birth and pregnancy is really hard on you.  Had the same thing with my BIL and wife...it's not easy. Hoping you get your BFP real soon.

Well, Evan is doing much better and was eating yesterday (mostly crackers but at least he was hungry for the first time in a week and a half).  But now the poor guy has a bad cough...seems like the tickly kind where you can't stop coughing.  I just feel so bad for him as he's been suffering so. Dh has a cold too so hope I don't catch it (he's not good with trying to prevent spreading germs). If I get it, then I'll have to take asthma meds plus a steroid nasal spray or the cold will not go away....and I don't want to take meds right now.

What's everyone up to for the weekend?  We have a really busy one.  Tonight we're going to our friends for dinner.  Tomorrow friends are coming to our place (we've been tring to see them since the summer).  Both have a child Evan's age.  Then on Sunday we're meeting our friends at an indoor amusement fair and then out for dinner.  Hopefully Evan will continue to feel better.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi ladies,

R4F - Glad that Evan seems to be getting his appetite back.  Crackers sound like a nice gentle start - hope he keeps everything down now.  Poor thing though now having a cough.  I was up with Emily last night as she was coughing and got herself in a bit of a state.  Been fine today though.  Hope you stay well.

Strawbs -      

Tinx - Glad the mouse thing is sorted.  I used to live on a farm and one of the cats once came in with the mouse that was still alive and let it loose in the house.  I ran out and shut the door behind until she had caught it again.  Horrible trying not to drive yourself mad with thoughts  

Pots - Hope you are OK.

Lou - That sounds awful - glad you are both on the mend.  Hope you are fully recovered very soon.

Karin - Hope everything has gone well today.      

Jo - Hope birth has gone smoothly today - look forward to hearing about another little miracle.

Saskia - Hope scan has gone well today.      

Debs - Why do women like that always insist on telling everyone about it.  I always feel like saying good for you but I don't really care.
Glad you had a nice night out and hope you had a lovely coffee today.

Cath - Well done for being so direct with nosey people bet it really shuts them up.  I had my haircut into a jaw length bob - so quite a bit off - getting my money's worth.  My hair usually gets to a certain length and then it is so untidy I can't do anything with it.  Quite happy with it really.  Hope you got everything done.

Ally - Glad nan was a bit better.  

Hello to anyone else.

AF arrived (or should I say felt like it had kicked me in the stomach) at about 4:30 this morning so feeling pretty tired.  Haven't contacted clinic yet as I have been out all day.  Might send them an e-mail over the weekend because then at least I have a reply in writing rather than trying to remember everything they said.  Emily is making me laugh at the moment because she keeps saying she wants to watch Masterchef all the time - strange    Got lunch with FF girls from clinic thread again tomorrow so really looking forward to that.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Did you all see *Jo's * news (aka sugar)?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173847.0

Am just so happy for her. Congrats!


----------



## strawbs

No news from Karin?? Hope you are not too sore

Just having a glass of wine and a chinese       Is it any wonder I can't shift this stone of excess baby weight!!  Hey ho.  TMI  Got strange goings on in the discharge dept     

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

WARNING - this is a bit of a 'me' post Im afraid - need somewhere to let of steam!!

Before I do though Karin  - hope all went ok today hun  - will post personals later!

My best friend rang me today to inform me that she was 3 months pg - talk about a kick in the teeth - she knows all about my history as shes practically lived it with me - its all a case of history repeating itself as when I was trying for Ruby she fell pg (first month of trying) and I had to endure 3 months of her moaning I didnt tell her I was going through IVF at the time but lo and behold I got pg with darling Ruby - her son was born 12 weeks before Ruby - now yet again she is pg with number 2 and I am devasted  she rang me out of 'courtesey' and I kept it together I congratulated her and tried to get off the phone however she proceeded to tell me that it was planned and a complete accident (rub salt in my wounds!) and she hoped she hadnt ****** me off by telling me - I told her Id always be ****** off by people saying they are pg as it has made me a bitter person. I havent cried about it so far but am close to it. I rang my sister to tell her and she tries to be sympathetic but doesnt understand she said its life you cant stop people around you getting pg - I KNOW!!! but I told her I was struggling to cope but she doesnt get it.

Is it just me or do you girls feel bitter and twisted like me? this is not the person I am, Im usually the life and soul, so upbeat but I feel so miserable lately and Im sure its taking its toll on Ruby and Im scared Im wasting these last few years of her life desperately trying for another - oh I just dont know what to do for the best.

Sorry for the 'down' post - just had to get it off my chest.

Will catch up later - hope you are all ok.

x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, sending you really big hugs.  So hard for you to have to ensure pregnancy talk from your friend who got pregnant so easily when you're tryign so hard.  Life is just so unfair.  I was the exact same and was bitter at others who it came to so easily.  I stopped emailing my SIL when they told us they were expecting and couldn't bear to be around their son when he was born (and cried so hard when they told us).  Just so painful...so know how you feel. In a way, lets hope history does repeat itself, which would mean that you'll fall pregnant yourself in the near future as you did with Ruby.  Sending you lots of


----------



## strawbs

Cath       I know eactly how you feel.  My frined is pg due in May fell again 1st month she tried, just like with her 1st baby.    Have another friend pg who wanted a spring baby and she is due in June, oh how nice!

My SIL is currently 3cm dilated with her 3rd, I too am surrounded and hate every birth and pg announcement

I hate the person IF has made me, the wonder of getting pg and things working out as you would like have been cruelly taken away.  I too am a bitter and angry person at times and I HATE it,

You will get there whichever route you take, just think how precious our babies are when they do arrive and we will never ever take them for granted

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F & Strawbs - thanks hunnies, at least I know Im not alone 

Forgot to mention in my rant that I bumped into my ex boyfriend and his new partner on the school run with their 'new' baby born New Years Eve and can you believe to this day his girlfriend is and has always been extremely jealous of me - gotta laugh - shes got everything I want right now and yet she so insecure over me probably because shes insecure in their relationship, hes always held a torch for me and knows if he ever thought there was a chance with us again hed be there like a shot - as if?? we are still friends so I smiled at him and totally ignored her (and the baby)- ooh what a ***** I am!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

ha, ha just read my posts back and forgot FF changes your words - I used slightly stronger language in my posts


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - You would make even Naomi Campbell feel insecure, have you looked in the mirror recently?          

Karin - Hope all went well today   


NOt had a good day, met another FF'er for coffee and it was lovely but had to get one of my Weimies an emergency vets appt as she was so listless yesterday and didnt come downstairs all day, she was off her food and wasnt drinking much, anyway they did some tests and she might have an infection in her womb and need a histerectomy ASAP, they have given us some antibiotics to give her and already she seems a bit brighter so hoping she is ok and wont need the operation on monday, will cost £550 if she needs the op but i really dont care i just want her to be better    


x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath -              You are not alone in the way you feel.  I feel so bad with some of the thoughts I have - I can't believe sometimes the person this has made me.  I don't want people to have to go through what we have had to to have our children but I also don't want to have to be happy from them when they find it so easy.          

Debs - Hope the antibiotics clear up the infection and she doesn't need the operation.        

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hey Girlies 

Cath     and more hugs. People who have no problems in concieving have no idea.  My Bf is the same, I love her to bits but she only has to think "hmm lets have a baby" and shes pg.  I remember when she had her first (second month of ttc) and she gave birth in 3 hours on her due date, total text book pg, she asked dh and i to be god parents.  We weren't aloud to hold her when she was newborn and she actually said to me when babs was about 3 weeks old "i think i've made a huge mistake i wish i'd never had her" at the time she knew I was going through loads of different drugs etc and tx, I couldn't speak i was that winded.  I eventually got pg 3 years later and 5 months into my pg she had a huge announcement that she was pg again (first month ttc) and yet again penciled due date in diary and she had it within 2 hours at local hospital in pool again! 
I'm sure people who know nothing of the heartache or turmoil we go through to concieve have a clue and they just assume because you have had one baby then another should happen automatically.  their eyes seem to glaze over when you explain to them or they happen to ask the odd question and then wish they hadn't, they have no inclining to what you go through, and to be honest I don't think they could hack it!  I know I appreciate my daughter even more so after what we have been through.
Sorry i seem to have rambled but you are not alone hun and you vent as much as you want (I am imagining the stronger language) and as for the ex he's just gutted at what hes missed out on and theres no way his kid will be as gorgeous as Ruby or have her sense of humour shes one in a million.

strawbs - have you snook a test yet or are you waiting like a good girl? whats this discharge? have you had it before?

Ready - hope your ok hun and big get well soon hugs for little Evan, liitle munckin xxx

Sue - hope your a/f doesn't give you to much hassle, whats the next step with you now hun? Isn't it funny what your kids get interested in, Issy is so into Dr Who right now she is obsessed! mind you i'm quite obsessed with david tennant! hehe   

Tinx - i have just stopped chuckling to myself you could put that line in a sitcom Gavin and Stacey maybe??  I am always dreaming i'm pg I love those dreams i don't want to wake up. 

Karin - I hope all went ok hun and your not too sore take it easy and chat soon

as for me i'm knackered went for a huge walk on the gyms treadmill and its kerknackered me!  but i need to shift some weight to start feeling more confident again and i have swelled even more today I just want to come on! If I come on on sunday that will be just tooooooo wierd!!! Thats the same date 3 years ago that I stated the injections and i got pg with Issy, its also the birthday of a very special friend who died 2003 and watchs over me and mine.  I remember on the 1st of Feb 3 years ago my mobile went off at 5am and it came up "private" I answered and there was just crackling, and then eventually some one hung up.  I concieved Issy on the 11th Feb and at the time we had to live with my mum dad and gran (she lives with my parents) as we were doing our house up.  Mum and Dad had gone away for the wkend to give us some space as we all knew what dh and i would be doing!!! but that left gran! because i had taken the trigger shot i wanted to  make sure that we peppered the next 24 hrs well, we did it in the morning and then dh decieded to go on a bike ride with some friends, he said he would be 2 hrs max!.......5 hrs later he turns up, apparently he lost track of time. I slapped him round the face and told him to get up stairs all the while gran is sat in the other room listening to our arguement!! talk about embarassing!
Anyway the bike ride worked and Issy was due 2nd Nov.  as it turned out due to me and pre-eclampsyia (sp) she was early and she was born the day that I found out my friend had died!  I thought that was too coincidental.
anyway dh is home and i need to sort his tea!

speak soon girls

love u love me
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Quick post ladies as feeling poorly....I have picked up Priya's bug  

Cath- You are not alone darling    be kind to yourself you are not a bad person just human!  

Karin- Hope you're ok  

Debs- Poor doggy, hope she's better soon x

Ready- Enjoy your weekend

Jo- Congratulations to you all on birth of Rafael!

Sue- I like masterchef too...DD is into Deal or No Deal and once I caught her kissing a photo of Noel Edmonds in a magazine  

Tinx- Glad your mouse has gone....eeek!

Strawbs- Fingers crossed it all means something... 

I went to clinic despite feeling grotty, got one folly 18mm so trigger tonight and then basting on sunday morning....have had a long discussion with dh today and we have decided that if this doesn't work we will take a break until summer and then maybe re think tx...don't want to waste any more money, time or energy on IUI if its not going to work, so maybe we need to consider IVF? A break will help us think I reckon.....  Fingers crossed it won't be necessary.... 

Hope I haven't missed anyone, apologies if I have.... bed soon as sooooo tired

Have a good weekend everyone

Saskia xx


----------



## saskia b

Hey sorry Ally, well done on your walk, you have more motivation than me....


----------



## Stokey

Saskia hun I so hope this weekend is your weekend        18mm is a good size isn't it?
I hope you are feeling better soon and little Priya too xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

No personals as still groggy really and quite sore as they really had a rummage. Thank you for all you good wishes it really means so much. 

Unfortunately it is not good news. My bowel is stuck to my uterus and they couldn't find my tubes or ovaries due to masses of scar tissues surrounding the whole area, probably due to infection but no way to tell when.  When the surgeon came to discuss my options they were *totally* amazed that I had one child conceived naturally (the look on that surgeons face when I told her - priceless!!). Anyway I have 2 options, further surgery to go through scar tissue and have a look and remove bowel from uterus (big risks of permanent damage to bowel and uterus) or go straight to IVF. Have shed a few tears but really been very calm so far... expecting melt down at any time really.

Will post again soon but still in shock really.

Karin

xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

not been on for a while but reading all the posts, life can be so cruel at times dont i know it.

cath u are right no one understands and it does make us bitter and twisted, my best friend got pregnant with her 3 rd child when it took me all that time to have one and she was pregngnat with twins and worried how she would cope, i came off the phone and said to my other half at the time well thats what she gets for being greedy, really so not me but was so hurt and upset.

Karin hope u are feeling better soon and make the right deision for u and partner and take ur time as ure emotions will be all over the shot

am not very good at personals but wish all of u love and luck

my news is we got 2 4 cellembryos put back this am and test date is friday the 13!!  hopefully it will bring me some good luck, am still sore after ec where they got 7 follicles and 4 were good for fertilisation but only two did well, so heres hoping

love to all

lindsay


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, quick post as I have to go and wake up Evan and dh, but just checked to see if you've posted.  Guess the good news is that they have answers as to why your attempts haven't been working, but I am so sorry to hear of the issues and the solutions to get your pregnant.  SOunsd lke your little girl is  a true miracle.  Can't tell you what to do, but I have bowel issues and know how scary it is to be "playing" in that area.  Is ivf an option for you?  I know it isn't fun but when you're goign through it, it's not as bad as it seems.  Of course it's a big expense so understand from there and so emotionally involved...like all other attempts.  Sending you big big hugs... have been thinking of you the past few days and can imagine you're really upset with the news.  I truly just want you to get your BFP so badly and cry with you every month.  Let me know if you have any questions about ivf itself.  Do you have a follow up scheduled?  Again....big hugs hun....and hope you recover quickly from the lap procedure. Thinking of you.


----------



## ready4Family

chip, just saw your post as well.  Sending you lots of       I'm extremely superstitious and Evan's test day was Friday August the 13th...go now I consider it good luck.


----------



## Yellowheart

Karin - Oh gosh i'm so sorry to read your news  i'm sending you lots of strength and love.  Do you think IVF is an option?  i know your head must be spinning right now.  Big hugs to you all   

Cath - Oh no another insensitive friend  hope you're OK hun.  Hope you've had a nice big glass of wine and dressed up to go somewhere fancy.  Thinking of you lots at the moment 

Chip - Congratulations on being PUPO   

Love to everyone else

Pots
  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

KArin -     Gosh, what awful news,  will you be eligible for IVF funding?


----------



## saskia b

Karin- So sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of hugs     there's nothing I can say to make things better but we are here for you.....

Lindsay- Wishing you lots of luck with your 2ww...as of tomorrow I will be joining you and slowly going mad as time goes on...fingers crossed for us both  

Ally- Thankyou!!! xx  

Catch up with you all soon

Saskia xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

saskia, how u doing, i have a terrible upset tummy and bloated so much , it really is horrd, can i ask how many embies u getting put back and hopefully we can get each other thru it all

love to all
lindsay


----------



## donn1

sorry saskia, just read back, my head is wasted!!  size 18 follie is good, it was my 4 try at medicated iui that resulted in the birth of my son now 5 so heres hoping it will be ure lucky number to

love lindsay


----------



## saskia b

Hey Lindsay!

Its actually my 3rd IUI this time round, 2nd go with meds....just a bit miffed as I thought I would have more follies to play with but I guess I only need one   Sorry to hear about your sore tummy but hope it settles soon, I am a nutcase in the 2ww so look fwd to having someone to share it with  

Saskia x


----------



## becca

hello karin,

glad your home...and your recovering
just wanted  to say.., your story was like mine , i have had loads of ops to remove adhessions (scar tissue) from bowel  bladder ect. i have had ops and ivf and look i have 2 wonderful children...so dont give up hope hunnie, it is scary when they tell you what they find....have a good think about your options and have lots of questions ready when you have your follow op.

sorry for no personals..its far to late xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Karin    what a massive shock that mustve been to find that out, hope you are doing ok, you are one brave lady and just goes to prove what an absolute little miracle you have there - she really is darling.  I know its early days yet but have you decided what you are going to do next?

Ally - thanks babe for your lovely words, I know I am not alone in this journey and it just makes me realise how many selfish, insensitive people there are out there, the old saying you can choose your friends.....might have to start rethinking that moto!!!

Debs - you do make me laugh, Naomi, I WISH!!!! Poor little thing, any news on the operation?

Saskia - how did this morning go? sometimes I think its good to have a plan and having a break sounds just what you need before trying again - however,   that you wont need to as youll get your BFP this month!

Lindsay - fab news, let the 2ww commence! Friday 13th - lucky for some 

Saskia - how is your 2ww going hun? you holding up ok  

Hi Becca & R4F

Pots - How are those symptoms coming along, good and strong I hope!!

Tinx - you ok, where you hiding?

Well as for me....just got back from my Dads, Ruby stayed there last night as me and dh went to the party. Was ok but you know these things its all about family really so our little group decided to go to a chinese restaurant, I was all dressed up and on a night out didnt really fancy sitting in a restaurant so me and dh decided to head into town and we went nightclubbing instead!!! Rolled in at 3am this morning - fab night just what we needed and my dress was a hit!!!!!


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Well I have been for IUI today, all happened on time for once and also it was the first time ever that it has been done without any problem at all. Can't help but think that the healer had a hand in that, as she told me my cervix was really tight before (which docs have always said) and she has released it a bit...so maybe it has worked! Anyway....swim swim as fast as you can.... 

Karin- How you feeling today hunnie? Hope you're not too sore, big hug  

Cath- Glad you had a good night out with DH, sounds like fun but can't remember the last time I did that! Yes 2ww here I come and may the madness begin....  

Hi everyone else, will be back later.....

Sx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

just a wee daft question is it ok to have gentle sex on the 2ww clinic said to carry on as normal, to take it easy at the weekend, which we have , wondering all ure thoughts on this as surely embies should be nice and stuck ?

lindsay


----------



## Stokey

good evening girlies 

Anyone got snow yet?  It started at lunch time here but hasn't laid yet much just looks like some one got the icing sugar out!

Karin -    glad its over with hun but so sorry its not great news, I hope your not feeling too sore, I bet you feel a bit numb at the moment thinking of you hun xxx

Lindsay - Hello Hun   Lots of     and have everything crossed for the 13th.  Its always been lucky for me and its not far off now, I know it will drag you just have to try and keep your mind occupied.  easier said than done.  I hope its a beautiful BFP for you hun.

Ready - hope Evan is feeling better  

Pots - hope you are doing ok and not feeling too tired/sick etc. lots of love to you hun

Saskia - Glad it went well hunny, now the wait is on.      and I pray you get the great news you so deserve.xxxx

Cath - sounds like you had a fab time I love unexpected nights like that you tend to have such a blast when its not planned.  How are you doing hun?

right off to get madam ready for bed shes doing my nut in today   she has started with insistent questions on everything and demands my attention constantly!!!! I started potty training yesterday, its safe to say its not going well at all! 

love to all

ally xxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

sorry lindsay forgot to say that I didn't have sex on 2ww as was so sore and paranoid.  I think they said it was ok to though but to be honest I was glad of the rest    I think if you want to and you feel ok and take it steady


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin -       What a terrible shock that must have been. Hope you recover from the procedure soon and are able to decide what you want to do next.  Thinking of you      

Lindsay - Sticky vibes          I have always decided against sex on 2WW think I would worry about it to much afterwards.  Think my clinic do say no until test day.

Saskia - Glad all went well today.  Lots of fertilisation and sticky vibes           Hope you are feeling better.

Ally - Looks like an icing sugar layer here too.  Supposed to be more tonight and tomorrow.  Not looking forward to the walk to school tomorrow just know that it is going to be really slippery.  Don't be too concerned about the potty training she is still quite young.  Have a go and if it doesn't work try again in a few weeks.

Cath - Glad you had a nice night - sounds like fun.  Don't know if I could keep going until 3am these days - well done.

Hi R4F, Pots, Marie, Becca, Strawbs, Tinx, and anyone else.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.  Brought Emily some new shoes today - which is difficult because her feet are a narrow width and we had a choice of one pair - quite sweet though pink with little flashing lights.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi again everyone,

Hope you are all well....

Ally- Just looked outside and we have a layer, maybe 2 sprinkles of sugar? Not sure....good luck with that potty training, you're very brave! 

Lindsay- I think most are advised not to, and some say not for 3 months of pg....but the rest of the world just carry on as usual don't they? (Although the stakes are higher for us) I'm with Ally though, just glad of the rest!   

Sue- I'm planning to go and buy Priya's next set of shoes this week now she is doing proper walking! Can't wait for a new pair....

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I have had AF like pains all afternoon today...  Not sure I've had them before on day of IUI, hey ho...

Saskia x


----------



## Stokey

Hello ladies

Its very quiet on here today is everyone ok?  Soooooo much snow here its amazing!  DH was supposed to be on nights last night but came home at 4am (he works in Bradford about 1hr away) the snow was that bad.  We are going to go in the garden and make Issy's first snow man I'll attempt to put some pics in the gallery when completed!

Sue - Emily's shoes sound fab! I love choosing new shoes,  have the other problem where Issy's feet are wide with high in step so some styles are off limits.  Hope she likes them anyway, if  I let Issy choose she'd have Thomas the tank or Bob the Builder!! such a lady!  

Saskia - Hope your ok and taking it easy what day is OTD? I bet it feels surreal waiting again? so exciting      still have everything crossed. xx

Hi to Cath, Karin, Ready, Tinx, Becca, Pots, Debs and Lindsay and anyone else reading xx

be back on later

love u love me xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi all!!

Have written a few times on here but oddly enough they dont seem to be showing up!! Wot am I doing wrong!!!

This snow is soooo magical!! Am loving it, that and the perfect excuse for endless hot chocolates, Im in heaven!! Willow and I played out in it earlier, our Goldie ( Zhenya) joined us too and it was very hard to see who was the most excited and hyper!! I have built a little snowman but am not very proud of it really!! At least its willow height!!

We survived our night out on Sat, infact it was the most relaxing of the 5 times we have been out since Willow joined our world, so I am clearly getting better at leaving her!! Talk about separation anxiety on my part!! I didnt miss her too much even which is unheard of!! I did worry if the tiny glass of wine that I had would affect any possible pregnancy that I am bonkers to think I am carrying! but I cant stop myself!! I did wonder a few times if I was gonna have any luck from all this bms and my mind did play and in fact does play tricks on me but still, other than that all was well! In fact, we had to leave at 11.30 to get home to my dad who was babysitting. Its a 30 min drive from where we were and he didnt want to stay later than midnight. We even had to leave before puding!! GRRRR. Dad got back to his at 1am which is amazing as he usually goes to bed at 10pm so you can imagine how grateful I am to him.

Note to self, try and go out more often!!

Cath, oh my god nightclubbing!! I dont know when I last went and sadly if I was to go now, I am sure I would dance like such a mummy!! How sad have I become, well done you though. Hope the dress worked its magic! I wore a skimpy black dress on Sat and the friend had organised the meal, for 20 of us, in his garden in a markee!! Jesus I froze! Despite the heaters I was likea block of ice when I snuggled in bed with my hot water bottle!!! OMG I am getting old, I am turning into my mother!!!

Hope that everyone else is ok and that you are loving this soft, fluffy wet stuff that is blanketing the country!!

Have fun girlies.

Lots of love to you all, soz no personals, gotta go for a wee and then call a man about catching our mice! Found more over the weekend, eek!!  xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi everyone

Well I am freeeezzzing!!!!!! Not much snow here to speak of but its really cold! Left my office for a quick break into town for a nose around the shops and its so cold.

Lindsay - Im sure it is fine to have sex although I must admit, each time Ive had tx, that is the last thing on my mind, always feel really sore, bloated and so unsexy!!!

Ally - I totally sympathise with all the questions, everything is WHY, WHY, WHY, because I said so WHY?? Potty training takes a lot of patience (which i have very little of) and i found it esp hard as Ruby has bowel problems which she takes medication for every day and therefore we have no warning with the laxative so can be quite troublesome.  She is really good with her wees now its just the other we still have problems with. 

Saskia - hows the week holding up for you!

Sue - I love shoes!!!!!!!!!!!

Tinx - good for you, you deserve to have time to yourselves now and again, not too often however we always make the most of our nights away, feels more special then.  Hope the mice stay away!

Hope everyone else is ok and not too many of you snowed in!

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

What a snowy day!!! Everything is white!!! It looks so pretty. Dh2b came home at lunchtime to give me a break as still very (surprisingly) sore from lap. But from the results I would guess that they had a good rummage in there so feeling very bruised. He cam home and took Emma to play in the snow which was a joy to watch. 

Will try to catch up a little with personals so bear with me. 

*Lindsay* 2ww crazies!!!  Hope you are okay and taking it easy.  Sending you lots of   

*Saskia* 2ww madness for you too. Glad you have a 2ww buddy to help you through although of course we are all here.   

*Cath* Hmmmm... my least favourite word when I was a nanny... WHY?  It just goes on and on doesn't it?  Sounds like you and DH had a fab night out and well deserved especially when you were looking so fab in your dress. 

*Tinx* Glad you had a good night out and didn't have separation anxiety too much. You have my total sympathy as I have yet to leave Emma over night with anyone apart from Dh2b (and only done that once ). After I came round from lap all I could think about was that I must drink loads so I can wee and they let me out of here to get back to Emma!!! 

*Ally* Glad Dh could come home. Look forward to seeing pictures and will try and get some on here of Emma in the snow too.

*Sue* those Shoes sound so cute!!! I love buying Emma new shoes but her feet haven't grown since beg Oct.   Keep taking her to be meausred... just in case. 

Hi to Ready, Pots, Marie, Becca, Debs and anyone else I missed.

Waiting to speak with someone from the hospital re surgery options as can't see how they can do IVF on me if they can't find my ovaries?   So need to discuss further with them. Feeling shaky emotionally but trying hard to get it together.

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hey everyone,

Ooooohhhhhh loadsa snow here! Have built a snow toddler today for Priya but she is feeling a bit under the weather (again!) and coughing heaps so she only played for a few minutes in the snow. Will try and post pic on ******** later for those buddies of mine! (Always have probs putting pics on here!)

How are you all?

Cath- Can't believe you missed out on snow over there in Wales! Might see some later though!  

Karin- Hope you feel better with each day and also that you get the answers to your questions as soon as possible   2ww so far has been ok thanks

Tinx- Oh no more mice! Hope they move out soon, sounds like you had a fun night too, I am a nightmare when it comes to leaving Priya! Am fine if I leave her with dh but anyone else and I just cannot relax at all   I think our LO's are just so precious to us aren't they?

Lindsay- How you doing? Any signs or symptoms yet to send you   I have groin pain.... 

Ally- OTD is 15th Feb! How did you get on with snowman? Loads more snow up north tonight I think?

Hi to everyone I've missed...thinking of you all....

Well better go as dh wants the laptop in a mo...have fun everyone xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia -          Hope Priya feels better soon.  Hope you find some lovely shoes.

Lindsay -        

Karin - Hope you recover very soon.  Hope the hospital can provide some answers      

Cath - Any more snow there yet?

Tinx - Hope your get your mouse problem sorted.

Ally - Hope Issy enjoyed making her first snowman.

Hello everyone else.

We had a lovely afternoon playing in the snow.  Emily insisted we made a snowman and a snowgirl.  Surprised that her school was open this morning - difficult walking.  Emily fell over just before we got there and got upset because her tights were all wet - bless her.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Its still snowing here! yay we have had about -10 inches and more tonight on top of that!

snowman went well but left camera at mum's so wil try and upload tomorrow I to have trouble uploading on here!

have to run as mobile going off

chat soon xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all
saskia, do u want the saga?? well ended up with horrendous pain in overy at 5 am, nearly fainted in bathroom, and thats not me!! long story short ended up in my local hospital with ohss, and my left ovary was in spasm, the analgesia worked wonders and i have TED stocking on and clexane injections as my blood is thick and am at risk of DVT PE, also i have put on 10 pounds in 2 days, wondered why my jeans didnt fit  am now worried that the embies havent stuck and its now all over for me  sorry for the me post but am so fed up and worried

lindsay


----------



## saskia b

Lindsay- Oh no that sounds awful! Did they give you any idea that your little embies would still be ok? Our bodies have a funny way of working sometimes so you never know! Poor you....how you feeling now pain-wise? Hope its better tomorrow, have they told you to go back for a check anytime?

Just thinking back to a few years ago...an FFer that I spoke to many moons ago had OHSS and was in hosp, went on to have twinnies! So I guess things could be totally fine in that department? Well fingers crossed for you....and keep in the warm and be careful in the snow if you have any!

TED stockings are sooooo attractive aren't they?   I had them for 2 weeks after dd was born (c-section) BUT THEY WORK!!!

Saskia x


----------



## donn1

hi saskia

thanks for ure kind thoughts, have to go back on wednesday for more bloods etc, and they cant really do scans etc just now as way to early have to phone my clinic in am as am due to take injection to aid implantation tomorrow and am afraid to do so in case it make things worse, the analgesia is doing ok, tho doesnt really last the 4 hrs, but putting up with it, as really cant have anything stronger, am on cocodamol 30/500. its snowing up here to in sunny scotland, where are u from, take of ur self too

love lindsay


----------



## donn1

hi again  yes the hospital were great and said just to go straight to ward if i develop any other symptoms or the pain comes back, they were great despite being really busy, cant praise them enough

lindsay


----------



## Stokey

Hi Lindsay was just reading your post and needed to tell you that OHSS is a really good sign hun I suffered with it when I started 2ww with Issy, have never felt pain like it but its a very good indication.  Hope you are doing ok hun and take it easy

its snowing here still!!!

ally x


----------



## donn1

hi stokey

thanks for ur kind words, can i ask why the ohss should be a good sign as am a bit thick really, have to take crinone gel instead of injection to aid implantation today, so hope it all works out this time as cant afford another go and really got such a scare yesterday am.

hope u are well

lindsay


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lindsay - Sorry to hear that you have been unwell.  Pregnancy can make OHSS worse - so maybe a good sign in that respect.  Hope you feel better soon.  I believe that having lots of protein is supposed to help.  Take care.      

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hi Lindsay 

Sue hit the nail on the head hun, apparently pg can make it worse so   i'll keep everything crossed.  It was certainly the case for me and I swelled terribly hand on heart that pain was worse than the labour, it lasted about a week for me I tested 4 days early and got that BFP! I'm not suggesting you test early its just I'm terribly impatient!

Good luck hun its so exciting 

ally xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

lindsay      sorry you have been unwell but fingers crossed it is a good sign

saskia     

cath glad you had a great time with your dh it is nice to spend time as a couple 

karin so sorry to hear your news, hopefully you can now plan a way forward.     


hi to all the other ladies

no news here still no af cd35-37??  Not unusual for me.  Have had lots of strange cm too so who knows??  Will test at the weekend if no sign.  I know it is a bfn as wont be that lucky!!  Also had some af cramps and along with the strange cm have had the watery cm which I get just before af.  I have tried not to get my hopes up but you knwo how it is and yet again I am setting myself up for a fall.  How do you not obsess??

My LO has stopped sleeping       he will wake for 2-3 hours and cry and cry.  I have been BF after an hour or so of picking him up and com forting him.  The last few nights after nearly 3 hours of this I have let him cry it out and left him to cry himself to sleep (only for 7-8mins), I HATE doing this but just don't know what to do.  If I am honest sleeping has been difficult since xmas and we are sooooo tired.  I think he has a form of separation anxiety at night, does such a thing exist??  He would fall asleep instantly if I put him in our bed, that is looking like an  easy solution     

The snow is just starting to melt, dh did not go to work yest and so we went out for lunch which was nice.  I am meant to be at work but sue to the ice have not risked driving the car with the LO in it.  I need to go to work as so much today, guess what I will be doing this weekend??  Invoicing!!

anyway better go playtime for my cheeky boy!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Tinx

Hi Lindsay, I agree with the girls that it could be a positive sign, I had it during my 2ww and had a bfp at the end! Hope we dont all let you get your hopes up for nothing but we do all seem to be saying the same thing. Fingers and toes and all else crossed for you. You have had a rotten time of it, I so hope that its all worth it in the end.

Poo, Willow just woken up so will have to be quick.

Strawbs, your little one sounds a really cheeky boy! Hope that the sleeplessness is not getting you all too down. You could try and increase some of his foods in the day or his last feed before bed, maybe he is waking as he is hungry? Hope that all is well with af soon, grr!! its such a mare eh. I am feeling crampy and have had odd twinges and am convinced I am setting myself up or a fall but I so want it to be that I am pg. My hormones are all over the shop. 

Ok, Willow is going banannas for attention now! Must away for lunch and then last play in the snow before it all melts away!

Lots of love to everyone,  Tinx xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

a big thank u for all ure kind words and replies, the clinic have said the same to me but i am trying not to get my hopes up.

strawbs it is so hard when u hear them cry and it is your mother nature instinct to comfort them when they do, my wee one did it too but really had to put in some ear plugs and let him cry, other thought would be could u give him to friendsor parents who may be able to not feel so emotionally guilty at leaving him, are their any sleep clinis in ur area ur gp could put u in touch with? babis and toodlers learn so fast to get what they want and can be so fly at times and just know how to get round us 
Tinx  hope all is well with u and u and willow are enjoying the snow
saskia hi how u doing?
cath glad u had a great time enjoying ur nite on the tiles
stokey  thanks for the kind words and positive vibes  how are u?
sapphire  hope it is true re the ohss, am drinking loads and topping up the protein as we speak

sorry if i have missed any one out as not intentional just my head is a bit full of cotton wool today

love to all

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi everyone 

Sorry not much time for personals so hope you are all ok. 
Karin  
Lindsay - dont worry hun, Im hopeful if will be a positive sign for you.
Ally -  
Tinx -  
Sue -  
Saskia -  
Strawbs -   for this weekend.

the snow came down heavy last night but I decided to venture into work, dh followed me just in case (i have 4 wheel drive) anyway, decided half way to turn back as was too bad, dh got stuck (bmw) and started rolling backward down the road nightmare, anyway managed to sort him out, got home and he took my car into work - hes fire service so emergency services HAVE to work!! Been out in the snow so just trying to warm up - catch up with you all later xx


----------



## strawbs

My SIL just had a baby girl 

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Strawbs - congratulations to your SIL and big   for you darling.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Strawbs -      Congrats on being an Aunty    

Cath - Have you got much snow now?

Chip - Ive read that OHSS is a good sign and often results in a PG    

Karin -    


Sorry i havent been on in the last few days, didnt have a good weekend, my poor wee doggy Willow had to have an emergency operation yesterday, really wanted them to do it on Friday but needed to wait for test results 1st then one of my friends sadly passed away yesterday, we were waiting for the news as he had terminal cancer but it was still very upsetting when i got the news      but at least he's not in any pain any more.  Sorry for the sad post.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Well after asking doctor, nurses and surgeons for anti biotics before the event as I always get infections after any procedures... guess what... got a severe urine infection!!!!!  Why didn't they just start me on anti b's straight away.  So still feeling rubbish and got a sore back and wee to add to everything.

Enough of me...

*Debs* You poor thing what a terrible time you're having.   

*Strawbs*  so hard. Congratulations to them but thinking of you and sending you huge 

*Cath* Hope you're okay and have defrosted properly from the snow.

*Lindsey* Sounds as though OHSS could be a positive sign. I truly hope this is your time.   

*Saskia* Hope you're not going too crazy.  

Hi to Ally, Pots, Marie, Ready, Sue, Tinx and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

debs  just sending u   its a very hard time at the moment for u and even though we can be prepared for the inevitable it still comes as a shoke, try to remember the good times u had with him and hopefully u will find some comfort their and also with the help of your other half

kw33  why didnt they just give u the antis as a cover in case of a uti, some times i wish medical staff would listen to the patient more and im a nurse!!  try drinking loads of cranberry juice to, tho u probably know that.

strawbs   am sure it wont be too long before u are holding another wee bundle of joy of ur own

saskia  hope all is well with u

sorry re short post as got to take snuff then crinone gel and bed oooo yuk !!


----------



## saskia b

Hi

Sorry no time for chit chat...

Debs- Just wanted to send you a   for the bad time you're having

Karin- You too hun   hope the infection clears up soon

Lindsay-   All sounds good for you  

Oh and everyone else can have one too  



Back tomorrow,

Saskia x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Debs - So sorry to hear your sad news        

Karin - Hope the infection clears up soon.       Annoying that they didn't listen to you.

Saskia -          Hope you are OK.

Lindsay -         Hope you are feeling OK.

Strawbs -   Congrats on becoming an auntie - hope you are OK.  Lots of  

Cath - Sounds like an eventful journey.  Hope traveling is getting easier. 

Hello Tinx, Ally, R4F, Pots, Marie and anyone else.  

I have contacted my clinic this week.  They want me to update viral tests and then call them with next AF to provisionally book April/May time as they are so busy at the moment.  Sounds soon and getting scared about doing it again but have to accept that this is the only way I will ever have another baby so best get on with it.  

Sue x


----------



## Harris Tweed

Hi Ladies - I hope you don't mind if I join you?  I'm just starting out again and really hoping to be lucky a second time around.  Our wee one is 14 weeks and doing really well.  I've stopped bf and hope to get af again soon.  I never thought I'd say that - in fact  it seems really weird to be knicker checking in anticipation!  Has anyone any tips for encouraging your cycle to start again?  

I'm looking forward to lots of chat and getting to know you all.  
Love, Harris xxx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, just wanted to say how sorry I am for your dog needing surgery (is he ok now?) and for your friend passing away.  Dh and I also lost a very dear friend of ours from cancer on xmas day.  It's so devastating isn't it?  Sending you really big hugs.

Karin, poor you hun with the urine infection.  How frustrating too with you knowing this always happens, but yet they didn't do take preventative measures.  Hope you're doing ok...have been thinking of you in this upsetting time.

Sue, tx is scary isn't it?  Exciting too though as the results are worth it.

Lindsay, good luck.

So how much snow did you all end up getting?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ladies

Been really busy today but managed to get to work - am away on a course tomorrow so will probably be awol for a few days, its my MIL birthday this weekend so we are all going out for a boozy lunch to watch the rugby!!!

Harris - hello and welcome, look forward to chatting with you - cant offer much advice on bringing af on as I didnt have one for well over a year after my dd was born and Id stopped b/f at 4 months...... 

Debs - poor willow and I am so sorry to hear the news of your friend, it seems such a cruel world at times doesnt it.  My heart goes out to you, hope you are doing ok.  

Karin -   bl**dy doctors!! Hope you are bearing up ok, I had a nasty urine infection after my ICSI procedure with Ruby, when they were putting the embryos back, apparently my bladder wasnt full enough so my doctor lent her entire body weight on my stomach to see the scan more clearly - I was in agony and it caused me to have a water infection - I ended up having reiki during my 2ww to ease the pressure - it helped a lot.  Is there anything you can take for it? 

R4F - hope you are well.

Sue - how exciting to be getting back on the road again!!!

Saskia - hope you are ok and not too busy!!!!

Lindsay - hope you are also ok hun.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## KW33

Hello girls,

*Cath* Sounds like you are in for a fun weekend.  You'll be missed but hope you have a fab time!!! I'm furious really as I saw my GP, the nurse and the surgeon to try and avoid this exact situation.  On Anti b's and painkillers right now but hopefully medication will start working tonight as v strong.

*Ready* Have pm'd you. We had loads (for us ) of snbow and we still have quite a lot with more expected... in a way it was great as dh2b came home early on monday and was off yesterday so helped with everything. Is Evan fully recovered now?

*Harris* Welcome... these ladies are marvellous!!!!  Hope AF doesn't take too long to arrive and ypou can get started soon. 

*Sue* April/May is close but you'll get drawn into the routine with the tests they want to run.  I know it's scary but we'll all be right here for you. 

*Saskia*  Right back at ya hun...   Hope you are coping with everything okay.

*Lindsey * That's exactly why I asked for the Anti b's as a preventative.  Now I've wasted even more valuable NHS time by having to go in and ask for the drugs after the event. Also today I went to get my stitches out as per hospital instructions and they said they wouldn't do it until Friday as they never do it so soon... so yet again I wasted peoples time.  I didn't know you are a nurse. Drinking water and cranberry juice and waiting for anti b's to start working. How are you doing?

So I'm trying to get an appointment at the hospital to discuss my options but does anyone know if they can't find my ovaries due to adhesions how could I have IVF? 

Hugs for all

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls

Hope we are all doing ok in this cold cold weather!

Strawbs - or should I say Aunty Strawbs  Congrats hun and    for you this weekend.  Re your LO not sleeping is he teething? Issy used to be like this and for awhile I tried sleeping in with her but it didn't work, in the end I just dosed her up with Calpol and dentinox and let her cry! I know it sounds awful but after a couple of rough nights she settled again.  I hope its a short phase and he settles soon. xx

Tinx - Did you and Willow have fun in the snow, more is supposed to be coming here tonight so I think another snowman is calling to be made!  

Lindsay - how are you doing hun? any signs yet?

Cath - Have a fab weekend hunny, sounds brill and have a pleasant course tomorrow and speak soon xx

Debs -    I hope your little doggy is on the mend lots of love  

Karin - Ruddy doctors honestly your really going through it at the moment hun, I hope it clears up soon sweet, drink lots of cranberry juice it helps me.   

Sue - thats really great news that the ball is well and truly moving now hun, how exciting xx

Ready - we got lots! i love snow   not as much a you have had I bet, my cousins send pics from Vancouver and its waist deep! envious!! xx

Harris - Hello hunny nice to see you on here and look forward to chatting, not sure about A/F question hun buthopefully if your havin lots of bms you might not have another for 9 months!   good luck hun xx

hello to Saskia, becca and Marie too hope your all ok (love the bump pic marie on ** beautiful)

well off to the gym now then badminton so may not get on again till tomorrow - with more snow yay!

ally xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hello all!!

Just a quickie as I seem to be run off my feet lately, don't really know why!! 

Karin, wot a bloomin palaver for you, doctors eh. Bet you are livid, what a waste of your time and energy. Hope that you start to feel better really really soon.  

Cath, have a great time with MIL, glad that you enjoy her company enough to want to celebrate with her! Some MIL, not mine, at the moment!!, are such nightmares!! 

Debs, So sorry that you are having such a rotten time of it. Your friend is out of pain and at peace but it`s always so sad for those left behind. Been meaning to ask about your scrummy pooch for a while but didn't want to say anything just in case. Its so so worrying when they have to have treatment, really hope that the recovery is quick. Was it a complete hysterectomy in the end? That is tough to cope with on an emotional level too. Thinking of you xx 

Harris, hello!! No top tips I am afraid as my af started naturally a couple of months after I stopped bf. hope you get back into rhythm soon.  

Ready, how you doing??  

Potts, how are you lately sweetie??  

Saskia, huge hug coming your way too!  

Sue, onwards and upwards!! Keeping it all crossed for you, it will be a Jan/Feb baby if treatment works, so this time next year...!!!   

Lindsay, how you doing hon??  

Ally, gym and badminton, you are keen!! Well done you!! I wanted to go to the gym on Mon and Tue but the snow put me right off! May attempt it this weekend!! Don't hold your breath mind you!!

Strawbs, how has it all been with your niece/nephew? Hope that you are coping ok. thinking of you.  

Hello to everyone else. Hope that you are not all snowed in!  

Went to Brighton today, 20 mins away and all the snow is totally gone, but coming back home was like entering another world, Narnia no less as it`s still so snowy, our village is still slippery and taken over by snowmen!! I hope that it starts to really go now as going out with a pushchair and a pooch is a no go at the mo and my mutley is going bonkers and stir crazy all at once!!
I'm due on on Monday although I am usually a day or 2 after, I am already expecting the worst and dreading the day. I know its insane to hope for the best but I cant stop it whilst at the same time knowing and HATING that it will be the worst. Am all over the shop!    

Hope everyone else is well and far saner than me!  

Sleep well and big hugs all round xx  

Tinx xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lindsay - How are you feeling today?    

Karin -    

Tinx - All our snow had gone this morning but its been snowing again, we have 1 snowman in our st.

Cath - Enjoy your course and lunch   

Ally - Enjoy the gym   

R4F - Thanks, got the funeral tomorrow    

Harris - Hello and welcome, best of luck with TTC again   

Sue - TX will be here before you know it    


Willow is recovering nicely, got another vet appt tomorrow to see how she's doing and healing, just been to A&E with DD as she scratched her eye and got histerical, anyway, she's fine and has some antibiotic eyedrops.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Tinx* I love the thought of your village being taken over by snowmen!!!!    It's the hoping that is so hard isn't it? Big hugs for you. 

*Debs* You are really going through it at the moment  Glad Willow is doing better, hope vets appointment goes okay. Poor DD, hope her eye isn't too bad.

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Debs      hope your LO is ok, glad doggie is on the mend

hi ladies-welcome Harris

saskia, lindsay        

ally---gym, badminton you are good

no af     tick tock tick tock cd37/38/39, not sure.  Not expecting regular afs as only had one since giving birth.  
My niece is called Isla (really like the name), 25min labour 2 contractions and out weighing 9lb.  Off visiting sat and quite looking forward to it.  strange cm continues        .  LO not sleeping well at all, ended up on a mattress on his floor with him in the bed with me oops!!  He coughed and cried so much he made himself sick!  I only left him for about 3-4mins....................................................  not finding this controlled crying easy at all

xx


----------



## saskia b

Hello ladies,

Well so far, dare I say it, not going TOO mad in my 2ww...but there's still time!   Have been to see my niece today as she had a baby girl a month ago....it was lovely seeing them and Priya kept gently touching the baby and going "aahhh"....so cute! But of course I am also very envious of her having a lovely new baby  

Lots of snow here still but my snowman's head fell off this morning which cracked Priya up! Yesterday I attempted to take her to playgroup in the pushchair...such a difficult walk in the snow, my arms felt like they had a proper workout and my groin felt sore too from doing the downhill bit on the way home....wasted journey though as playgroup was cancelled (should have guessed- doh!)  

How is everyone?

Karin- Hopefully you'll be turning a corner soon when the anti-b's kick in, so annoying and painful though, (I am generally prone to UTI's and cystitis and find it so unbearable and distracting) Sorry to hear about your wasted time at the docs etc, such a pain and something you can do without! Not sure about the ovary thing...but I wonder if they could do egg retrieval with the use of ultrasound as a guide? Just a thought but really not sure......lots of love to you sweetie xx

Debs- Glad to hear Willow is on the mend...never rains but it pours eh? And now DD to deal with too! How is she managing with the eye drops? Can be so hard to do with little ones..... 

Tinx- Hope AF stays away for you   I love the snow but can't stand it when its solid frozen ice and I am gripping on for dear life and trying not to land on my @rse....and then it gets to that dirty slushy stage which is just soooo messy... 

Ally- Good girl with all that exercise, send some motivation to me please!!!! Are you knee deep up there yet? Sounds like there's plenty more snow on the way up there.... 

Cath- Have a lovely weekend with MIL and the rugby, lovely that you are obviously close enough and look fwd to spending time with her....I have 3 MIL's believe it or not....(long story) and one hasn't seen Priya since she was 2 weeks old and has NO contact with us at all now, the other 2 we see every 2 months or so....so I do quite well haha   

Harris- Hi and welcome! Sorry not sure about kick starting AF but I think it will happen soon ish if you haven't BF'd for long....and no reason not to ttc if she shows or not! Good luck  

Sue- Wow not long for you...can understand your apprehension but like you say, its the only way for another little one and will be so worth it, good luck with everything,    and  for you!   Ps. we are off to get Priya's new shoes tomorrow and some snazzy wellies I think (might be too late for them but if we get more snow they will be ESSENTIAL!)

Lindsay- How are you bearing up? Did you go back to the docs yet about the OHSS? Hope you're ok and not too crazy yet, when do you test? (BTW I am a nurse too...for my sins  )

Strawbs- Congrats to your SIL, hope you are feeling ok about it...sometimes these events can hit us hard can't they? Have you been to see bubba yet?  

Pots- How you doing? How long until first scan?   Hope you are treading carefully in the snow....

Ready- Hope you're ok....here we are moaning about a few inches of snow but I'm sure you have harder winters than us...we Brits love it but just wanna go play instead of doing anything functional!!!!  

Marielou-Hope you are treading carefully in the snow too  

Hi anyone else I may have missed out......

Ok off to bed now, night night everyone!

Saskia xx


----------



## saskia b

Strawbs- sorry just saw your post....

Isla is a beautiful name.....wow what a labour! Or NOT a labour!  

When I did controlled crying with Priya she was sick twice in the first 20 mins on the first night but that was it.....hope it gets easier for you  

Saskia x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

strawbs it can only get better AND IT WILL 

saskia  still got TEDS on and no chang in bloods but at lest no worse, taking the analgesi and that helps greatly, my test date is friday the 13th well it would be as its me of course, you be careful with the push chair as u dont want too pull any tummy muscles as they will be tender as it is

karin  hope u are feeling better soon, bloody doctors eh!!

sorry for such a short post, pmt too all

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me before my head is filled with accounts!!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend  

P.S.  MIL and I have had our moments and twas especially bad after Id had dd esp. suffering PND but am glad to say after 3 years we are now pretty close!!

Mwah Mwah

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

Morning  

ITS SNOWING   

Woke up to so much snow could hardly see out of the window, I'll try and put some more pics on and if can't i'll pt them on **!

Well safe to say I was knackerd last night put thoroughly enjoyed it (my bro had poo face coz I won every match)  

Tinx -    lets hope you are! xx

Debs -   Get well soon Willow and hope DD is ok bless her, hope the funeral goes well hun thinking of you xx

strawbs - Gorge name and what a labour, bet it was painful though! xx

saskia - def knee deep now   i'm sending some energy through this post, i swear its infectious!!

Cath - mwah back at u hun  

right off to get togged up for trek in the snow! so excited  

ally xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Cath, enjoy your MIL's birthday celebrations.  Always great to get together with family for good things.

Karin, all this snow isn't common for you, is it?  What does Emma think of it?  Glad that it caused dh2b to come home early.  Yes, Evan is just coughing now but the flu is gone and he's eating normally..thank goodness.  Keep us posted on your hosital appointment. I would think it would depend on where your adhesions are as it might not affect things if you go the ivf route.

Stokey, yeah, we're having another bad winter.  Enjoy all your snow.

Tinx, I'm ok thanks.  I also hate winters with the snow (and get lots up here in Canada) as it's so cold and then hard to get around.

debs, hugs to you hun.  Am so sorry.  Glad your dog is doing ok.

strawbs, congrast on becoming an aunt.  Wow, a 25min labour?  That must be a record.  Hope your little one feels better real soon.

saskia, so sweet seeing Priya beign so gentle with her new cousin.  It'll be your turn soon enough.  Yeah...we have a ton of snow but I think it's all what you're used to so it's all relative...so can understand it being hard on the city if you're not used to it.

It's -24 today with the wind...so cold....but then Saturday is calling for +7.  Crazy!

Evan is finally feeling better from his flu, just has a lingering cough. But then dh got the flu on the weekend.  I tried so hard not to get it by constantly washing my hands and even wiping all handles down with disinfectant stuff, but low and behold I got it Monday and Tuesday.  Didn't get the stomach flu part, but had chills, felt weak, major migraine and nauseaous.  Am over that part now but have a bad head cold and worst part is that my ashtma is really acting up.  Am really worried it's goign to turn into pnemonia again like I had in the summer and not sure I could even take the meds now.  Am hopign it doesn't come to taht.


----------



## Amee

hi all

have been very very bad a posting and just wanted say hi and send lots of    to hose feeling low/ill!!

Debs -  hope it goes ok today hun!!

Karin - do you know what they docs are doing next?  (are you on **?)

R4F - glad E is better, that is a gorgeous family pic of you on **, Evan has lovely eyes, such a cutie!! 

hi everyone else, lots of new names, sending lots of    for some miracles this year..

hope you dont mind me posting  , not ttc at the mo, but maybe later this year... have no AF this time... ..this has never happened before as been regular as clockwork...

will try and post more, dd has started nursery Thursdays so my day of going online rest!! 

ttfn
Axxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Saskia -          It is really tough pushing the pushchair in the snow remember doing it year before last.  Pushchair acts as a snow plough.  Pain that you got all the way there to find it was cancelled.  Have fun shoe shopping.  Don't worry I am sure there will be plenty of rain for Priya to use her wellies in.

Lindsay -        

Strawbs - Wow 25 min labour - I thought mine was quick at 1hr 49mins.  Hope LO starts sleeping better.  CC is really difficult and I hated doing it.  It may take a while but it will get better.             Are you still testing this weekend?

R4F -       Glad to hear Evan is feeling better but sorry that you are unwell now.  Hope it passes quickly.  Take care.  Were I am we have had the most snow that I have known in the 12 years I have lived here.  It is nothing compared to what you were saying you have there.  I dislike snow a lot though been out this morning and surprised I didn't fall over - very slippery.

Debs -       Glad your dog is doing better.  Hope DD is OK. 

Cath - Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Ally - Hope you have fun in the snow.

Tinx -   Hope it turns out well.      

Karin - Sorry I don't know the answer to your question about IVF - hope the hospital get back to you soon. Hope you are starting to feel better.

Welcome Harris - look forward to chatting to you.

Hello Amee

Hello everyone else.

Well just after I had posted yesterday I picked up a message on my mobile from my clinic.  Rang them and have provisionally booked baseline scan for week beginning 13 April.  Have to ring with next AF.  That means starting meds day 21 of next cycle.    Feeling a bit more positive about it today.  School has been closed today so took Emily for a walk in the snow - not fun for me but she seemed to like it.

Sue x


----------



## strawbs

Oh no........ the end off FF is nigh!!  Got a crawler, will now not get a minute to myself!!

still no af

Hi ladies

strawbs xx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya mummies!!

Hope that all you poorly ones are starting to feel more human now. Its horrid to feel ill and to be freezing like this, and for some of you pg too, what poo. I can just say get well soon.     

Had such a hectic day, well week in fact, and so totally shattered. Gonna try and have an early one tonight. Having trouble sleeping at mo so that may not even be the answer mind you!!  

Hope we don't get too much snow, although it defo seems to be on the cards for some of you, Canada in particular of course!! -24, my god you must wonder what we are making such a fuss for!! Am now a little sick of the mess, slop and ice, so none or a beautiful thick new covering would suit me thanks! Will put an order in later!!  

Take care everyone, sorry so short. Still thinking of you all.          

Lol, Tinx xxx


----------



## Stokey

Good moring 

Ready - Glad Evan is getting better, we had flu bug over Christmas, have never felt so poorly, so I sympathize.  Be good to yourself and take care hun, stay in the warmth.   Love the pics on **, Evan is beautiful.

Amee - Hello   Enjoy your Thursdays from now on.  I have been thinking of sending Issy to nursery for one day a week, I think we both need it!!   

Sue - Not long now then hun!   so exciting and scary hey hun?! I hope Emily enjoyed the snow? I know we did.

Strawbs - Yay Well Done H   he'll be everywhere now! I remember Issy's first attempt at a proper crawl, I cried, I was so proud of her, but u do have to have eyes in the back of your head!  

Tinx - Hope you had a better nights sleep last nite hun?, insomnia is a horrible thing, take care sweetie   

As for me took a hpt last night as it was CD67 and still no Af, I have been having all the signs, boobs, taste, weeing etc but BFN, which I knew it would be.  I ache for a period now it feels like I have been waiting forever to start the clomid and its starting to get to me now.  My body fights me at every turn and I hate it for what it does to me.  It tricks me everytime and I get my hopes up only to feel frustrated and angry.
sorry girls feelin a bit low this morning. I can't believe how much I have swelled and bloated, somebody pop me!

I hope you are all havin better days?  I'm going to throw myself into cleaning - watch out bathroom

bye for now

ally xx


----------



## strawbs

Just a quickie.... ally can you not ask for some provera/norethistone  this will bring on an af so you can gte cracking with the clomid, I have had it loads of time as my af is particularly naughty when I am waiting to start tx

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Got a huge dilema on my hands - bit of a ME post but my head is shot and I dunno what to do?!!

(before I do though, Ally, I agree with Strawbs, ask for Provera, af will arrive after about 3-4days!)

Well heard some bad news yesterday, one of the teachers in Ruby's nursery is pregnant but baby was diagnosed with a condition, dont know the name, where all the internal organs are pushed upwards, anyway knew there was a 50/50 chance of survival, she had baby yesterday, boy called Caleb, he was baptized yesterday and sadly passed away last night.  Amazingly, one of Ruby's friends mums is pg with the same condition and sadly heard also last night, her baby died in the womb this week - so sad, all doom and gloom.  Anyway, after feeling down from this news, received a letter this morning from Solicitors (we have had a big battle on our hands over Dh gramma's death and inheritance etc.) anyway, we heard we are set to receive a big inheritance a couple of hundred thousand and dh had his follow up appointment for the docs this morning, the result is confusing! 

Count - 200 million (was 73 million last time)
normal forms - 1 (what does this mean?)
motility - 1% (was 2% last time)
clumping - none (had so much clumping last time was difficult to ascertain)

So the good news is the count has more than doubled yet motility has decreased but no clumping this time so the doc said he was perfectly fertile and no reason why we couldnt have a natural pg.  However due to our history of all the tx he made a suggestion to look at other clinics as I am still young enough at the moment to go through tx.

The dilema is this.... should be continue to try naturally? do we go ahead with adoption? or now that we can afford tx with our windfall should I go back on my word and try ICSI again?  

AM CONFUSED....


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi guys

Cath - Sorry to hear of those two heartbreaking stories  and what a dilema?!  I think the abnormal forms is scored from 1-something so you may not find out unless the doc tells you?  I have to say, the money would really tempt me to have another Tx but i know it is a small part of the fear of more Tx.  Someone said to me that if the heartache of another BFN/MC is worse than not having another baby then don't have more Tx.  If it isn't then do?  Sounds like you need to have a good talk with DH and maybe just a consult with your IVF clinic?
Ally - Hope AF arrives soon 
Karin - I think you are right about not being able to find the ovaries for EC, have you found anything else out about it yet? 
Strawbs - Congrats on being an aunt and    
Hi Tinx, Sue, Deb and all 

I'm good.  Had a scan yesterday as i was having left side pain but the baby is good and growing well in the right place  another scan in 2 weeks  

x


----------



## Tinx

Hello.

Hi Ally, so sorry that you are having a rotten time of it. Don't know the drugs the others are suggesting but if it brings on af then I would go for it. I went for 2 years after stopping the contraceptive injection before I got af, and despite begging for help, all the gps said there was nothing to be done and I just had to wait for it to arrive naturally. It was terrible, so am in full agreement that if it can be brought on then it sounds like a good plan. I know what you mean about the body playing tricks on you, it just sends you bonkers. I am so sorry about the bfn. Before I had Willow, my cycle was all over the shop, any day between 35 and 60 was "normal" for me. It did my head in and I certainly didn't feel "normal". Since dd, my cycle is far better and more like day 30-32 which is crazy. BUT I of course now always have my damn hopes up that I will be pregnant as maybe it was always just a timing issue before. This is mad, as after so long ttc, our timing would have been spot on many times, surely. So I am in your club of brain and body driving me bonkers. Sadly my lack of sleep is due to hoping that I may be pg, or being distraught that I really know deep down that I am not. I keep playing games, like if I sleep well, it means I am pg as I will need all the sleep I can get, or if I lay calmly, even if I don't sleep, there will be a better chance of an embryo growing AHHHH!! Its driving me nuts! I am not always this bad but all the new bms of the last few months has set this off, it was easier before when we thought less about it, although then I knew we had no chance of a natural pg! 
Bet your bathroom is as shiny as a new penny! May join you in that club too!!

OMG, so sorry, I had a bit of a rant then! I just couldn't stop, had to get it out!! WOW!! Sorry!!

Potts, really glad that all is well with you, love the scan piccie! Its so great that you are able to get monitored so closely, its so reassuring isn't it. Thinking of you and your growing bean!! xx

Cath, so sorry about the sad baby news. How traumatic. God, how must those mummies feel, I cant even begin to imagine. Its a tough one isn't it for you. I know that after my IVF I swore I would never ever ever go through it again. It made me feel suicidal as I reacted very strongly to the drugs. DH had to really watch me and call all the time to check I was OK. I swore that I would never do it, I couldn't put myself through that again, or dh and now especially dd. Luckily we have many little frosties, so I am really hoping the treatment wont affect me so terribly as its far less involved. BUT, I do wonder, if I didn't have that option, and I had a windfall like you, whether I would go back on my word and try again. its hard as we know that it works and after having 1, it makes you realise what we would be missing. What reasons did you have for not doing it all again? could you psyche yourself up to try one final time do you think? you could still try au natural at the same time. You have not committed yourselves fully to adoption so you could put it on hold for a while until you have gotthis all out of your system maybe? oh, hon, what a dilemma. Hope that you reach a happy conclusion.

Lots of love and hellos to everyone else.     

Take care and have happy days ,

Tinx  xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - What a sad and tragic loss to both of your friends        If it were me i think i'd go through TX again because if i didnt i'd always wonder what could have been      Best of luck with whatever you decide.

Pots - Fab news about the scan, the pic is fab.

Ally - Can your GP not give you something to bring on your AF?

Karin - How are you doing?

Amee - OMG, Maybe 3 kids, how exciting.


Had my friends funeral yesterday, was ok but very sad, not doing much today, just put H down for a nap and having some lunch.


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Amee, hi.  Thanks for your comments about our pictures.  I've looked at yours too and your kids are so beautiful.  Wonderful to see you on here.  So you're perhaps thinking of another?  How was your dd's at nursery?

Sue, thanks for the get well wishes.  I'm like you and hate the snow.  So different from when i loved it as a kid.  That's exciting that you have your baseline scan booked so you knwo when things are happening.

Tinx, yeah, it's been mightly freezing here in Canada.  Thankfully the weekend is supposed to be 'warm' for this time of year.  Such strange weather.  It's not fun having to travel in it, is it?

debs, hope you're ok hun.

Stokey, thanks for your ** friend request.  Lovely to see photos.  Your little girl is such a cutie.  Thanks for the comments about Evan.  Yeah..it's not fun being sick is it?  So sorry your body isn't cooperating at the moment and you just want AF to come so you can move forward with the clomid.  Hope it comes soon.

Cath, oh my gosh, that's just so devastating about the two babies with the disease.  So sad, and cannot imagine those poor parents.  I think for what to do, no one can make that decision but you and dh.  Wonderful that you now have the means without a second thought, that you could do icsi if you wanted to.  Maybe it's a sign to give it a go...but it's really how you and dh feel as I know it takes a lot physically and more so emotionally.  

Pots, great news on your scan and that all is going well.

Am sitting here almost in tears as dh is at the dentist with Evan as he's getting his cavities filled. I got angry at dh this morning as when I asked him to call me to let me know how it was went, he said for me to call him if he forgets.  Gosh...I'm the mom...how can he forget to update me?  So anyways, he know how that angered me so now he's texting me and it's breaking my heart hearing every detail, seeing him with the mask over his face, etc.  Not helping me relax.  I know he'll be ok as they're only cavities and Evan is such a brave kid, but I still worry for him.


----------



## ready4Family

Whew...it's over...heard from dh and Evan is doing well.  Spoke to Evan and he sounded great.  I'm amazed at how brave he is and he's only 3.5 years old.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks for your help ladies.

R4F - so glad Evan came out the other side!!! As for dh's they are all the same, my dh is exactly the same, underplays everything whereas I am going out of my mind over something and he is so laid back  

Pots - fab your scan went well, what a relief for you - so excited for you hun (and slightly jealous!!! in a good way though!!)

Debs - poor thing having to endure the funeral, why is it all doom and gloom lately - cant wait for all the good things to come and balance them out! Enjoy your lunch x

Tinx - I totally know what you mean, I am a pshyco bird on the drugs however the last time I was extremely calm, dont know whether thats because my body got used to the drugs but I always feel extremely unstable on them to.  I dont want to put bad thoughts in your mind, as everyone reacts differently but I found the worst cycle for me was the frozen embryo transfer - its supposed to be the easiest but the tablets I took made me a nitemare, so emotional - usually dh calls me the icequeen but I hated them, give me the drugs anyday!!

Hi Karin - hope you are recovering well.

Sue - big hello to you to, how you finding it all?

Big hello to everyone else.

Have considered things this morning and think we are going to try naturally for another 6 months and then see where we are with adoption progress and re-assess the situation.  Gotta try and give those 2million swimmers a chance eh!?

As for my friend, she is not doing so good, havent spoken to her yet but all her friends on ** have a little heart on their status so if she logs on she knows we are thinking of her x


----------



## Shoe Queen

A big hello to
Ally 
Saskia
Strawbs
Amee
Harris
Lindsay
and anyone else ive forgotten


----------



## Stokey

Hi Girls 

Bathroom is gleaming it took a bit of a battering, I seem to have so much rage at the moment and the fuse has wittled to zero!! It must be hormones! Please hurry up A/F

Thanks girls I might have to ring hospital and ask about that if she doesn't show soon.

Right off to gym to release more anger! 

  to everyone love you girls you keep me sane

ally
xxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Ally - Hope they can give you something.      

Cath -       So sorry to hear about the babies - how tragic.  I think you are right to keep trying those results sound promising.  As for more tx - is that still an option you will consider?  I think if you can handle all the emotional baggage (or as well as any of us can in the circumstances) or you think you will always wonder what would have been then go for it.  At least you won't be worrying about how to pay for it.  Fab news on the cash.  All this could be academic and you may already be pg.      

R4F - Well done Evan for being so brave.    How are you feeling?

Debs -        

Pots - Lovely scan pic.  So glad everything is going well.

Tinx - Hope you are OK  

Saskia -         

Lindsay -        

Strawbs - Well done LO for crawling.  Hope you can keep up. 

Karin - Hope you are feeling better.      

Hello everyone else.

Had a nightmare this morning driving in the snow - it really came down here about 8am.  Found out school was closed half way there - Emily was so disappointed as she was looking forward to going today.  She went to play with a friend this morning and then had another friend's birthday party this afternoon which was fun.  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hello

GUESS WHAT?!.........................................



She's turned up!!  Just went to the loo before gym and sure enough something is starting! but its not proper blood yet so does today count as day 1, all the girls who have done/doing clomid help!! its ages since i had clomid and need some advice.
Lady at Fertility clinic told me to phone her when I start A/F and take clomid 2nd day of period, so does that mean tomorrow? I'm so irregular and it can take me days to start "proper red blood" sorry for TMI so do I wait for that to happen or take this as the start??    so confused help?!
I think I have gone into panic mode now as I have been waiting since end of Novemeber for her to turn up!

Gym was good and won't feel too guilty eating popcorn tonight whilst watching american idol and jonathon woss.

Cath - sorry about the upsetting news so sad hun.  dito tinx i really can't imagine what those poor ladies must be going through.  On the other matter thats lovely news about inheritance sounds like you have had a struggle hun, If it we're me i would go for the tx i think i 'd always be saying "what if" if i didn't. I think your doing the right thing in taking some time ttc naturally, as the docs said theres no reason why you can't catch naturally.    you have been having a rough couple of days hun and i send a big hug.

love to u all

ally xxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Ally - Sorry not entirely sure because it is such a long time since I took Clomid.  I know for finding day 2 for blood tests my clinic say if starts after about 5pm that next day is day 1.  I don't think you count any days that you are spotting but when in full flow.  Sorry I can't be of more help - hope someone else knows more.       Good luck      

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Ally - Tomorrow will be day 1 of AF as its your 1st full day, you would only count today as day 1 if your AF started properly before 3pm, so Clomid will start on Sunday, i took mines from days 2-6


----------



## Stokey

Thanks Debs! and Sue   Brain gone into melt down I think, hopefully give it enough time to get going then!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - yah thank god shes turned up!! At least you can get started on the clomid - I dont know much about taking it but I would count full flow as day one? Hope you get started soon.x  Hey at least youve got a clean bathroom 

Sue - thanks hun but I think that would be wishful thinking, even Im NOT that lucky.  Been really playing down the ttc this month, my MIL and sis know we are trying each month and im fed up of them asking me when Im ovulating (personal!) so Ive told them we are not ttc anymore and have given up, I wish id never said anything in the first place but am currently ovulating so have been bms since day 7 again and we'll just see!!

Debs - how you doing hun?

A big hello to everyone else!

Just gonna post dh results on another board in the hope someone will tell me theyve achieved a natural pg with the same results!!!!

Happy weekend everyone
xx


----------



## Tinx

Ally, how you doin sweets? you started clomid yet?, oh it will prob be tomorrow I think actually?  I agree with others about full flowing is day 1. 

All ok here although feeling a bit outa sorts, am due on on Mon and am sure its gonna happen as I feel all crotchety! Am off for a massage in 30 mins so hope that the hot stones work their magic!

Hope you all ok.

Cath, cant believe mil asks such things! Blimey, the cheeky wotsit!! Hope that you get some useful info from other board.

Take care everyone, its the weekend, yeah!!  xx

Tinx xx


----------



## strawbs

sorry me post

BFN       , still no af cd40ish so obviously having a baby has not sorted things out.  DH cross with me as only been trying for 2months but I just know we are in for the long haul again.  I want to start metformin but dh has said no, I also would do clomid and dh says no as he doesn't want me pumping my body full of chemicals when ds was a natural miracle,  I am desperate again and finding it hard to keep it undr control and be positive.

come on af so fed up of waiting 

   

have a nice weekend all

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Strawbs -    , TBH, i took Clomid after we had a natural miracle with DD, I would do whatever it takes and my Dr said it would give me a better chance at conception, have a look at Agnus Castus, i know Cath takes it, maybe ask her about it, i think its a more natural way of regulating your cycles    

Cath - Well, you wanted hope, on DH's last SA there were 0    it was then repeated a few weeks later and there were 4      so we were told ICSI was not an option again and our only chance of a PG was to have either a DIUI or DIVF, we chose DIUI as i ov'd normally and after 3 cycles over 6 months we got a natural miracle with H, i didnt find out i was PG til i was 6 weeks as i just assumed my AF was late, then i started to feel sick and tired and tested and its the 1st and only time ive ever seen the word PREGNANT on the test, so there you have it, it worked for us once, i    it works for you too    

Karin - How are you?   

Tinx - Enjoy the massage.


----------



## KW33

Hello my lovelies,

Hope you are all having a good weekend. We've had a lovely day playing in the snow and drinking hot chocolate!!!  We made a snowman and Emma didn't want to come in and I got all teary thinking how wonderful my precious girl is.  I managed (finally) to speak with someone from the John Radcliffe hospital yesterday and got some proper answers. It would seem that the woman surgeon who talked to me after the lap was not telling me the right things. They did find my ovaries and tubes after all (good news) but that they are all balled up in a large mass with scar tissue and adhesions. After a long talk with one of the doctors I have decided to go down the further surgery route. I think having done some research that this is worth a try (have checked my possible surgeons and both have done this type of surgery many times with great success including resulting in pregnancy). It will also help with the (almost certain ) endometriosis that they believe I have. They will also remove my bowel from my uterus at the same time. I thik that if it gives us a chance at natural pregnancy (well with clomid probably) then it has to be worth a go and then I can go down the IVF route after 6 months or so of trying. As I would not be funded then I would not have to wait for a waiting list for IVF so could get stright into it if needs be. I'm not being glib about it as there are obviously some risks but they are lower than I was led to believe. I would welcome anyones input on my thought processes and my final decision. Feel lighter in myself having reached a decision and will tell them on Monday at which point there will be a 8-12 week waiting list for the op. Howevere they told me that for the last one and it was only 6 weeks so I can hope that it would be even sooner. 

Anyway enough of me...

*Cath* How wonderful for you to have some choices. I think trying for 6 months gives those swimmers a good chance to do their thing!!!  And if not then you still have the option of treatment.  How terrible for those mummies... so so sad.  Makes you hold your little one close doesn't it?  As for the clomid as the others said I would go with today being day 1.

*Strawbs* So sorry about the BFN hun.    If DH wants to keep things more natural then definitely the AC is worth a try.

*Debs * Your story is amazing... one of those swimmers was very determined!!! 

*Tinx* Hope the massage relaxed you.  It's horrible just waiting isn't it? 

*Ally* YAY finally!!! As for the clomid as the others said I would go with today being day 1.

*Ready* Poor Evan what a brave little soldier. 

*Saskia and Lindsey* Hope the dreaded 2ww isn't getting to you too much. 

Hello to everyone else.

Lots of love

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies - just a little post from me as dh is out for the night and about to sit down with a glass (bottle) or red and Mama Mia (thanks Ally!!)

Tinx - hope your massage did the trick, MIL is very forward!! Hope af doesnt turn up for you  

Karin -   so glad you have reached a decision, its always difficult when there are choices or decisions to be made but if you are anything like me, once Ive made my mind up or set it on something - there is no going back, I love to hear other peoples opinions but Im pretty much set on what I want to do! I think your decision is the right one hun, as you say there are risks involved and I hope there wont be any involved with your surgery but you must feel a weight has been lifted already.

Debs - thank you so much for giving me hope - I did post on the male factor board and got some replies, although very disappointing in that they said my chances were slim   oh well, you are living proof and Id rather listen to your advice anyway!!!



Strawbs - ah hun, Im so sorry, I know how you feel, so deflated when once so full of hope.  I was gonna try clomid, dont know why as I ovulate fine but my cycles were long about 35 days so wanted to regulate myself, after much research I found out that Agnus Castus is the natural form of clomid so Ive been taking it every day for the last 6 months and it is wonderful, after month 2 my cyles became 28 days on the dot - I ovulate on exactly day 14 and with clomid comes side effects but AC regulates your moods whereas I usually suffer terrible PMS, I dont have any of it - truly has been my saviour these last few months and I will continue to take it after ttc as it really helps my moodswings as well as kickstarting the ovaries - worth giving it a try, I bought mine off ebay but can get in most health stores - I also buy the liquid tincture form as it gets into the system quicker - tastes foul but you get used to it.

Right - off for some light entertainment..........


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies...

Cath- Really sorry to hear about those 2 poor Mummy's and their losses...so sad, life can be so cruel. On another note though fantastic news on dh's swimmers, maybe this will give you the positivity you need that you can get your natural miracle...hope so  . Enjoy that wine and dvd....

Karin- Great that you have come to a decision, sounds like its the right one for you and brilliant that you have a plan! Have you still got lots of snow where you are? Sounds like Emma was having great fun! xx

Strawbs- Sorry to hear about the BFN   Stay strong and as someone else suggested, maybe AC is more natural and dh will be ok with that?  

Tinx- So jealous of you and that massage! I want one now....  Hope AF stays away for a long time for you (  ) 

Debs- How are you? Have a lovely weekend  

Ally- Glad AF arrived so you can crack on with the clomid...all systems go!!!!       

Lindsay- How are you doing? Not long now....have you been back to see docs at all, hope the waits not getting to you too much x

Sue- Ooh you're brave driving in the snow...have you still got snow now? 

Ready- How are you doing? Are you having the warmer weekend you were expecting?

Hi to everyone else if I have missed you.....sending lots of   to everyone

Well I'm having a lovely weekend as dh is off for most of it (a rare occasion). Last night we went out while my brother babysat (another rare occasion only 3rd time since Priya arrived) and we went to see Slumdog Millionaire...was really good I totally recommend it! Went to a softplay centre with Priya today but she is still full of a cold etc and feeling a bit grotty so didn't stay long. Not sure what we are going to do tomorrow but we'll see....as for 2ww...well I have been feeling AF like pains on and off all week...trying to be positive but up and down really...convinced one way or the other at varying times of the day, so just the usual 2ww crazies I guess  

Saskia x


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* Everyone I've spoken to about SDM says its brilliant - might have to try and arrange a babysitter. Yep, we still have about 6 inches of snow except on very main roads. Hope you don't go too  

*Cath* Sounds like the perfect night in... enjoy.

Does anyone know if I can "try" after the lap? Got to be worth a shot. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Alisha

hello 
been reading some posts and hope to get to know you all.. hoping it's ok if I join you ..  
know some already 
hi stawbs sorry about this months bfn     

it's taken me aback at how quickly i've jumped on the bandwagon again.. after initially saying to myself 'it doesn't matter'   ... and realising ..it does
but feel made up for those who have suceeded again through the odds...

congratulations pots   great news..  

got a lot of mixture of emotions atm and wanting another little poppet is one of them. thinking of going back to the clinic.. but also trying naturally and using fertility monitor for the last couple of months and it has surprised in as much as when I'm ovulating.. as I thought is was a much different time in my cycle..all the same stilll don't think I'm going to get there without a whole load of drugs...
Does anyone know if....
my gp can prescribe clomid? or would I have to go back to my nhs consultant or my private consultant?
I would have to wait for several months for an appointment for my nhs consultant..

also been thinking of doing iui again.. but have read the two together is not very successful if at all??
but i know with tx as soon as I travel that road its hard to leave....specially as I'm the big four owhhh next week   ohhh eckk deeeeeppp breathhhhhh
alisha x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all - hope you have had a good weekend.

Welcome Alisha - My GP prescribed clomid for me.  Good luck with whatever you decide.      

Strawbs - Sorry it was BFN        

Karin - Sorry don't know the answer - hope someone else does.  Glad you got some answers from the hospital.  Good luck with the next step        

Saskia -          Hope Priya feels better soon.  I didn't drive very far in the snow and glad I didn't - it was horrible.  Still snow on the ground here but it is raining now so hoping that will get rid of some.  Supposed to be more snow next week though - fed up and just want to get back to normal.

Lindsay -        

Cath - Don't blame you for telling people that you are not ttc.  I hate people always asking and having to go through it - particularly if things are not going well.  That is why I hardly tell anyone when I am going through tx.  Hope you enjoyed the wine and film.

Tinx - Hope you enjoyed your massage. 

Ally -        

Hi Debs, R4F, Pots and anyone else.

Went shopping today and couldn't help buying a few new clothes for Emily - even though I am already struggling to close her wardrobe door.

Sue x


----------



## strawbs

Hi Alisha............................................. I remember you!!   

No news here, early night for me as just soooooo fed up and tired!!

Karin yes you cant ttc after lap, I think once spotting subsides and you feel up to it, it can work also! so    

Lindsay and ally      

Have tried AC before but didn't do anything

May just do met anyway and let dh know eventually!!

hope you all had a nice weekend

xx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

We had yet more snow this evening and the flakes were huge!!!!! Biggest I've ever seen. Sky still looks full of it so who knows what will happen overnight.

Welcome *Alisha*!! In my experience some GP's will prescribe clomid and some wont . Best thing to do is ask but also set up an appointment with NHS cons as they definitley will.

*Sue* I can never go on a shopping trip without buying Emma loads of clothes - she already ahs all her summer stuff for this year and some winter stuff for later this year too... oh and have already got one Christmas dress for 2009 too.    I just can't help myself.

*Strawbs * Thanks hun... I decided that it wouldn't be a bad thing to try so BMS has started, not every night as DH2b away for 2 nights this week but giving a good shot anyway.   Sorry you're feeling so low. 

Big hello to everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi girls

Just a quick one from me - dd poorly so working from home today.

Welcome Alisha - look forward to chatting to you.

Out yesterday so bit of a result that dd is ill as I couldnt face going in to work with a hangover!!

Catch up later


----------



## Stokey

Hello Girls

Just  quickie as i wrote a huge post yesterday and lost it!

More snow here last night and alot more coming again this evening so off to do weekly fodder shop before it lands!

I'll be back on later

ally xx

p.s hope R is ok Cath? get well soon hunny xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Just a quick post for *Karin* to say that I'm glad to hear that you managed to talk to your consultant and things aren't as bad as you were first led to believe. Great that you've come to a decision and a plan of moving ahead and that the surgery sounds promising and isn't as bad as you thought. Hopefully as you said, the wait won't be as long and they'll get you in sooner. Then you can try again with the clomid. Things will be good and work out. I can feel it. Sending you  in this hard time.

 to everyone else.


----------



## KW33

Afternoon all,

Still more snow expected this evening!!! 

*Ready* Thanks for the thoughts, I feel better just having made the decision. How are you feeling? Has the flu gone? How has it affected your asthma? Is Evan fully recovered now?

*Ally* I ran to the shops yesterday morning to stock up as more snow coming. 

*Cath* Aww poor Ruby... Hope she feels better soon...  and you too.  Hangovers suck. 

I'm just waiting for my hospital to call me back (left a message this morning) so I can get on the waiting list for surgery. My nan upset me this morning as she rang to ask what I had decided so I told her and she went all silent and kind of insinuated that "can't you just be happy with Emma?" "why do you need surgery or anything at all"  I *AM overjoyed * with my wonderful, precious daughter... but that doesn't stop the urge to make another wonderful little one. 

Big hugs to al.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin -   hope that call comes soon.  Some people just dont understand, I get comments like that all the time, at least youve got one perfect one, blah, blah - like you, I am totally inlove with dd and she is my world, however I dont want her to be lonely and am desperate for another one for her more than anything else.

Ally - how lovely, the snow has melted here and there are two very sorry looking remains of snowmen in our garden  

Hope everyone is ok - Ruby has a temperature and cold and was sick this morning as for me its all selfinflicted - too much wine but thats it now - I only have a few drinks the first half of my cycle but this month after last months devastation, I kinda thought b*ll**ks to it and have been pretty naughty but after yesterday thats it now - Im done with the red wine...........


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, so glad you feel better about things now that you've made a decision of what to do.  I'm finally feeling better thanks (as of yesterday).  The flu is gone but it triggered my asthma and possibly the start of pnemonia again.  But i called my GP right away and he put me on antibiotics as well as my usual puffers.  Really hate being on meds now, but had no choice.  Evan's back to his old self thank goodness.  Hate it when they're sick.  So sorry for your nan's comments.  I HATE it when people say things like that.  They just don't understand.  Loving your little girl more than anything and wanting another are not related...why does it have to be an "OR" situation for some people.  

Cath, hope your little girl feels better real soon.  Poor thing...don't you hate it when they're not well?


----------



## KW33

*Cath* That is a huge part of it. I dread the day that Emma asks for a little brother or sister.  Are you on a BMS marathon this month?

*Ready* Glad that your GP got you on the anti b's straight away as you don't need to go through that again especially now. 

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Karin - Difficult to resist all those sweet little clothes isn't it?     I hate it when people say at least you have got one - like I need reminding how lucky I am     I love my little girl SO MUCH but why should we not want what comes so easily to others.  Hope you hear from the hospital soon.

Cath - Sorry Ruby is ill - hope she feels better soon       Hope you feel better soon too even if it is self-inflicted.      

R4F - Glad you and Evan are feeling better.  Sorry you had to take the meds but it was for the best.

Ally - Hope food shopping was OK.  When I went to the shop this morning there was no milk left - think everyone is stocking up.  

Strawbs -      

Saskia and Lindsay - Hope you are both doing OK and the 2WW is not driving you mad      

Hello everyone else.   to all

Raining here at the moment but I think we are due the heavy snow over night.  Wish it would all go away.  I do not like snow (just in case I failed to mention that before   )  Hoping Emily gets a full week at school this week - she was getting pretty bored last week and the novelty of the snow only last one day.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Quick pic of my little girl trying to give "LaLa" the snowman a kiss.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - fab picture - she looks adorable (the snowman not to bad either!)
Still BMS but not so worried about it this month, been trying every day since day 7 or 8 but last night I just crashed out asleep (drunk) so will be doing it tonight but not so regimental as last time!

R4F - sorry to hear youve been unwell hunny - hope you get better soon. Glad that Evan is on the mend though.

Sue - starting to feel slightly better!! Raining here too!!

I bought dh WII for xmas and he came home this week to say he's bought the WII Fit package to go with it - so will be looking forward to trying that out when he comes home!

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Enjoy    , Hope Ruby feels better tomorrow    

Karin -     Some people just dont understand, TBH, we havent told anyone we are TTC again as i know i'd get all the questions on why we want another    and why shouldnt we, if we were fertile we'd have 3 kids probably its just unfortunate that we are not and dont    

R4F - Glad you are feeling better, a friend of mines must be about the same no of weeks as you and was hospitalized for 10 days because she took a severe Asthma attack and then caught Pneumonia, she's had a terrible PG this time round, she was even in hospital before that as she couldnt eat without bringing it back up, she's been like that since she found out, actually think she got the Pneumonia because she was so rundown and had lost about 20KGs.

Sue - Hope the snow clears for you  


At work so cant see Karins pic, will have a look when i get home, im 7dpo today and feel positive but feel like im in for a fall next week when AF arrives, think its because my body is getting back to normal after the Clomid, had some good news over the weekend, looks like i'll be getting a bonus from work, we didnt think we'd get 1 this year as i work for RBS, but looks like we will now   and hopefully it can pay for TX


----------



## Alisha

hi thanks for the warm welcome 
this thread moves quick  you'll all have to forgive me if I lose it  I'm afraid as I'm up to my eyes in packing and last minute sort outs before I'm off on a long weekend to paris on wed night. got to tear off to town now as big snow tonight and may be snowed in again 



Sapphire05 said:


> Went shopping today and couldn't help buying a few new clothes for Emily - even though I am already struggling to close her wardrobe door.
> 
> Sue x


lol glad I'm not the only one DP doesn't feel techniically capable of dressing dd independently cause of the amount of clothes at various ages . thanks shall gp as first port of call but think there's a 6 month waiting list to see nhs cosultant so may have to bypass him..

karin lovely piccy 

hi strawbs 

hi to all AM's


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, thanks for your words.  Aahhhh...what an adorable picture of Emma!  Did you make the snowman?

Sue, thanks as well.  Me too...just want it to be spring.  Hope you don't get much snow so Emily can go to school..and commuting is easier.

Cath, good luck with the BMS.  Glad that you're not stressing over it.  Have fun with the Wii. Am not into video games myself, but I do think it's great how that one incorporates fitness and it's not just about running around shooting things.

debs, very scary about your friend.  She's had such a hard time.  How awful for her.  I'm pretty sure I had started to get pnemonia again as well as it was the exact same symptoms as when I had it in the summer...but thankfully the antibiotics have caught it before it got too bad.  Hope your friend recovers real soon.  Great news on your unexpected bonus. Hope things work for you and you won't need tx after all, but nice to know that if you do, you'll have the $ for it.

Alisha, hi and welcome.


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone.

No af yet but the little devil is on her way I am sure of it. I feel [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]!!!
Had pants weekend in the end! Massage was great but had chinese takeaway Sat night, then food poisoning not long after. Then Sunday, thought I would try to eat some bread, and sliced my finger big time with the knife! Felt I needed to go for stitches but hate hosps so didnt go! Finger ok I think just v sore! Willow now got a runny nose and cough so we are all feeling PANTS!! May try to see SDM at the cinema as a treat! Been desperate to see it, I love all Bollywood stylee!!

Saskia, they all say see it big screen dont just sit and wait for the dvd, was it just as fantastic as a fantastic thing Better than Mamma Mia!!!

Alisha, hello honey, welcome, looking forward to gossiping with you too!!

Strawbs, how are you angel, am so so sorry. sending you whopper hugs xx

Cath, hope it works out with all the bms, who needs the gym eh!!! tee hee!! Hope Ruby is ok. 

Karin, Gorgeous Emma!! Willow has the same coat!! They look like pink eskimos dont they!! all wraped up and cosy xx

Debs, great news re bonus!! Get that tx going eh!!  xx

Lindsay, Pots, Ready, Sue, big hugs and kisses for you!

Hi to everyone else, am not meaning to miss anyone out xxx

LOL, Tinx, otherwise known as dreading coming on yet want it over all at the same time! Due on today but prob come on Wed. 

PS anyone got any awesome valentine gift ideas?? Willow and I made dh a card today but not sure what to buy! Am gonna make him a floder of all W`s art work from now on so will wrap that but, hmmmm ,what you all doing? Need some inspiration xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi...

Ok beginning to go a bit nuts now....6 days till OTD.....not gonna test early though.... 

Alisha- Hi and welcome! Wow have a lovely weekend in Paris, how romantic!!

Cath- Poor Ruby, hope she's better soon. Have fun with the Wii Fit, soooo much fun, especially the hula hooping!!! Genius.

Sue- Hope the snow stays away for you this week

Karin- Emma looks so lovely in that pic, what a gorgeous girl, and I LOVE her wellies! Bought Priya some Peppa Pig ones last week but they are so big for her (she has diddy feet) that when I put them on her she just can't move, and when she lifts her leg they fall off!!!   Sorry to hear your Nan has upset you, its so hard isn't it? Especially when you have respect for the older generation in your family and don't want to lay it all bare... 

Ready- Can't believe your ticker says nearly 17 weeks, its flying by! Sorry to hear about your asthma probs, hope you're feeling better soon.

Debs- Ooh lovely bonus....lucky you! And great that it will help with tx

Lindsay- where are you? Hope you're ok 

Tinx- SDM is soooo good, go and see it! BUT its not really bollywood style at all. Just a fab film. And I'm afraid I'm one of the people who can't stand Mamma Mia....not my cup of tea at all so yeah LOADS better.....

Hi anyone else I haven't mentioned!

Nothing much going on here just going slowly mad. Feeling a bit pessimistic about everything now....   hate it hate it hate it

Saskia xxx

ps. Did someone say its valentines soon? Wake me up when its all over......


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Saskia - 2WW never gets easier does it?  Lots of              

Tinx - Sorry you had such a bad weekend        Haven't even thought about valentines day.  Sounds lovely with the artwork.

Alisha - I use buying different sizes as an excuse when DH complains about all the clothes she has.  The way I am going she will have enough different sizes to last her until she is a teenager.    Hope you can get clomid from GP.

Debs - Great news about your bonus.

Cath - Enjoy your Wii Fit.  I know a few people that have them and have had mixed reviews.

Karin - That is a gorgeous picture - she is so sweet. 

Hello R4F, Lindsay, Strawbs, Pots and anyone else.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Finally heard from the hospital and am now officially on the waiting list.  Just hope that the appointment/date comes through quickly. 

*Sue*  Emma is not yet 2 and the oldest item I have for her is 7-8!!!    It was on sale and reduced to 75p... lovely embroidered denim skirt so I bought it!!! 

*Saskia* Only 6 days til OTD... wow!! You must be going mad.  Sending you lots of    Thewellies are/were tescos and I fell in love with them... they have fairies on and something about making a wish... so cute. And only 4 pounds... total bargain.

*Tinx* I hate being in limbo thinking AF is just around the corner. Really hope she doesn't arrive and that you get a special surprise.  sounds like you went through it this weekend... Hope your finger is okay.  What about a nice framed piccie of you and Willow?

*Ready* Yes I'm slightly ashamed to say we made it... it's very small.   In my defence I wanted to make it quickly to hold Emma's interest so speed and not height were of the essence!!! 

*Alisha* Yes we are rather chatty aren't we?!  I have solved the Dh problem he knows that anything at the far left of Emma's wardrobe is Current stuff... it then blends into summer and further along winter stuff again. So he always just picks the outfit to the furthest left.   

*debs* Great news about the bonus... hope you don't need it though.   

*Cath* We have decided to start the BMS marathon this month. Dh2b idea as he said maybe as they've had a good rummage in there they might have dislodged something and it might work. Bless him... liked his thinking though. Hope you've had fun on the Wii fit.

Hi to Lindsey, Marie, Strawbs, Pots, Amee and anyone else that I've missed

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi there
can i gate crash, saw the one monkey wrote on and everyone said to come here, and have seen tinx here too!!!i too plan to start to DR after my feb aF arrives!!! had a failed FET last year and like i see many say trying to be relaxed second attempt is easier said than done!!!!
i felt fine was DS was born but now everyone is now having their seconds that IF feeling has all come flooding back and the reality i am not like those people and IVF is our only option, im bored of the waiting now and want to get started without feeling like im getting all het up already. hope i can chat to u all

kerri xxxx


----------



## Stokey

well i'm going slowly bonkers here myself!  Thought I had cracked it friday with A?F turning up but she doesn't seem to have begun   i've never had this always a bit slow on day 1 then full flowing by day 2/3! I think she knows i'm waiting for her! I just have this feeling that i'm never going to get this clomid started!

hello Kerri and welcome 

Karin - love the pic and the wellies how cute! she looks so much older than her 21 months, she is so tall! gorgeous xx

Saskia - hang in there hun there is light at the end of the tunnel, i too have no enthusiasim for Valentines day i'll probably make him bacon butties in bed with a glass of champers! how romantic he he xxx

Tinx - what a weekend not good hun hope the finger is ok xx

debs - congrats on bonus lovely news xx kiss for willow

welome to Alisha - love your pic beautiful baby xx

cath - jealous i want the wii fit too, may have to beg for my b-day next month, hope your ok xx

well i'm shattered after another marathon at gym and now have the prospect of most likely more snow in morning - its getting boring now!

cheerio ladies
ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

morning all

well am going slowly bonkers,   3 days till test date, want too test early but scared to do so at the same time, have had af cramps on and off since 3 days post et, ended up with ohss, and now got a bloomin pile, now 15 days since had the trigger shot prior to ec and am trying to talk my self in to doing a test, hoovered yest and after bent down and got a pain low down in my abdomen, have very dry lips even tho drinking loads, boobs are sore more in the evening, and some times tingly  had a strange taste in mouth for a day then went away, also had a few wee dizzy spells,  god i sound like a broken record u all must have heard this before, guess i am looking for some reasurrance,  sorry for the me post.

am wishing every one love and happiness this lovely sunny morning
looks like a pic postcard with all the snow on the hills and fields

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Lindsay - hang on in there - take it from an early tester - DO NOT test early!!!! Your symptoms sound really positive so hopefully youll have some good news  

Saskia - lots of     for you too - not long now - any symptoms?

Ally - dont you just hate that!! Af has plagued me since I was 13 years old, always there however during the 2 years of tx - do you think she turned up on time - did she heck!! always the same - really hope she comes for you soon - may still be worth asking for provera?

Kerri - Hi, you are in good company here, look forward to chatting.

Karin - yah, fab news about the appointment - too right, I would definitly be going for a big BMS marathan this month - you never know!!!

Sue - how you doing hun, the only thing Im really addicted to is yoga/pilates and theres supposed to be a good package on the WII so looking forward to that - didnt get chance to do it last night so hopefully get on there tonight!

Tinx - so sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish - if af doesnt come are you gonna test soon?  As for valentines day - you are organised! I must say I tend to think Valentines as a load of old rubbish! sorry for all the romantics out there but I am not one of them! May get a card and dh will usually cook a meal or something but we dont tend to celebrate it!  You poor thing going through all that this weekend  

Debs - you are sounding really positive hun, hope this month will be your month too.

Strawbs - has the witch turned up yet?

R4F & Alisha - hi 

Back at work for me today and Im exhausted - been up half the night with dd but seemed ok this morning so she has gone to nursery.  I am so tired though  

xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

tiger thanks for the reply, i will try and not test early  i promise, i so know how it feels when u have been up half the nite with a sickly child and as my fav sayin goes u feel like a half shut knife, where i got that one from i dont know  .  U have a nice soak in a lovely relaxing bath and an early nite tonite as u so deserve it. Am tryin to keep my mind busy as am getting married  again in july and now only got  the kilts too sort out now, tho too be honest i have enjoyed every moment of it, first time i did it it was a big wedding and the same this time tho my mum cant understand why but my dp has never been married before and all his family are so looking forward to it, and i enjoyed mines soo much the first time, was really excited when we were at the venue and speaking with the owner of the hotel, hopefully we will get married in the grounds as they are stunning, my wee boy is so excited too and he will be a ring bearer and will be so cute ! also am tryin to sell my  house and living at dps at the mo but really no joy with buyers as was sold then fell thru last yr arggghh, god i dont know how i am not in the loony bin!

saskia how u doing, are u holding off testing early too?
kerri  hi and welcome
karin  good luck with thebms and dont get too knackered 
ally  hope its not long till ure af appears 
sue  hihow are u?
tinx  good for u re being organised for valentines day,  i will prob just get other half a card and hopefully he will get me a pressie  or else  if he knows whats good for him 
debs  keep up the pmt u are doing so well
strawbs  hope u are doing well too
sorry to any i have missed
love to all
lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lindsay - oh my gosh, sounds like you have a busy few months ahead of you! Your wedding sounds lovely - I wasnt that brave to have the big white wedding, believe it or not! I hate being the centre of attention and would have felt too conscious to have all that so dh and I ran off to Fiji and got married on a remote island with just us - it was perfect!  Bet your little boy will be sooooo cute!  Try and hang in there and hopefully you'll be having your wedding dress let out!!!!!


----------



## donn1

hi tiger

ur wedding in fiji must have been  amazing and bet u were stunning,!!!  i  meant too ask do u think its a bad thing too be having  night sweats in the 2nd week as wake up almost every night with  it not that bad that i have too change my bed or clothes clothes if u know what i mean, pool of sweat between my breasts, 

thanks 
lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hiya 

Yeah, the sweats could be a good sign, as it signals hormonal changes however it could also be down to the drugs - are you taking anything in your 2ww? I was on steriods and progesterone and I had that also.  Although its easier said than done, try to stay positive, the last few days are the worst - I know - but your symptoms sound really positive so Im sure you will get that positive result x


----------



## donn1

hi tiger

am on suprecur nasal spray 3 times a day and also crinone gel at bed time, would have had another half dose of hcg 3 days after et but the clinic sais no and gave be the above due to my ohss, which i have to say my tummy went down over last 2 days but this am is bloated again and uncomfortable, stretchy jeans even feel tight!

thanks for ur replies and hope ur tiredness is not too bad, its good to chat with someone that can help to relieve your fears, thanks once again tiger

lindsay


----------



## Stokey

Hi Lindsay 

They all sound like good signs to me and I remember feeling very hot at night,  I didn't sleep well right from the start of my pg. I wasn't as well behaved as you and tested 4 days early, but Cath is right wait as I had to do 2/3 tests a day for the following week to convince myself!   I love weddings!! I'm a wedding photograher so I get to go to loads   I love kilts and I always wanted a piper at our wedding, maybe when we renew our vows for our silver anniversary    (i'm not even scottish but love the pipes)! Can't wait to see some pics and your LO will love it xx

Cath - Your wedding sounds beautiful too, any pics you could put on ** what did you wear? Let me know what the wii fit is like as toying with the idea of geting one. Get well soon Ruby xx

Well still she hasn't progressed maybe this is my period this time??   going crazy but i'll sit it out, don't like taking pills anyway as i don't react well with them and seem to be allergic to everything, hey ho. Long cleaning session in order here maybe that will bring her on!
love to everyone
ally xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - wow, I would love to do wedding photography! dh took a course not so long back and Ruby has a real flair for taking photos.  I have got some on ** hun, they are under the album FIJI - havent got that many as for some bizarre reason, cannot find the pics from our old camera!! Initially as we were going away, I just wanted to wear a cocktail dress - something colourful however, after many unsuccessful shopping trips, I wandered past a bridal shop on my way to the car and my sis persuaded me to go in and try some on 'for a laugh' well, guess what - ended up buying a bridal dress - very simple - nice.  However if I were getting married over here I would have the biggest tutu style dress!!


----------



## saskia b

Hey ladies,

Quick post as sooooo tired. We have been on flood alert all night and I had trouble sleeping (we live opposite a river)....don't really need that right now!

Lindsay- Ditto with varying symptoms, then sometimes I have none...  I am not going to test early because I am certain its a bfn and at least I have a few more days of "maybe", good luck to us both   

Karin- Great news on the waiting list, hope you get appointment soon. Good luck for the bms too  

Cath- Your wedding in Fiji sounds fab, I had 2 weddings a month apart (english and indian) and to be honest after that I just thought why the hell didn't we just run away and do something private....but we let our families dictate too much....

Ally- Any possibility that was a late implantation bleed? Just a thought, but if not I hope she shows herself soon for you  

Sue- No easier at all! Did you manage to stay snow free so far?

Kerri- Helllooooooo! Welcome to a lovely bunch of ladies.....be warned though, they can chat!

Hi to everyone else, gotta go, not sure whether to go to playgroup or not, rain has stopped for now so hopefully the risk is over... 

Saskia xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

oh for gods sake am really going mental. went to asda and in shopping felt myself become really wet down their if u know what i mean, drove home really upset and too frightened to look, any way did and was some clear discharge, was so sure it was af !!!  i burst in to tears of relief!!  this is so unfair how ur body plays tricks on , af cramps still their too !!

sorry for the me post AGAIN!!

LINDSAY


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ah hunny    perfectly normal to feel this way - it is such a horrible experience, really know what you are going through but on the plus side - Ive heard lots of women have discharge when they are pg so again - its all positive so far.

Saskia - saw all the flood alerts on tv this morning - hope you will be ok where are you?


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Lindsay*       You poor thing.  You are doing really well not testing and it's so cruel that AF and pregnancy symptos are so similar.  Sending you lots of    I have heard that night sweats can be a very good sign. 

*Saskia* Oh no... last thing you need is being kept awake worrying about floods.    Sending you lots of   

*Tiger* Your wedding sounds wonderful I would happily do something like that as was marrie dbefore and had the whole big white wedding then. But dh2b really wants a "proper" wedding (although not necessarily church) and as he is an only chld and it's the only time his parents will do it too feel like I have to let him have his way a little. 

*Ally* How frustrating for you.  Have you not started the clomid then as AF never fully arrived?

Welcome *Kerri*, these are a very special bunch of ladies.  When are you expecting Af?

Well Dh2b away last night preparing to pounce on him tonight!!!  Feeling a lot more positive, so much so that have finally after last few weeksn got back on the diet wagon!!!  God knows how much I've put on with all the comfort chocs I've been eating. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

saskia, thanks for your words. Yeah, the asthma hasn't been fun and has actually been quite scary, but it's much better now.  Sorry you're not feeling too positive at the moment.  This is all such a rollercoaster.  I was ready to give up with us, but then it worked so things can surprise you.  Oh, and dh and I are the same with valentines day...it's too commercial for us so we don't do anything.

Karin, the snowman impresed me from the picture!  And that's great that you created one with Emma...have never even done that with Evan (I HATE snow and cold so don't even take Evan out...that can be dh's job).  

kerri, welcome.  Sorry about your fet last year but lets hope your upcomming tx gives you that bfp.

Cath, sorry you had a rough night with dd.  Hope she's feeling better.

chip, the discharge can be a good thing and a sign as are the af like cramps.  I get discharge now (sorry if tmi) and had bad AF cramps 4 days before we got our BFP. So don't give up. When do you test?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Lindsay -           Sorry you are having a hard time.  I had lots of  night sweats and AF cramps on 2WW when I got BFP.  All your symptoms sound promising.  Hope it is good news for you on Friday.  Have fun planning your wedding.

Saskia -          Hope everything is OK and you get no flooding.  We are in a flood area too but right on the edge so it would have to be pretty bad for us to be affected.

Ally - Hope everything sorts itself out - how frustrating.

Cath - It is horrible when you feel so tired.  Hope tonight is better and Ruby is soon back to herself.

Welcome Kerri.

Karin -   If it was only 75p that it just too much of a bargain to pass - even if she won't be wearing it for a while.  Emily gets loads of clothes from her cousin too so really have got loads.  Great news that you are on the waiting list.

R4F - Hope things are OK with you.  Do you have any more scans coming up?

Hello everyone else.

Well just a sprinkling of snow here last night but still enough to make it slushy and slippery for the walk to school.  Emily is really worried about slipping over and I have ended up carrying her most of the way.  She is getting a bit heavy for that and my arms really hurt now.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, tomorrow I have an obstetrician appointment and the "20" week scan is on the 23rd where we'll find out boy or girl. Sounds like a tricky walk to school.  Hope it's not too slippery for you.


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks for ur kind replies and reasurrance

ready hope ur sca n goes well tomorrow, do u want to find out the flavour of the baby, i did and everyone else sad i wanted to open my xmas present early, but thats just me

saskia  hope u get a better sleep tonite, the thought of flooding must be awful, i dont think i would sleep a wink either,  hope all is well

sapphire  same here on the slippery icey snow, no fun when u are trying to keep urself up right and the wee one too, mind u my son just charges on ahead and its me that walks very cautiously 

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## kerribluecat

hi everyone, thanku for the welcomes, been trying to sit and read through all notes etc on everybody!!!!
you all sound fab and i see have been through a hell of alot!!!!

Karin - my Af is due on 20th feb, usually im reg as clockwork but the af before FET last year was 10 days late ( a never) so trying hard to stay chilled but its hard not to think about it all the time!!!, lets hope it comes when it should, next fr week so i can get started!!!!

alittle about me i guess, well im 32! was married before ( but no children) and my DH was married before and has 3, one 16, 15 and nearly 12!!!, so when we found out i couldnt concieve due to my tubes it was a hell of a blow to me, even just seeing my hubby cuddle his kids was like a dagger through my heart!! but despite havin 3 and 44 this year, he has always been very supportive and we took the journey on together as he knew i desperatley wanted children and one of my own ( i was adopted, so havin a little me, something that part of me has been a dream). we now have our beautiful DS and are on the journey again for a sibling!!!, i loved being preg and knowing it can work has made me even more determind! unfortunaly finances have a big hold on this issue!!!!!, seems so unfair that we have to pay so much!!!!!, for something that is out of our control!

anyway hope i can carry on chatting as have been on some great links before on here and have made some great friends too!!!

chip - hope u can hold out and that everything is wonderful for u!!!  , not long to go!!!!!!!

hi to everyone, will get to remember names i promise!! xxx


----------



## KW33

*Kerri* Isn't that just typical?!!?!? Bl***y AF!!!  The one time you want her to arrive...  Hope she turns up like clockwork this time so you can get started ASAP.   

*Ready* Did you find out with Evan? ?You'll get to hear littles hear tomorrow which I always loved.

*Sue* You must have aching arms now!!!  We don't have family to pass stuff on to us (dh2b an only child of only children so there is only him and his parents and I have one brother who will never have children - doesn't want to) so I do go crazy buying stuff. 

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Gosh, you lot cant half chat    


Cath - I saw your ** pics of your wedding, you look gorgeous, i had a merangue style dress with a huge organza skirt    

Chip - Symptoms sound good, where are you getting married?  I bought my DH a kilt, sporran and the Ghillie brogues a few weeks ago, he looks very handsome in them, i love men in kilts   

R4F - Cant beleive you are almost half way, are you feeling any better?

Karin - We were eating takeaways all last week, i went to weigh myself yesterday and the battery in the scales had ran down, so dont know how much ive put on.

Saskia - How exciting to have 2 weddings.

Ally - Your house must be sparkling by now  

Tinx - How are you feeling today?    

Alisha - Hi, hope you get your BFP soon and wont need TX    

Kerry - Hope the old whitch gets a move on   



DD is asleep so just been on here and icing a couple of cakes, my favourite, Lemon Coconut with lemon buttercream yum, wil get to try it tonight   


x Debs x


----------



## donn1

hi debs

we are getting married at the cartland bridge hotel near lanark, hope to marry in the grounds, then meal in the conservatory then evening reception in the landermer suit  all of which  are stunning, heres hoping  that we at least get a decent summer, bet ur man looks great in his kilt.

lndsay


----------



## ready4Family

chip and Karin, yep....we found out with Evan and will be finding out if this one is a boy or girl.  Dh and my dad thinks a girl, but my MIL and me thinks a boy as dh's family seems to only make boys...so we shall see.  Don't care either way. 

chip, hope you're doing ok in the 2ww.  I know it's so hard.  

kerri, how wonderful that you and your second dh had a child and will be trying again soon for a second one.  I'm with you...it's so unfair how much tx costs, and I never understood why it's not covered more since it is a medical thing.  (Here in Canada we don't even get free runs). Will be sending postiive vibes your way when you're ready.  

debs, feeling lots better now thanks.  Last week this time I was not so good so am glad the week is over.  Yummmm....the lemon cake sounds so good. Does Hannah ever "help you"?


----------



## KW33

*Ready* How exciting... will you be telling? Maybe we should start sweepstakes for you and our other pregnant ladies? For the record I think your bump is pink variety!!! 

*Lindsay* Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned... look forward to seeing the pictures!! 

*Debs* You said the magic words... buttercream... ooh my mouth is watering just thinking about it. Not helping the diet!!!!  

Feeling quite upbeat today... just want the snow to clear so I can start walking again and shift some of these comfort pounds.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hi ya!!

Hi kerry!! I meant to suggest you coming on this board but totally forgot, so glad that you have found us!!

Cath, Fiji eh, very romantic, how beautiful. Hope you find the rest of your pics!! I had a big white fairytale wedding and loved every second of it! We had a huge 10 yr anniversary joint Willow`s 1st bday bash and celebrated that big style too, any excuse for a whopper party! Would love to do it all again tho, maybe on 25th anniv?! A silver dress maybe!!??

Lindsay, oh sweetie, know what you went through with the whole knickers game, have been there before now, hope that all these signs turn into a well deserved and so longed for bfp, with you every step of the way hon xx Yr wedding sounds gorgeous!! Lucky you xx

Debs, well, no af and not been able to concentrate all day! Been feeling cramps and odd tummy pains for days and trying DESPERATELY to not read into it but have drawn up a mental list of baby names, so not doing too well!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! How were the cakes, yummy no doubt!!

Ready, best wishes for your scans. I couldn't wait to see what flavour Willow was. I SOOOO wanted a girl, but had convinced myself that "Bean" was a boy. When they said girl I cried and was in shock for 24 hrs as I then wanted a boy!! But then, "Bean" became "Twinkle" and we shopped for pink and all tears were wiped away!! I was having the girl I had always dreamt of!! I would always find out which flavour, makes organising so much easier and far more fun. Not good if they get it wrong mind you and it has happened!! At that stage, we went to some nct nearly new sales, dd wasn't even born yet and DH had bought clothes for when she was 3!! Still to be worn! we love a good bargain!!

Karin, comfort eating makes comfort padding for little ones to snuggle up on at night, so no guilt needed I say!! 

Saskia, how you bearing up babe, any flooding, how scary. Hope that you are all OK. If you can, put any essential docs upstairs, passports etc. I always keep photo albums safe too, very important and irreplaceable treasures. Hope that you don't need to take these precautions tho xx

Poo to you lot not wanting to celebrate valentines!!! I know it is commercial tosh, but i love any opportunity to spoil myself and others. I have made all our cards and so shops are not making a profit from me!! I always put love notes in DH pack lunch but as its on a Sat cant do that, although I often do it anyways, its not just for 14/2 I once cleaned his car for him and hid love notes all over it but its sooo filthy at the mo  that I ain't gonna attempt that again! Have even made bread rolls in heart shapes to go with a romantic meal I cooked, but been there and done that. I need new inspiration but clearly have come to the wrong place!!! I just wanted to take the opportunity this year to tell him he is a great hubby and daddy. watch this space!!

Hope that everyone else is OK.

No AF yet and am SO tempted to test on Fri so if by some magic its a bfp, I want to wrap the test as a valentine gift for Sat!! Its crazy as AF would only be 4 days late and my cycle, although better than before, is never spot on, so it would be silly to test under normal circumstances, but wow, what a celebration we could have! Oh god, this agony is killing me. 

Hope that you all have a good night and that tomorrow is a happy and healthy day for everyone, I'm sick of all the colds going round at the mo!!

Lol and best wishes, Tinx xx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, you've always been so good with your walks.  You won't get me anywhere near the outside (aside from going to the car) when it's so cold out.  Yep...we'll tell what flavour it is. Only the name we're going to keep a secret until the birth.  Dh thinks its a girl since I've had nausea this time (and had none with Evan) plus high hcg levels.  We'll see though.  I'll take either.

Tinx, I'm with you in it helps organizing things if you know.  I was the opposite and wanted a girl first time around..just didn't know how I was goign to relate to trucks and cars.  But Evan was born and I fell inlove (well,fell inlove way before he was born).  He's such a sweet warm affectionate boy, it totally doesn't matter....and am learning about boy toys.  Oooh...wouldn't that be a fantastic valentine's pressie for dh?  Will pray AF is staying away for a good reason!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies 

R4F - I wanted to find out with dd but dh didnt want to, didnt need to anyway as my instinct told me from day one I was having a girl just had a gut feeling so wasnt too suprised by the outcome!! 

Karin - if we are going for a sweepstake on Ready (hope you dont mind) Im going to be contraversial and say  

Tinx - ooh lucky you, the fairytale sounds amazing and very you if you dont mind me saying!!  Are you getting many symptoms? what a wonderful valentines prezzie for you all - sending you lots of  

Lindsay - how you holding up hun?

Debs - thanks hun, i would love the big organza type tutu dress but alas couldnt fit it in my case, we were so restricted as we had to get a seaplane out to our island - unbelievably they even had to weigh us!!! You really are far too organised to be icing cakes - wanna come to my house??

Kerri - always lovely to make new friends, thanks for sharing your background with us.

Sue - I know that feeling all too well lately, Ruby used to be really good, walked everywhere but lately wants to be carried all the time, at 5ft 2 and barely over 7stone carrying 3 stone in weight is really hard going on my back!!

Just waiting for dh to get the WII Fit up and running and hula hoop city here I come...............


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  Not long until scan - hope it all goes well.  I found out at 30 weeks that we were having a girl - i didn't regret finding out early at all.  You still get the anticipation of finding out whether you find out during pg or at birth.  Can't wait to hear - so excited for you.      

Tinx - Hope AF stays away for the best reason.       You sound like such a romantic - which is lovely.  I am not good at those sort of things - did buy DH valentine card today though.  

Karin - Hope the snow clears so you can get walking again.  Doesn't seem much left here now which is good hope it keeps away.

Debs - Your cakes sound delicious - really made my mouth water.  Hope you enjoy it.

Kerri - You sound just like me - desperate to get on but delayed by having to find so much money.  It is such a worry having to put ourselves in so much debt.  Hope AF arrives on time and you can get started soon.  Good luck      

Cath - Have fun with the Wii fit.  Interested to know what you think of it.

 to all.

Doctors rang this afternoon wanting to book Emily in for her pre-school booster injections.  I know it is best for her but I feel awful taking her for injections - it has been a while now and I think she will understand more now.  Also feel bad because I have booked her in for next Friday which is the day before her birthday - so really hoping she doesn't have a reaction to them (she hasn't before so hoping all OK).  Don't want her to be ill for the birthday - we have already spent 2 out of 3 of her birthdays at the doctors with infections. 

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hello everyone,

Well I'm still dry although the house is looking a little sparse as everything is upstairs!!!! Hopefully as the rain has stopped things will be ok, thanks for all your wishes.

Lindsay- I NEARLY FELL OFF MY CHAIR WHEN I READ YOUR POST! Exactly the same thing happened to me today, came home from Priya's playgroup and felt a bit wet as if AF was here (sorry TMI) and had one of those oh god knicker check moments, big sigh of relief as nothing but seem to have EWCM What does that mean? Obviously I am behind you anyway as had IUI and had it a few days later...The crazies are really full on now....

Tinx- Sorry to be anti-valentines but dh has never been into it, and think thats turned me too....that would be such a fab pressie though! Got everything crossed for you! 

Debs- 2 weddings sounds exciting but was actually quite stressful, sick of it all by the time it happened    Oh I feel almost inspired to go and make a lemon drizzle cake now, but think I might do it in the morning....mmmmm

Ready- I can't wait to hear whether you're having a boy or girl, I think its a boy....but like you say...WHO CARES!!! ITS A BABY!!! So exciting.....but I am from the other camp that likes a surprise....I was convinced I was having a boy with Priya, and sort of wanted one (or so I thought) but when she arrived I was so excited to have a little girl...all that pink!

Karin- I think you are very deserving of a bit of comfort eating....well done for being pro-active and positive though, I have agreed with myself that if its a bfn I am going to pig out at the weekend and then go for broke on a diet...  oh so much to look fwd to!!  

Kerri- Hope AF arrives ASAP! I know what you mean about spending lots of money on tx, its so not fair, yet I'm not sure I believe it should be on the NHS either....there's only so much money in the pot, and so many cancer tx etc that aren't even funded...and yet there seems to be money for IV drug users etc......alcoholics.....oh I just don't know the answer....

Cath- I'm in East London, right on border with Essex, there are floods around me and my road has flooded before, years ago when I didn't live here! Fingers crossed, so far someone is looking after us....dh and I were putting everything upstairs last night and then toyed with the idea of bringing some stuff down (all the stuff we would like to get replaced..... ) Enjoy the hula hooping, very funny!

Sue- Hard enough walking in the slippery stuff on your own let alone carrying DD! Hope you're ok with the floods too, loads of warnings everywhere....I am dreading taking P for injections now she's "aware"...so heartbreaking, good luck!

Oh god while I have been typing this I have been having really bad reflux and heartburn, last time I had this I was pg.... 

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok...Ally, Pots, Strawbs, Alisha, Marielou, 

OK back to my mad world........

Saskia xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

gosh this is a BUSY BUSY  thread so forgive me if I get lost!!

saskia and lindsay      increase in discharge can be a good sign so keep positive

Tiger..... wii fit is great fun, however the hula makes muscles ache you didn't know you had, the step is too easy!!  I got it for my bday and love it, not quite getting on as much as I had hoped


Tinx again sorry another non valentines here, we went out once only to grab a quick pizza forgetting it was valentines and got shoved downstairs on a set menu we didn't want and got serenaded by a rubbish gutiar player so no ideas here!

Ready I think boy too, how exciting, your pg seems to be flying by, although prob doesn't for you

Karin enjoy the bms

hi to kerri, pots, alisha, debs, sue, ally, marie and anyone I may have missed

no af           had loads of cm today again but has been happening loads and no ov or af as far as I know.  Have stocked up on pre-seed ready to restart the bms marathon as haven't doen it for nearly 2wks!!  Nearly bought a clearblue fertility monitor but not to be used with pcos and for cycles under 42 days and they are very £££££££

better go as need to get back on the horse so to speak, oh joy

xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

saskia  glad am not the only one with this horried feeling, had it again when i was shopping tonite, again no af, it all sounds very exciting for u and have high hopes for u, one thing i dont have is the heart burn or indigestion, its soo hard not testing early, might do so in am and sorry cath but this is drivin me nuts, will still be ok if neg as know it the result can change by friday am, but feel i need to be in some sort of control, as the whole uncertainty is too much for me and shuld be day 15 after hcg jab pre egg collection

thanks all for ur replies and kind thoughts, will let u know how i get on tomorrow

lindsay


----------



## saskia b

Lindsay! Naughty naughty!           

But good luck hope you get the BFP!


----------



## KW33

*Lindsay*    But I know how hard it must be.  Sending you lots of  and 

*Strawbs* I nearly bought a CBFM too, they are v expensive. But even with the OPKs it says don't use with PCOS.  I've stopped using them at the moment(although I'd swear using them helped when TTC Emma) but really want to start again.

*Saskia*  So hard that we react to everything our body throws at us.  HB and reflux sound positive though... not nice but good signs.   

*Sue* Jabs are awful... I have to really hold back the tears when Emma has hers.  Is there no way to move them, be such a shame to have another birthday affteced by her being poorly. 

*Tinx* I love the idea of 25th anniversary with silver dress. Fab!!! Really hope you have a wonderful Valentines surprise to share.    I'm cooking a meal for Dh2b and Emma and I are making heart shape cookies for Daddy... Should be very sweet. Not big on presents though, sorry.

*Cath* If Ready Doesn't mind then I'll do a sweepstake... we could do weight and date after we know what flavour too.  Have fun hula hooping.

*Ready* I always just knew with Emma that she was a girl and used to have nightmares about finding out she was a boy and going into shock.   It's true what is said about getting it wrong though. My friends sister had her scan as was told it was definitley a girl (they had a little girl already) so bought loads of pink stuff, did a pink nusery and out popped Edward!!!   

Does anyone here get really sore, swollen boobs when ovulating? I seem to get this around day 12-16 and am hoping that it is an indicator of ovulation although I've only had this for the last few months never before.  


Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

hey girls!

Still no A/F full flow yet and convinced myself today it was an implantation bleed so I did HPT (again) and of course BFN   this is torture as I so just want to get on with it now!

Saskia/Lindsay - these all sound like such positive signs    I hope we get 2 BFP's on this thread by the end of this week, I think its due xx    for you both xx

strawbs - its so annoying init hun I hope she comes for you too soon! how does CBFM work? I have really irregular periods so don't think it would work, would it?

ready - i'm going to guess blue too! have u thought of names or will u name him/her when they are born? so exciting hun xx take care hope the pills are doing the trick x

Tinx - I so hope you get to wrap that pee stick for your DH that would be magic    Friday 13th is going to be a lucky day I hope  

Hello Cath, Sue, Karin, Debs, Pots, Kerri and anyone else reading hope your ok.

I'm spending Thursday with my friend who is 37 weeks with her 1st baby (Max Ethan) and I have bought her so much stuff, I have so enjoyed spending money on this LO and can't wait to meet him.  I know I am going to be soooo broody though when I get home. I wonder if my full flow will turn up on Friday 13th??  

ally xx


----------



## alley73

Hello all,  hope i can join you all?  i know the wonderful Cath (tiger) from another thread of "moving on"but but im just not ready to ""move on"
so here it is a bit about me...........got married on 27th december 1999, and my pill went in the bin.... 2001 june went on hols and had appt with dr when i had returned from hols( to see why i was not pg) well surprise BFP ( SHOCKED , GOBSMACKED, AND OVER THE MOON)  dd was born march 2002, and i so wanted a girl ( didnt really mind what i got , either way it would be a blessing) . so all the way through my pregnancy i was so sure i was having a boy ( dh is the last of 8 kids , of which 6 are boys, and his two sisters are the mummys of boys so i thought it was going to be a boy ) how wrong was i......i mean i went to hosp with blue babygros , and blue baby blankets.... well blue everything lets just say......DD was born ... shocked to say least... i had had a girl .....even asked midwife    to check  just to make sure     dh was mortified......  
abfp
so lets skip a few years......2005 did a pg test on xmas day ,yeah a bfp well it wasnt to last...       I had an ectopic pg on the 12th jan , well i ruptured on the table in the hosp. the con who came to visit me told me how lucky i was .... in all her years she had never seen someone live through a ruptured ectopic as bad as mine... so yes im lucky to be here... but it wont take away the empty feeling that i want another  baby......My dd is 7 on the 23th of march ( im i the oldest mum here, wanting a miracle)  ooh for all you mums of little kids ,nothing will prepare you for the biggie" when  will i be a big sister ? (or brother)  As from seeing of the posts,  i think its fair to say its something we all want , well after a failed ivf ( 3 eggs , none fertilized) and awaiting private icsi ( which we cant really afford)  im in limbo  im thinking of going back to gp for more clomid do you think he will give it to me? the last time i had it iwas  on 150mg ( HIGH DOSE) I was only on it for one month before  i was called for TX  ( just want to  do somehing while im waiting......)
  

sorry i might not be able to post as often as i would like ( dh takes laptop to work)  but i am thinking of you all  xxxxxxxooooooo


alleyxoxo


----------



## KW33

Hi Alley and Welcome 

Sounds like you have had a tough time.  Lovely bit about blue blankets and then having your gorgeous daughter.  Definitley worth asking about the clomid... I would. I know what you mean about feeling like you are doing something. When are you hoping to go for ICSI? You high lighted on of my worst fears that as Emma gets older she will ask me for a baby brother or sister, I would give my girl anything in thw world but that is beyond my control.  You're not the oldest mum on here as I will be 37 this year. 

*Ally* How frustrating for you, all you want to do is get started. Sorry about the BFN. 

Off to see my best friend and her 3 children, (yes my BF is super fertile, tried for 5 months in total and has 3 nicely planned children! ) my godchildren who I adore and so does Emma so we should have a lot of fun.  Just please let me be able to get off the driveway!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## donn1

morning all

tested this am and got a BFP!!! cant qite believe it, still got cramps so will keep testing the next 2 mornings, woke up with a lot of wetness down their and thought it was all over, but was a clear discharge, cant explain how i feel apart from am so lucky and happy and i do believe fate plays a large part in it.  

love to all

lindsay


----------



## Stokey

YAY LINDSAY THATS FANTASTIC                             CONGRATS HUN

I thought it sounded all good

Take it easy hun and enjoy it

lots of love

ally xxxxxx 

P.s welcome Alley and what an unbelievable story I so hope you get that sibling for your LO, look forward to chatting xxx


----------



## KW33

*Lindsay* Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Congratulations hunny, I thought everything sounded great when you mentioned the nigth sweats!!! So happy for you. Take it easy and don't disappear. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lindsay - OMG                        

Saskia - if the bleeding was an implantation bleed then your HCG wouldnt be high enough to detect a PG i think, it was only at the weekend so maybe give it a few more days and try again    

Ally - Hello and Welcome, i got Clomid from my GP, hope they can give you some.

Karin - Enjoy your day.

Cath - Cant beleived they weiged you before they let you on the plane.

Tinx - You and your DH are so romantic,  DH and i will be married 12 years in September and we dont do those things, think i'll copy your idea of doing a best daddy valentine from DD, Thanks.

R4F - I think a girl too   

Saskia - Hope the heartburn is a good sign                


Need to get ready for playhgoup, DD is currently chatting away on her Fifi mobile phone but when you put a real phone to her ear she wont say anything   


x Debs x


----------



## Yellowheart

Chip -   congratulations!!
Cath - Have you decided what to do? 
Ready - All the best for your scan, can't wait to hear your news! 
Karin - Sounds like a good plan.  Definitely seems that IVF has a better chance if they can untangle and separate everything 

Saskia, Tinx, Strawbs, Alisha, Debs, Sue, Ally and Alley  

All is good here 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quick one from me Im sooooo busy at work

Lindsay - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so pleased for you!!

Saskia - looks like you could me next!!!

Alley - lovely to see you babe!

Karin - yup Im one of those, my boobs are incredibly sore, swollen and veiny right now and I ovulated this weekend!

Pots - hi babe

Ally - ahh hunny   

Strawbs - did the WII fit and my BMI was fine etc. etc. but my WII fit age was 45!!!!!!

Sue - hi lovely

Promise to catch up laterxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Sorry if TMI  I get wierd tingly nipple too? I've never had this befoire that last few months. strange. 

*Pots* How are you feeling? Any sickness?

*Debs* I've got one of those too... chat for england on her cinderella mobile... but give her a real phone and.... silence!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## donn1

THANKS LADIES

u are all very kind, and this goes to show that their is life in the old dogs yet at the grand old ages of 40 and 46 !! 

thought i was not meant too test this am as when i peed in the cup i put it down on the floor and the bloody thing tipped over and went all over the bath mat, couldnt believe it ! but managed to squeze out some more. 

I dont know if any of you  beleive in these fortune tellers etc but i emailed brooke  whose e mail i found on this fab site and asked her 2 questions,   u will see that from my profile my ex husband died suddenly in hospital last april aged only 41 yrs and lost his battle with alcohol, he was a very kind caring and gentle man but the alcohol won in the end.  I asked her did he know i was their at the end and will i get pregnant soon, well her reply was

"  He gave a very resounding yes to knowing u were their and he has an abundance of love for you, the cards show that u are pregnant NOW or very soon by april, she also said that  he went shockingly suddenly and went very quickly in to the light,  ( which he did and  i was so shattered by it all even tho i am a nurse) and is happy on the other side, also she said that he knew about my up coming pregnancy!! and she said that my i will be having a boy,"

well when i read this i broke my heart and it was weird but it gave me hope that he knew i would be pregnant, am not saying that all these fortune tellers are good as have had some duff ones in the past, but guess it was what i needed to help me along especially knowing that he was ok, and i do believe in the after life so it gave me great courage and hope 

love and luck to us all

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lindsay - I completely believe in fate - I also had a reading from Brooke and Cherri and saw a medium (who Ive seen many times before) they all said natural pregnancy - baby boy - September/October 2004 - am clinging onto this hope!

Karin - yeah I get that too - only been having it since taking the agnus castus though that is why Im convinced each month I am pg because of the sore boobs   something weird is going on with me this month - I tested positive for ovulation last Wed/Thurs but have been testing positive right up until today - how is this possible?  surely I cant ovulate for a week?


----------



## donn1

hi cath

heres hoping that this will be ur  BFP month too!!      some fairy dust to wish u all the luck in the world this month  

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just read my post back - sorry meant to say 2009!!!!

Thanks hunny - was also really sad to learn of your late husband


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - DO a PG test, OPK's and HPT's although both detect different hormrones they can both bick up HCG, ive heard of people using OPK's instead of HPT's when PG and getting BFP's               

Chip - How do you contact Brooke?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - you're kiddding - I didnt know that?? I should have been ovulating this weekend - well Friday to be precise so maybe the hormone was showing I was due to release the egg last Wednesday but would I still be ovulating now?  Im confused


----------



## Shoe Queen

Was also going to say - before I posted in haste - if Id ovulated last Friday - surely waaaaayyyy too soon to show up on a pg test! only 5 days ago!


----------



## ready4Family

chip, whoohoo.  Congrats on your BFP!  Had a feeling about you as I had similar signs.  Great news!  Enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Tinx

Just spend 30 mins typing up a whopper post but lost it! Not chirpy anymore!

Lindsay, well done honey, so so so so so happy for you!!  thought you sounded pg!! WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Lost the will to sit here now so will post later! So sorry! Bloomin computers!! I seem to do that loads lately! xx Tinx xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Have a look at - http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Tinx -


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - thanks babe - will have a look now.

Tinx -   hate it when that happens ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!  Chat later


----------



## kerribluecat

hi there ladies!!! i have just spent most of my sons sleeping time just reading all the posts!!!!

chip - Congratulations  , fantastic news , it always makes u feel so positive knowing its all worth it when others get preggy too, be good to yourself and let the baby grow nice and warm. totally on you re fate and holding onto something!!! I lost my dad a few years ago and it hasnt got easier especially as he never got to b around to be the grandad he always dreamt of for his daughter, but i started treatment on the anniverasy day we lost him and got a BFP!!!! so i know they r always looking down on on us!!!!!, this time round EC should fall aorund his birthday so lets hope hes with me all again!!!  

tinx - bummer about email, ive done that before!!!, its so so damm annoying!!!!!!!!

actually been out this morn, went to a friends, only to have her moan about being preggy (2nd), i felt like telling her to shut up and enjoy it!!!, then she told me about their new 7 seater car and how they have joked to the grandparents they r gonna fill it with even more kids!!!!, oh how i laughed...not!!!!!!!!!!, ( sorry musnt b bitter i know!!!) 

Ds is having his nap so only chance i get to sit and type lol!!!, even made DH a shep pie too!!!!!, not the most wonderful cooking wife, cleaning is my forte, cooking is not!!!!!, though have had some great muffin recipes from others on FF, yum yum, they were delicious and i do a mean carrot cake too, only took 32 years to bake a cake ( u know what i mean lol)

tiger - i could never get my head round the ovulating either...our bodies r a conastant mindfield, hope u work it out xxx

debs, karin, cath, pots, sue...im getting there with all the names!!!! xxxxx

kerri xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Ooo you ladies are very chatty today.

Lindsay -           Thought it sounded good.  Do you get a bloodtest on Friday?

Saskia - I had heartburn when I was preg - first symptom for me.  Hope it is good news for you.          

Cath - I have heard of OPK showing positive for preg too.  Don't know how early it would show though.  Keep my fingers crossed for you.      

Karin - I sometimes get those symptoms when ovulating too.  Hope you have fun with your best friend.  

Pots - Glad everything is good with you.

Debs - Funny about the phone.  Emily is getting better at it now - although she does have a habit of just nodding when someone asks her something - don't know how she expects them to see that.  

Ally - Sorry it was still BFN      Hope you are able to get started soon.       

Welcome Alley - Hope you can get clomid.  Sounds like you have been through a lot     Look forward to chatting.

Tinx - Hope to hear from you later - how frustrating.

Kerri - it is horrible when you have to listen about other complaining.  Tough not to be bitter      Well done on the cooking.

R4F - I think it will be a girl.

Hello everyone else.  

Getting pains today so think I might be ovulating - try and give it one last good try before tx.  It is actually sunny here today and looks like risk of flooding not too bad - although the Riverside Park is very flooded.  Hooray - not slippery this morning and DD walked all the way to school - don't think my arms could have taken it again.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Now girls - I said I wouldnt get excited about pg this month and I would try to be more 'relaxed' however you've all got me thinking now!!!

As for fate, the medium I saw in November - remember the one that told me I would be pg within 3 months - she said one of the boys I lost last year wasnt ready to leave me and will come back to me - well it would have been my due date around the 21st Feb 2009 - so if there's a big FATE thing going on here - that would be wonderful to find out he was coming back!!!

Wishful thinking


----------



## strawbs

quickie as at work

Lindsay congrats on your bfp!! How exciting

Cath.................. OPK can be used as hpt!!  with my 1st pg, I had done a hpt which was bfn so presumed pains etc must be ov so a week later started with opks which were positive for 5days, then looked at poas website (debs gave you link)which said about them testing for pg too and did a hpt which was a BFP!!  So      

go and get one!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - When you say it has been positive for a week do you literally mean the line is darker than or the same as the reference line?  Or is it just there but lighter?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Strawbs - thanks for your positive story - just looked at the link.

Pots - hey hun, how are you.  Well, the test was quite faint last Wed but still there to see, was dark(er) same as reference line from Saturday right up to today?

Am I giving myself false hope.........again............ Who am I kidding, you do realise that since you welcomed me back to this board after xmas, did you know what you were letting yourself in for?  an obssessive 2ww every month


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - I have never heard of this?!  It would mean that your LH is surging consistently for a week and i don't think that can happen?  Also, one of my friend's had a BFP 3 days after a +OPK.  I'm good thanks  i was sick yesterday!  it is exhausting feeling so ill and caring for HB but i'm not complaining


----------



## Shoe Queen

Well - Im not gonna test!! Ill just carry on as normal and see if af arrives on time!

Sorry to hear you are ill, horrid when we feel so rough however, fab that your symptoms are strong!!!!


----------



## Yellowheart

I've had a quick look on google and it seems it could be to do with the time of day to test (LH is strongest with FMU and an OPK is most accurate mid afternoon?) or it could be an LH imbalance or it could be HCG?  Really hope it's the last    When is AF due? 

Yes i am very happy with it and hope it continues and that it means all is well


----------



## Stokey

gosh its getting so exciting on this thread!

Cath do a test! your killing me here I so hope hunny its a + on a HPT       

Still glowing from Lindsay's FAb news   

hi Pots hope you are doing ok hun? whens your EDD?

well I think A/F is on her way back but not full flow yet so what do I do?  When I "normally" start the first day is like this then it gets going the next?  I just don't want to miss my chance! talk about stressful!

well off for coffee and cake at Mum's (actually fresh baked scones I made with strawberry jam and clotted cream) I won't feel to guilty as i'll burn it off at Gym and Badminton tonight!   

bye for now

ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - We wouldnt have you any other way, we already know you are obsessive


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath -                       Don't worry about being obssesive - we are here to listen      

Pots - Glad the symptoms are all good. 

Ally - Hope it is finally AF for you.  Scones sound lovely.

Sue x


----------



## donn1

h to al

debs i found the link for brooke on this site under spiritualists etc their is a link for it

cath  omg wouldnt it be wonderful if u were preggers!! my gosh didnt think my wee dance would work that quick 

stokey hope af is on its way


pots and saphire hope all is well with both of u

love to all
lindsay


----------



## Tinx

You lot have just cheered me right up!!!

What a lot of nutters! I clearly have come to the right place!!!

Willow is all poorly with a cold so I have cancelled all my plans but then had to add a trip to the dentist in as I chipped my tooth ( front one of all places ) so, need that sorting! Was wondering when I would do a spot of valentines shopping, so did a quick nip into town. Not sure why I bothered as am grumpy with dh, as he wont come home early to be with dd as I am in "the chair". Anyways! I did shop, ( also got a couple of wee stix just incase!!, yep I am bonkers and obbsessed too!) then on way home a berserk roadhog, far too fast and far too much on my side of the road hit my wing mirror. It completely shattered, the whole unit broke, Willow pipes up "bang" and I burst into tears. Meanwhile, said roadhog naffed off as fast as his wheels could take him. ( I am assuming it was a he!!) SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not having a good few days! My god I need some good news. Lindsay lovely, your news still has me all a shiver so thanks for brightening up my world!!

Cath, come on chicken, hope its all good news!!

Pots, sorry its such hard work, but the best at the same time! Keep on growing that precious one!!

Saskia, still cant believe you didnt like Mama Mia!!! Mind you, my best friend hated it too so you are not alone!! Heartburn is a great sign! Oh the suspense!!! Hope your ok sweetness.

Ally, how are you sweets, any news?? MMMM home made scones, my fave! Hope they were as good as you made them sound!!

Sue, how are your arms now that they have been dd free!! Are you resembling a chimp!! Hope that you are well sugar xx

Debs, how are you lovey, how is your wonderful poochlet?? I often think of you both xx

Hard to keep track of everyone as this is moving at the rate of knots!!! Hope that is the correct spelling, not being a nautical lass I just wouldnt know if I have refered to boats or shoe laces there!! You all know what I mean!! God I need chocolate!! 

My god, I wanna contact Brooke now! What has been started!!!

Hope everyone else having a better day/week than me!!! Gotta laugh though eh!! Gonna go tell dh about the impending few hundred squid car bill! Yeah!!!

Lots of hugs and congrats and warm fuzziness, but in a good way!!!

Kisses, Tinx xx


----------



## kerribluecat

tinx - oh no hun, not a good day hey, what a git driving on!!!! arrggghhhh!!!
hope u have a better rest of week and relaxing weekend!!!

ive just eaten the most fattening, fresh cream cake my neighbours just made, was supposed to be pofiteroles but turned out so big shes called them eclairs lol!!!, oh my god i cant eat for a week now!!!!!!!

right i promised my DH i wouldnt spend the evening once again glued to the laptop!!!, even though he is most nights to his writing student reports..oh how i dont miss teaching and prefer being at home being mummy!!!! hehehe!!!

all have a good eveing!!!!

fingers crossed for those waiting the   results xxxxx

kerri x


----------



## strawbs

Tinx     on your hectic day, hope willow and your tooth are soon better!!

Just a quick one from me......................................sorry tmi, can pre-seed give you fertile cm in the afternoon the next day (not sure if any of you use it?), had loads today and as still no af could be ov     

Off to do my wii fit for 20mins, cath..... not sure how fit the fit part will actually make you, certainly doen't feel like it is doing much does it?

on the job success last night so off the hook tonight, yippee!!  Anyone else find it SO BORING!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx -     Sorry you had such an awful day    , my wee doggie is getting her staples out tomorrow, so she should be fine, thanks for thinking of us   

Cath - I found Brookes details from the Spiritualist forum, thanks.

Strawbs - It took me a few minutes to realise what "on the job sucess" was     

Lindsay - I found it, thanks, has it sunk in yet that you are PG?   

R4F - Was it today you had your scan?

Karin - How are you sweetie?

Ally - I had some of my lemon coconut cake earlier, yum.


Hope you all are well, got the vets with Willow tomorrow to get her staples removed    dont think i'll be able to watch, im so glad she is better and DD's eye seems to have healed too.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Awww... what a lovely day we've had. I'm so lucky to have such a great friend... listening to me go on and on about everything. And then I get wonderful hugs and kisses from my 3 amazing godchildren. It's such a joy to watch my little girl with them... brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.  

*Lindsay* How are you doing hun? Still up there on . do you have to have a blood test on Friday?

*Debs* Great news about Willows stitches coming out.  And glad H's eye is better so sad when it gets all stuck.

*Strawbs* It's hard to find it "exciting" all the time isn't it?  Don't know about the pre seed question though sorry.

*Kerri * The profiteroles turned eclairs sound fab!!! 

*Tinx* How awful!!!  Poor you, poor Willow and poor car!!!    I hate days like that.

*Cath* OPKs can be used as HPT and you've had lines for over a week!!!!    When is AF due... don't think I can stand it?!!?!?!?!?!!?  Really hoping for you.   

*Ally* Lets hope that tomorrow is proper AF.  

*Sue* Glad your arms got a break today. 

Hello and  for everyone else.

I've had lots of EWCM and ov pains today but Dh2b is away... typical!!  Never mind will dtd tomorrow and night and did last night too. Would be fab if it worked... even though I now know it's highly unlikely I can't help but hope.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

karin  the gcrm only do a blood test if the urine test is borderline apparently, so i have been told, but what is borderline in a urine test?? or am i being daft,  still having loads of cramps low down and going in to back and defo never had this the last time with son, so dont know whats going on, hopefully just stretching and hormones etc, it hits me every wee while that i am pregnant but at the same time surreal if thats  makes any sense?

love to all and thanks for all the help and words of wisdom u ladies have given me over the weeks couldnt have done it with out u all
once again a huge thanks

lindsay


----------



## saskia b

OMG! So much to catch up on.....

Lindsay- YAY! Congrats Hunny thats so fab, enjoy every moment if you can xxx

Cath- OMG I can't wait for you to test....are you sure you don't want to?? Good luck hunny that would be so great... 

Tinx- Sorry to hear about the roadhog...I have a phobia of driving, despite being capable...and its worse since dd came along so can't drive now   Fills me with dread hearing that   Hope AF stays away for you x

Debs- Hearing about mediums/psychics is contagious isn't it? I want to see another one and another one, although deep down I know they can't all be right but the madness makes me want to keep going until I hear what I want to hear   Let us know how you get on with Brooke 

Sue- Good luck with the bms hope it means you won't need that tx after all  

Ally- AF must be driving you nuts poor you,   

Alley- Hi, welcome to the nuthouse   (I speak for myself, andf maybe a few others   )

Pots- Glad things are going well, hope the sickness settles soon  

Karin- Your day sounds great, typical dh2b is away, I have same problem when dh is on nights  

Strawbs- I think we all find it a bit boring sometimes, the natural element of sex has been taken away from us hasn't it? Even when we pretend we're relaxed and not trying....still have to do certain things and put legs up etc..... 

Kerri- Mmmm cakes sound good, dh and I are always trying to promise each other we won't spend the evening glued to laptop...but we have a deal, if one has laptop, one has remote   what an exciting life we lead.....

Hi everyone else!

Well flood alert is over now thank god....until next time   

This 2ww is now driving me so nuts though....all symptoms have gone, no AF pains, no discharge, no heartburn, no NOTHING! Just a bit of PMT....  I'm so certain its a BFN, sorry to be negative but I'm trying to be realistic. Also feel a bit of despair as this is probably my last go at IUI...can't keep throwing money at it, for it not to work.....just so scared now.

Sorry to be so miserable.....this whole thing just sucks!!!

Saskia x


----------



## Tinx

Oh Saskia sweetheart. I am so so sorry, but it aint over til the fat lady sings and all that. I am so hoping thta your prediction is wrong. Hang in there babe. Lots of love.

Just a short one from me, for a change, as having a pants time. I have been in tears all morn as I STUPIDLY did a test, even though only 4 days late which for me is nothing. I have been feeling all sorts of odd tummy pains lately and had filled myself with such hope that I too was on the pg train. I tested this morn, before the dentist as I figured the treatment would be free if I had a good result!!! Sadly NO!! I had what deep down I knew was coming, the ever faithful bfn. So now I am feeling so low AND my treatment cost £45; to just fill a little poxy chip! AH!! 

I am so so so so so so lucky as I have my perfect dd but I so wanted another. I know that my consultation to discuss fet is only 8 days away and that is hope, but I just feel poo right now. I so wonder if i have the mental strength to go through the treatment, let alone cope with the 2ww and then survive another bfn. I am handling this badly enogh. Maybe I should just count my blessings and focus on Willow?? BUT, the treatment may work, I do have some hope. OH GOD I am all over the shop. This hurts so much.

So sorry for the me post ladies. Had to get it off my chest. I havent told a soul about how I was feeling as was scared to raise others` hopes too. Couldnt even come on here til now as too distressed. Feel such a fool for getting my hopes up. What an idiot I am.

Well, tears must stop Willow is waking up so many cuddles to be had.

Sorry again girls.  xx


----------



## kerribluecat

oh tinx
dont be so hard on yourself its perfectly normal to feel this way, when i got a BFN last summer i went into a black hole for a few weeks, though all i got was i should be grateful for DS, which i am every second but to have another is also  so heart wrenching and a perfectly normal feeling...we are all on this thread wanting the same!!!!. baby 2 syndrome was what my friend warned me of when samuel was born and infertilty worries vansihed but now all friends r popping out no 2 it rears its ugly head agian!!

big hugs to u and let it out and cry all u need!!!!!!!!!!

cheer u up, im smiling as ive just looked out the window and out of the blue is huge white snowflakes, snowflakes r so pretty!!!, life is good and will be so!!!!!

big hugs to u and everyone!!!!! xxxxxx

dentists r a rip off anyway!!!!

kerri xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Tinx -             You are not a fool for getting your hopes up - it is hard not to sometimes.  Don't be hard on yourself.  It is a tough one about tx - I have often thought maybe I should stop torturing myself and concentrate on what I have but as you say there is always the hope that it will work.  Sending lots of love and  

Saskia -             You are right - the whole thing really sucks.  Keeping fingers crossed for you         

Karin - Glad you had a nice day yesterday.  Good luck with the BMS      

Debs - Hope everything has gone OK with the staples coming out.

Lindsay - I can only assume that a borderline HPT would be where you are getting a faint line.  Can they not do bloods anyway just to put your mind at rest?

Strawbs - Sorry don't know the answer to you question.  Can be boring sometimes can't it?

Kerri - Fresh cream cake sounds good.

Hi Cath, Pots, Ally, Alley, R4F and anyone else.

Snowing again.    Starting to settle now.  Felt a bit upset today when I went to pick up Emily from school.  A load of mums where going on about their second or third children and it made me realise how alone I was with having just one (most of them have at least two).  Anyway   that I will be able to join in those conversations one day. 

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies

Just a quick one - been stuck on a boring accounts course today so my brain is frazzled.

Lots of   to those in 2ww

and lots of   to all those that need it right now.

Nothing much to report, just off to read dd a story, got horrendous lower back pain have had for days so dh gonna give me a massage! Took another Ovulation test and the same - 2 lines, am too scared to take a test in case of the BFN so gonna stick it out and wait!

Just briefly read posts cant remember was it you Sue who asked about pre-seed?? I used it first time last month and I had the remains of it for a few days after!!

Catch up with you lovelies tomorrow!!!


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

saskia       

sorry another rant coming up, so so fed up   .  Braced myself today to see my pg friend who wanted 2 years between her 2 babies and she will have exactly that almost to the day, again 1st month of trying.  well en route dh called to say that his younger sister was 16wks pg and had been keeping it hidden until my SIL had had her baby.  He said he was sooo excited about it.  I couldn't even pretend I was happy as every pg announcement is like being stabbed in the heart as silly as it is when I have my gorgeous F now.  It just reminds me I suppose of the nightmare we went through and also the possibility of it not happening again.  DH is now cross with me.  I always come round after a few days (well we have no choice do we?), why can't I be happy for people, why is it every single person I know only has to brush past a n0b and they get pg   .  I wouldn't wish IF on anyone, but come on now I have had my share.  I am so fed up, where is my af??  I just want a family, not too much to ask and if I can't have another baby, I am sorry as pathetic as it sounds, I will not be fulfilled.  F is more than I could have ever dremaed of, but the thought of him being my only one just makes me so so sad.

Need to pull myself together otherwise me and dh are heading for a big row tonight and he just can't understand where I am coming from and thinks I am being ungrateful, ridiculous and selfish

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Oh my god, its all suddenly gone pear shaped for us all. I have been so mixed up all day. So hurt, angry, embarrassed, ashamed and god knows what else, its so crazy. I then felt awful for moaning on here as I felt that in comparison to all you on your 2ww, I have nothing to complain about. Yet, the truth is, we are all in the same boat, all of us are suffering and its traumatic for each set of circumstances in its own unique yet all too familiar way. I feel a little calmer now, but still destroyed. Still no AF so awaiting that joyous occasion! Fingers so squeezed for you 2week waiters xxx                          

Kerri, you are a gem.   Your post has really made me laugh, cry and smile. Thank you SO much for your kind words, you don't know how much they mean to me. I LOVE snowflakes, they are incredibly beautiful, and the image of them sprinkling down past you cheered me right up. I always want to catch one and keep it, I have yet to do so!! I do have a snowball in the freezer from last week`s snow mind you! Sharing the snow with Willow was one of the best days of my life and I wanted to keep a token of it for as long as poss!! I am such a sentimental old fool!!!

2nd baby syndrome is a nightmare eh. I am glad that we can all boost each other through it and cope with the support. Thank goodness for FF.

Sue, hi honey. I so know what you mean. Must have been so hard to have heard all the mums talking like that. Its got to be your turn soon angel. Really hope that you have cheered up and that you no longer feel so alone. Your big family is just around the corner. xx   

Cath, hope your back OK and the massage helped. Hate to say it but I had a horrendous back ache throughout my pg from very early on. hmmm. By the way, what are the pre-seeds?? Who needs/takes them how, why? Have never heard of them. Do tell more! Am intrigued!  

Strawbs, its so hard to see pg friends who just seem to get pg by thinking about it. I am impressed that you saw her though. I must confess to having lost a lot of my friends as when they became pg I just couldn't cope with seeing them anymore. Hope it was OK with her. How are you now? Did DH manage to see where you were coming from and offer you some support? I hope that you didn't row. It is almost impossible for men to see or understand how we feel, which I guess makes it all even harder, ahhh. I agree, I wouldn't wish IF on anyone either, but surely its not been doled out fairly. You don't sound pathetic, you just sound like a mummy who years for another bundle to love. Have you been able to get to see your GP about helping start AF? We have such struggles to get here, assume all the pain will go away once ds or dd arrives, but in a way it all becomes worse. We can only have hope and perseverance I guess. Have a good cry, have a good sleep and I hope that you feel better in the morn and that DH is able to understand how you feel without a row.   

Everyone else, thanks for letting me rant on again!  

Gonna knock back some wine later! 3/4 of a glass if I can!!!! 

Lots of love and some well needed snuggles all round. Tinx xx


----------



## saskia b

Just lost a big post so this might be brief...

Tinx- Ah poor you, so sorry for the bfn, we really torture ourselves don't we? Be kind to yourself though and enjoy that wine!  

Strawbs- Men will never understand how we feel, its just not the same for them. I know they want the family etc but its different, they don't have the emotional tug and the hormones, and the Mummy's at playgroup etc to listen to...hope you can get him to see it from your point of view without a row.... 

Kerri- Baby number 2 syndrome, oh you're so right, I bet none of us thought we would ever feel so desperate again.... 

Cath- Lower back pain? Hmmmmm.....totally understand why you don't want to test as its so final, but lower back pain too?? Oh enjoy your massage, and if you wanna send dh over here after then please feel free!   

Sue- Thanks for all your wishes...you will be a part of those conversations one day soon I am sure   

Hi everyone else!

Well mixed day for me today, dh let me have a lie in which was great but I woke up a bit grumpy and then had a moan at dh for no reason...been a bit tearful, got a bit of AF pain and groin pain, but thats it, just generally pre-menstrual as usual....  3 days to go now until testing, just not sure what to think, too scared to even hope! I saw four magpies together today, my Mum always says one for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl and four for a boy...dare I believe it though.....    

Hope you're all ok, nearly the weekend.....

Saskia xx


----------



## kerribluecat

evening

strawbs - big hugs hun, i totally understand how u feel!!!, men hey i dont think they really get it and what makes it tuff for me DH has 4 kids now so hardly an urgency for him really is it!!!!, i suffer from a condition that mkaes my face/lips swell up if im stressed!, and last night it started up, was in bed and dh said so why r u swelling again, whats stressing you out? ivf cant be can it....OMG i didnt know whether to punch him kick him throw him out of the bed so i just layed there frozen with my back to him and my mouth wide open in shock trying to hold back the tears!!!i mean really what is he like sometimes!!!!!!! arrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

tinx - oh hun so glad i cheered u up, im not really one for words so i am happy too now, i even want to get DS out of bed as we now have a thick blanket of snow!!!!!, cant belive u kept a snowball bless u!!!, my scarf i was looking for today to wear is frozen stiff still wrapped round the smallest bit of a snowman left possible that DH and DS made!!!lol, i do like to keep hold of things too xxxlol

my friend has 9 weeks to go , 2nd baby and her DS is 16 months, all she does is moan about it!!arrgghhh, dam well enjoy it hun for god sake i would give anything to be big fat and preggy   like u so stop moaning!!!!, not sure how i will feel when it pops out!!
i too had a bit of a full out with an old friend when she had her first and i had just found out i couldnt so didnt visit her...they really dont understand and just think we r selfish....no just trying to keep ourselves somehow sain and together..if that i so selfish??

god i love this post u lot have made me feel so much better and alot less lonley as so many of u say exactly how i have and do feel so thanku, thanku all!!!!!!!, it really helps xxx  

best go as had laptop on my lap for so long this evening my legs r burning, best go and at least sit with DH before i head for bed, yup 9pm and im out of here lol

tinx - enjoy the wine...what i would do a for abottle ( sod a glass) lol
hi to everyone else too  and fingers crossed for those on 2ww   xxxxx

kerri xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Kerri -     I sometimes think my does not get me at all when it comes to TTC again, i know he desperately wants another child but i think he has a limit on what he'll do to get it    

Saskia -    

Tinx - Sorry for the BFN    

Strawbs - Theres a woman at playgroup who told me that she is on double birth control so as not to have another child, she has 3, neither herself or DH work and they are the worst behaved kids i have ever met     

Cath - Will you do a HPT over the weekend?

Karin - Enjoy tonight    

Sue -     

R4F - Hope you are ok   


Willow got her staples out earlier and she's healing nicely according to the vet, we are so releived.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie to say *LOVE* the new name Debs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Thanks Karin, my jewelery collection is complete (i think  )  much to DH's delight so he said im a DIamond Diva now, and i loved it so changed my name


----------



## strawbs

Debs thought we had a new poster there!!  I LOVE diamonds too.  The buying diamonds to cheer me up wont wash now I have F!  Did quite well out of all the failed tx in that respect!

No DH yet, he is working very late.  Had one of my nice nct girls over and we had a real good ***** about one of the other girls as we both agree she is possibly one of the rudest and smug people we have ever met!!  My friend was only popping over to collect something so that was nice!

Having a glass of wine now then bed shortly, may escape the row that way!

Tinx  you are soooooo right, great that we have this place to offload

Here's a big hug for all us HFAM girlies                       
strawbs xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Strawbs - Thats where i got most of mines from too


----------



## Stokey

Hello ladies 

Still no full flow   whats going on  I swear shes doing htis on purpose as she knows i'm itching to get started.

Debs - Love the new name too  

Strawbs -   its nice to off load on here. I do anything to avoid DH's mood too, men can't hack it!

Cath - whats going on here hun?? when is your A/F due?

Saskia - I so believe in the old magpie rhyme and I have to salute if i see just one!  I think its a good sign hun!

Kerri - Friends like that who needs enemies hey? I have one just the same and she is always so eager to tell you when you have upset her and how she feels but hang what she has said to me in the past about ttc etc! i.e "I wish we had never had her"!!!! whilst I was up to my eyeballs in drugs ttc no1! unbelieveable    we're here hun xxx

well I have contacted that Brooke and asked my question and paid my spondulees!! just have to wait 5 days now oh well been waiting 3 months for s0ding A/F to come along so whats 5 more to add to the pile  

hope everyone is well including all LO's they are the best medicine just hugging Issy makes all the bad poop go away! shes had me in stitches today, shes been going form room to room with pad and paper in hand taking food orders, its the look she gives you too with raised eyebrows and an "eeerrrmmmmm" and pen poised ready to go!!! she then came back with (imaginary) food on plate saying "ere u're rrrr"!    kids they make your heart smile!

rigth off to check if shes turned up (sick of examining toilet paper)

bye for now

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs

stokey, my af used to do that esp when I was on clomid, just a bit of sludge!!  It may be worth you ringing your consul to check but I actually just started the clomid twice even without the full on bleed.  If in doubt they may give you norethistone to induce the bleed properly

mmmmmmmm that wine was nice!

xx


----------



## Tinx

Got AF this morn, that and terrible constipation, yeah! 

Kerri, you are really great with words hon, you could be just sat here chatting with me, its so wonderful. Billions of thanks again!! You are a star as far as I am concerned!! I too feel better for this site!! Phew! Glad  as a glad thing that you joined us!!

Thanks everyone for your kindness. Oh bum, Willow is crying. Not got much time again. 

Saskia, 3 days and counting, not long now and at least that is over a weekend so you wll have company and be occupied. Really praying for you. So so scary and yet a snipet of fearful excitement too. Keep strong honey. Its nearly d-day.


Debs, LOVE the name too!! Diamonds are defo forever!! I want to be cremated and then turned into a diamond for Willow when i die! Hope she approves as I think its a great idea!! Double birth control eh, my god! I can just imagine what she and her kids are like. 

Strawbs, how you doing sugar? Hope dh ok last night, what time did he eventually get in? My dh works late too and its tough going isnt it. Thinking of you xx

ok, must dash, dd is now awake and shouting for me loudly!!

Thanks all, love to all and hope to hear of some bfp very soon.

Tinx xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Mummys,


Tinx - You wouldnt beleive it if you saw them, she doesnt know how to spell discipline, hope ive spelled that right   

Ally - If its not being too personal what did you ask Brooke?  ive been tyring to think about what to ask her for the last few days, do you just come right out and ask if you would have another child?


Have any of you had a reading from JennyRenny?, i got her name from the Spiritualist board too

Off to see the mortgage people to try and get out of the fixed rate one we have just now, we are getting no benefits from the low interest rate at all.


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Debs - Yes I just asked her "When will we have baby no2?" I had to tell her my full name DOB DH full name and DOB and DD full name and DOB, then wait 5 days. It will be very interesting to see what she says as I see a psychic here in Buxton and she has said alot thats come true and i'd like to see if they corrsepond.

Tinx - at last she turns up! aren't they a s0d for making us wait! so are u going to see cons next week? when do you think you'll start with the FET? hope your not having too  much tummy ache xx

strawbs - thanks hun if she doesn't come this weekend will phone monday and see what they say how are u feeling hun?

I'm half expecting her to start today being Friday 13th!!! not much planned today, defo want to clean the kitchen and DH is off for a few days now so he'll be under my feet! I'll have to think of things for him and DD to do together!   at least i can get on with things then  

Hello to everyone else       for Saskia not long sweet  

ally xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Thanks Ally, i asked basically the same, i decided to go with JennyRenny just now but may try the others too.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good Morning

Debs - Love, love, love the new name!!! Good luck with your mortgage - if you need any advise, I am a financial adviser!

I had readings from Brooke, Jennyrenny and Cherri22 - all said pretty much the same thing so just waiting to see if true......................

Ally - where is the witch eh?! how frustrating, snap, I have been cleaning this morning, got my sis and her little boy down today and the school run this afternoon - forgot it was Friday 13th till you just mentioned!!! Af not due with me until next weekend so I dont know what is going on 

Tinx - sorry af has turned up for you! hope you are feeling a little better today hun. I always feel really depressed about a day before af more than usual but once shes here I start feeling a bit brighter!

Strawbs -   I hope you and dh didnt row last night. Completely know how you feel, whenever I hear about other people getting pg it upsets me sooooooooo much. I was just reading this weeks OK mag (completely addicted) and I read gareth gates and his wife got pg on their honeymoon, she even took pee sticks away with her just in case I mean WTF - so unfair!!!!!!!! I also just heard about Kim Marsh this morning having her baby 18 weeks premature who died, I know its awful but I just cant feel emotional about it - makes me sound heartless but I am so bitter.

Kerri -   dh =  ! Me too hun, I would give anything for sickness, fat belly and everything else that goes with pg! mind you, I said that last time around and moaned for the whole 9 months!! (secretly to myself that is!)

Saskia - ooh not long now - are you gonna be an early tester?  Cant wait to hear, got a positive feeling for you.  Its funny you say about the magpies, we have a family of them living in our tree in the garden and I usually see 13 magpies every morning (unlucky for some) but for the last few weeks Ive been seeing 4 as well - lets hope its a good sign!

Karin - hey hunny, how you feeling babe?

Pots - hope you are well x

Lindsay - have you been out celebrating??

Massive hello to anyone Ive forgotten.

xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

tiger have got everything crossed for u and that u are going to have a BFP soon!!

diamond diva  superb name!!

tinx  hope lady luck runs with u this month of trying

strawbs  i was very bitter and sad when my best friend had 4 babies in the time it took me to have one, she tried to understand my sadness but u really cant till u go through it all, 

saskia  u are very brave at not testing early and i wish u all the love and luck in the world

pots  hi their how are u doing

went to the clinic did urine test and was really nervous  came back positive, why i was worried i dont know, have to go back on the 10 of march for scan take it thats to see if its growing and the heart beat, my mum keeps saying very very early and u never know, but i just have this gut instinct that everything will be ok.

love to all
lindsay


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lindsay - Glad you have had it confirmed. Good luck for your scan      

Debs - Great new name.  Glad Willow is healing well.

Tinx - Thanks for your kind words.  Hope you are OK.      

Ally - You are right LOs are definitely the best medicine.  Love Issy taking her orders.  Emily was kissing and cuddling lamp posts on the way home from school today      Hope things sort themselves out for you very soon.

Strawbs - Sorry you were upset.  It is impossible to want to jump up and down at the news of others pregnancies.      

Cath - Hope you enjoyed your massage.

Kerri -        

Saskia - Hope the magpies are lucky for you          

Hi Karin, Pots, R4F and anyone else.

Must get on - should be cleaning, etc.  Got visitors for the weekend.  Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

No personals tonight.  Feeling very low and like I'm coming down with something, all shivery so going to have an early night.

Hugs for everyone

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Hope you feel better soon


----------



## saskia b

Quiet on here today ladies....you all getting ready for tomorrow's romance?? I have not bought a card and neither has dh but I thought it would be nice if Priya made him a little card and I am going to make him a cake for work (he is on nights all weekend!) So although I am not into all the commercial side of valentines I have made a little effort..... 

How are you all?

Tinx- Sorry to hear AF has shown up, not long till your appointment now though? Thanks for your kind wishes....but sadly I will be on my own as dh gets home at 9am from night shift and sleeps all day, goes back to work at 7pm....will try not to wee till he gets home though so we can be together for that of course....2 days to go....have a lovely weekend with dh... 

Cath- How's your back hunny? Glad you said about magpies cos no-one else here seems to know it! I see one or 2 quite often here but never 4!   for us both

Sue- Did you get your cleaning done in time, have a lovely weekend  

Lindsay- How is it up there on cloud 9? Really hope I can join you....feeling so desperate for the right result, but somehow I can't believe it can be good news for both of us if you know what I mean? I am not brave to wait till OTD, its just that when I had my last BFP it was VERY faint on the HPT, and now every time I test I stare at it for hours to see if the line is just very faint again.... 

Ally- Oh how exciting, can't wait to hear what your psychic reading says! How much was it? Is it emailed to you? What kind of game is AF playing today? Thanks for your thoughts....

Debs-or should I say DiamondDiva- great name btw, I want to change mine now! hope you get your mortgage sorted, I too am not benefitting at all from these low interest rates but I think its all swings and roundabouts....or so I tell myself... 

Strawbs- How did you get on last night? Hope there was no row..... 

Karin- Hope you feel better soon darling xx  

Hi Pots, Ready and anyone else I have missed! 

Well 2 days to go, not long, but still feeling a bit mixed. Hopeful and scared. Had groin pain all day today but who knows....I went to see an antenatal group friend today, she has just had baby number 2, 3 months ago, another friend joined us and she is 16 weeks pg with baby number 2. Had to listen to a few moans etc about how hard it is....the usual irritating stuff, luckily Priya got fed up there so I made my excuses and went home. If only they knew about how I was sat there hoping to god that I too can have the privelege of such hardship!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr  

Ok, enjoy your weekends everyone.

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

HAPPY VALENTINES EVERYONE!!

She, who doesnt believe in all that slushy stuff managed to get some lovely cards (dh and dd), huge box of chocs (more for dh than me!! ) massive bottle of pink champagne - yum! and perfume!!!

Hope you all had something lovely especially you Saskia in the form of a BFP I hope!

Karin - hope you are feeling better soon hunny, horrid when we feel down and ill - thinkin of you 

Sue - hope you are having a lovely weekend with your visitors - massage was lovely thanks 

Lindsay - lovely news that it has been officially confirmed!!

Hope everyone else is ok. Ruby got a party this afternoon its the little girl who's mother just lost her baby so Im  that she will be ok to host it. Dropping Dh into town then to watch the rugby and prob pop in for an hour or so then home for a chilled evening on my own!!

Lots of Love

xx


----------



## Tinx

Just a quickie as a bit of a fuzzy head due to wine at lunch time!! How I am gonna make it through a glass of pink champers, let alone a bottle later I will never know!!   

karin, so sorry you feel so rough, really hope its short lived and that you feel right as rain asap.   

Cath, you did well today! Good one!! I had a lovely card ( DH forget to get one from Willow so I admit I sulked!! have now got one waiting for me downstairs!! sorted whilst I have been up on computer!!) and an ipod nano with all the accessories, pink of course!! I want one to use in the gym and thought I may have had it for Xmas, but hey, today was the day! Better get up that gym then eh! poo!!  

Saskia, how are you angel. I found the last few days the worst every cycle of the 2ww, I always thought I would find it easier with each treatment, but it never was. The hope and worry is always there. Not too long to go now hunny, you have made it so far, well done you for coping. Thinking of you very very much.     

Hi Sue, how has the weekend with all your guests been? hope it was all smooth and relaxing.  

Wish I was you Lindsay and celebrating today with DH, dd and one new one on board. hope that you are all living and loving it up!! 

All OK here, been a bit of a grumpy pants but trying not to be! Bloomin AF!  

Hope that you are all having a romantic weekend and that you have all been spoilt rotten, forget the commercialism, its the sentiment that is important.  

Lots of love and no hangovers!!  Tinx xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi and Happy Valentines Day...I'm sure you are all doing something nice, I am home alone so thinking of getting an early night so that the agony will be over sooner....not so much as a card here but I am really not that bothered...dh does nice things for me throughout the year so no need to do it just because its 14/02! (BUT...I am marginally jealous of you Cath and Tinx!  )

Hope I get my present tomorrow in the shape of a BFP.....    

Girls I am SO SCARED. Just feels so important right now, not that it didn't before but this time I am not sure how I will cope with a BFN again....I felt nauseous this morning, my head is all over the show and I'm sure the nausea is more about how nervous I am for testing.....please god let this work for me! (And everyone reading this too  )

Hope everyone is ok, sorry no personals but will be back tomorrow with my news....won't be on till the evening though!

Bye for now,

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie, Loads and loads of    for tomorrow *Saskia*!!! You've been so strong not testing. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia -


----------



## Stokey

- thats for you Saskia I so hope you get good news tomorrow! You deserve it hun, I'll be thinking of you as will we all take care hun xxx

Cath and Tinx you sound like you have had lovely day and I have too, a lovely card chocs gorgeous bouquet of spring flowers( i don't like red roses)! and a gorgeous picture that DH has drawn on computer software(he's training to be a graphic designer) of 3 silhouettes (sp) of woman, man and little girl all holding hands looking out to sea, the people are made up of black wire and the only colour is their hearts which are red and can be seen through the wire, its amazing, he had it professionally printed and mounted! I'll put pic on ** so i have been vvvvvv lucky considering we don't usually celebrate it!  I did him champagne brunch before he went to work on nights! 

well I thought full flow had turned up today as it was alot heavier and proper blood but shes seems to have dwindled again, I phoned clinic and left msg to say I had started properly and I think I'll start pill tomorrow as something is defiantly going on! I just hope she turns up properly or maybe this is as heavy as its going to get! 

I booked my psychic that I have seen before to come to my mum's house to give us all readings, its my birthday in a couple of weeks so shes coming for that and i thought it would be a nice thing to do! very excited as she has been spot on with things she has told me in the past.

Hope everyone has had a lovely day and catch up tomorrow!

love me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Just a quick post to wish *saskia* all the best for tomorrow. Am  that you get that BFP you so deserve.


----------



## donn1

hi to all

saskia sm hoping praying and wishing u all the love and luck in the world for today, hope all ur dreams come true        

love lindsay


----------



## Stokey

Saskia hope your ok and can't wait to hear from you.

Can anyone tell me if this has ever happened to them as starting to feel like a bit of a freak! I thought I had started A/F again yesterday as I was quite heavy and all usual things that go with it! and this morning shes gone!!! I've left another msg at clinic this morning to say its stopped this is the 2nd time this week i've had to do that, they must thing i'm so wierd i'm starting to worry now what if they don't perscribe something to bring me on? heads all over the place this morning I just feel like crying as not only do i want to start clomid i just want to bleed      i feel so huge and depressed and i feel so snappy so i know dh wants me to bleed (i think he's tempted to punch me just so i part with some blood  )!

has this ever happened to one of you girls?? sorry for the down post hope everyone is ok, you were up early Lindsay are u feeling ok hun?

off to get ready for the day

bye

ally xx


----------



## saskia b

Just a quick note to say....


Its  a BFN....               

Totally devastated, angry and sad.....

Sorry folks, thanks for all the lovely messages, esp that big one Ally  

Was not to be.....

Back later 


Saskia xx


----------



## Tinx

Oh Saskia honey. I am so so so sorry that it wasnt to be. You must be so devestated. Its just not fair. Oh angel. I wish I could give you a whopper hug. I hope that you are ok. Do you have people with or near you who can give you some emotional support?? Hope that you are able to cope with the rest of the day and that dh is home soon to be with you iof he is not already. We all know what you are going through and send you much love. Nothing can be said to take away your pain but really hope that you are able to find some peace. Cry and shout it all out for now. Have a hot bath and loads of treats to pamper yourself as much as poss. Thinking of you sweetheart and here for you as and when. All my love, Tinx xx


----------



## Tinx

Hello. Thought I would write a quickie to everyone else, 

How are you all today? Not too hungover??!!  

Ally, sorry sweets, not had the same flow as you before. I just have about 3 days of very light flow and thats about it for me. Hope you get some answers somehow. what have your clinic said  

All OK here, I went to the gym this morn for the first time in weeks. Must do it more as I feel far better. Didn't get to sit in the hot tub tho as a gaggle of about 8 women were in it and not moving for anyone! I wasn't gonna get a look in! I was not about to start to have a go at them whilst stood on the sidelines in my bikini!!   Was happy to swim and go really as my poorly finger is only just healing after last weeks knife incident and I didn't want the water to slow the process down!!  

Mice have gone quiet of late and so I have to say I think, that sadly they are no more!!   I can tell this not only form the lack of scurrying-about-above-my-head-at-all-hours noises but also from the horrific honk of dead mouse stench!! mainly coming from Willows room, love her! They must be under her floorboards!! YUCK!!   Luckily DH bought her some flowers for valentine`s day and they are in her room so their smell is a slight distraction from the deceased mouse whiff!!!!  

Feel more myself today, AF is almost over and my god I have felt her presence this month! I have been so crabby all weekend! Not so now, hooray!! the real me is back!!!    

Hope that you are all OK.  

Take care and again, much love Saskia honey.    

Tinx xxx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia*  I'm so so sorry.    Please take care and know we are here for you.  Be kind to yourself. 

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Well my "bug" came to nothing just think I'm low emotionally.  Need a bit of sunshine and get back to walking and I will begin to pick up.

*Tinx* Glad AF is on her way out and that you are feeling more like yourself. 

*Ally* Have you spoken to your clinic? What do they say? It must be soooo frustrating for you 

Huge bear hugs for everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

So sorry Saskia                We are here when you need us        

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Saskia - aww hunny, Im so sorry   am devasted for you.  I know you will be really angry/sad/bitter right now but hopefully in a few days time, you will have a clearer head.  Thinking of you all   

Sorry girls, a quick post as in the process of putting together Ruby's bedroom furniture.  Catch up tomorrow.


Lots of Love

x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia -     Im so sorry sweetie   

Cath - Enjoy putting the furniture together


----------



## Stokey

Saskia I am so sorry hun absolutley stunned I send all my love and huge cuddles.  I hope you are doing ok and just know that we are all here for you.

allyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi again...


Well as you can guess its been a pretty sh**ty day...spent most of it in tears. DH is still on nights, so tested when he got in this am, had almost convinced myself it would be a bfp but deep down I think I knew we would be here (trying to soften the blow I think but didn't work). Then of course after a cry dd was looking a bit sad so tried to snap out of it for her sake! DH has been in bed for most of the day so I have been on my own as such....but I'm ok, sometimes its better that way if you know what I mean. 

DH is lovely but he has a habit of looking on the bright side which really winds me up. After testing he was like " well lets try naturally for a few months and see what happens" and I shouted at him that if we had just had 3 goes of putting the sperm next to the egg as such then how the hell was it going to work naturally!!!? He is the voice of reason and optimism but I sort of needed him to be miserable with me....if that makes sense?

Not really sure where we go from here...the idea of IVF terrifies me, but if thats whats needed for us to have the family we want then so be it. I am just nervous of going through it and ending up with nothing but heartache. I will call the clinic tomorrow and book a follow up appointment and go from there I think.

Thankyou so much everyone for all your lovely messages, I have such a wonderful group of fertility friends, sometimes I wish we could all get together for a glass of wine or 3....dh said to me tonight too that he is glad I have this website, its like therapy in a way, and you truly do make this whole thing easier than it would be so for that I thank you all and send you all lots of   and  


So I am alone again tonight, and you will be pleased to know that I have some good tv (well Dancing on Ice and Lost!) and a large packet of Kettle Chips and a large bar of Fruit and Nut Chocolate (  Tinx)...mmmmmmmm, oh and beer, wine and spirits in abundance...although as I am responsible for a child upstairs I will be careful on the booze front tonight.....

Thanks again everyone you all mean the world to me....but will do personals tomorrow my lovelies xxxx

Lots of love,

Saskia xx


----------



## donn1

can someone help!!

went to loo 30 minutes agobad cramps had bright red and dark blood felt something come away and red blood and  what looked likewhite tissue mixed in, am devastated but wondering if i could still be preg as had 2 embies put in, called epu and they will call me back in am, did a preg test and came back 2-3weeks and when did same test on fri said 1-2 weeks. am devastated and cant stop crying do u think i may only hae lost one and do u think the preg hormones are still in my system and giving me a false reading? cramps now eased and more like mild pink staining now

cant believe this and am breaking my heart


----------



## kerribluecat

saskia

im so so so sorry darlin, huge massive   to u!!!!
i know what u mean re DH, mines the same, its so tuff as its such a women thing though and like u i dont feel so alone on here!!!!
be good to yourself hun, there is light in the dark tummel u feel u r in right now, i remember the days i felt after our bfn and it feels like it will never get better but in time u pick yourself up..honest!!!!!
   

i was gonna have a moan about crying today and feeling low but will leave it now as feel abit quilty as its nothing compared to how others must be feeling right now.

big hugs to all

speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Lindsay- Oh no poor you, not sure what to say except its very important that you rest up as much as poss and until tomorrow you can do nothing else I guess....sending you huge hugs   I think its probably good that your HPT is still positive as you would expect xxx only other thing I can suggest is going to an A&E overnight if things get worse or you're worried but that might prove worse than resting at home, got everything crossed for you darling    

Kerri- Oh don't hold back honey, last thing you should feel is that your feelings are any less important than anyone else at the moment...thanks for your words, hope you feel brighter soon


----------



## kerribluecat

chip oh my hun so sorry i wasnt ignoring u your post must of come up as i was mid typing before!!!
like saskia said, rest or ring dr if pain comes back.
i had a slight bleed with preg and fell to the bathroom floor sobbing it was allover and all was fine. i'll be totally honest i later lost one but it was nature saying it wasnt ment to be... but went on to have my ds ( he wasnt willing to share my tum!)!!!
our bodies r a mindfield, lots of women have lots of bleed and continue with a great preg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
   
rest up and hard as it is i know stay calm and see what tomorrow brings if u can manage some sleep xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lindsay hunny - try to stay calm.  One thing I would say, not trying to be negative but a pregnancy test would still show pregnant even if it was bad news as the hormones can stay in your body.  The only reason I say this is when I lost the baby last year, I was still showing positive on a pg test a week later but I only say that as you must rely on the EPU to tell you whats happening.  On a positive note, I bled from week 5 when I was pg with Ruby and thought it was all over but it wasnt, I continued to bleed heavily all through pg and as scary as it was, I went on to have a beautiful baby so please, please dont lose heart just yet, just because you bleed doesnt necessarily mean the worst.   for you things are ok.


----------



## Yellowheart

Ally - Really hope you can sort the AF mystery soon.  I know how torturous it can be 

Saskia - I'm so sorry to read your news  sending you lots of love   

Chip - Thinking of you  Perhaps your local EPU will take some HCG bloods 48 hours apart to see how they are rising?  I think it could be a reassuring sign that your PG test is showing 2-3 weeks now as it shows that your levels have risen since Friday  Bloods will tell you the exact numbers though.  I guess otherwise, rest lots and wait until you are far enough gone to have a scan?  Lots of love 

Love to everyone else 

x


----------



## donn1

morning

ladies thanks for all ure kind replies, i phoned my clinic and the nurse said it was probably the crinone gel coming out in a big gloop, as i have had no residue at all when i was taking it, very scared tho and as it was 3 days after i stopped taking the gel i got such a fright, have still got mild cramps and brown staining, will phone epu soon and ask if can get blood hcg levels as my clinic really is quite far too travel to.

saskia  i am so sorry with ure outcome and hope that u will find solace in each others arms, thinking of u and hope u will get stronger every day      

thanks for the replies

lindsay


----------



## Stokey

hiya girls

saskia -   lots of love hunny

Lindsay - I hope your ok that must have been scary, I hope they get you a blood test sorted today to put your mind at rest.  I agree with Pots it must be a good sign that the indicator has gone up in weeks as your levels must be rising for this to happen. sending lots of love  

Kerri -   you can always come on here and have a cry sweet and we'll all be here to listen and send support, don't ever feel alone and don't bottle it up hun.  I hope your feeling a bit brighter today  

Cath- Hey hunny   how was your weekend?

Pots - How are you doing? Has MS kicked in well and truly yet? Hope your doing ok.  I think A/F thingy whatever it was has gone   very strange.  The clinic said this can happen and its just a blip! and to wait it out! hey ho!

I heard from Brooke this morning and here is the reply:

My question was "When will we have baby number2?"

"Hi Ally....I am being shown a timeframe of April/May for conception or BFP.  Looks like this baby will be a boy!  Let me know when you get your BFP!

Blessings
Brooke

that has been fairly consistent with my other Psychic, she said i'd start ttc again feb/mar and i'd have a boy, well hopefully i'll be starting the clomid in one of these next 3 months! who knows! can only wait and see but it does give you hope. she worth asking a question too.

I'll let you know how my reading with psychic goes in a couple of weeks, she has been very accurate with everything else she has said, and she reads for a few of the stars for Corrie I think!

anyway off to Stoke to see Nan who is improving everyday bless her, the doc came round the ward the other day and said she shouldn't be here shes amazing!

take care everyone and cuddles all round i think we need them!

ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Chip - Im so glad you are ok      Is it GCRM you are at?

Ally - Reading sounds good, i emailed Jenny last week and will update when i get my reading.



IM a bit confused today, i had some bloody mucous on Saturday after BMS but still no AF, im 15dpo today and can normally get to 17dpo without AF, has this happened to anyone else?  just wondering if im going to have an warly AF and i did test at 12dpo and it was BFN.


----------



## kerribluecat

MORNING

saskia - sending   

diamonddiva - mmmm wish i could shed some light hun xxxx  

stokey - thanks hun, i think my hubby ridiculously thinks im havin an affair as on here (laptop)all the time!!!! as if!!!!!, men hey!!!hope reading is a positive sign, my dh got sat paper we dont normally get one week and i read my stars saying i should try spring/summer etc and about movin home which we plan to do, so cut iot out and stuck it on the fridge!!!!hehe

chip - hope u r feeling more positive today, fingers crosssed for u darlin 

big hugs to tinx, ( pm'd u hun!!)
hi pots, tiger!!!! 

dh is at home this week as halft term...mmmm its messing with my weekly routine lol!!!!by friday im sure i will be


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Girls

Am absolutely shattered today, spent all yesterday sorting out dd room - it took us all day/evening to do, MIL came down to take her out for the day to get out from under our feet - her room looks gorgeous now - princess room with beautiful french antique furniture, chandelier the works - I love it.  I have also managed to catch conjunctivitus (however you spell it) from dh so not looking/feeling great, Ruby also been up half the night unsettled - back at work today so not wonderful!

Kerri - enjoy having dh home, I know its a real novelty to have my dh home so make the most of it!

Debs - sorry hun, I cant help you there, not had that before, if no af I would definitely re-test  

Ally - wow your reading sounds fab, Brooke was quite good for me too - however am still waiting for my BFP!!!!

Saskia - how you feeling today hunny? hope you enjoyed your crisps and chocolate!!

Karin - hope you are feeling better and your walk helped lift your spirits.

Tinx - so glad you enjoyed your reintroduction to the gym however your hot tub story didnt sound too inviting   I always feel much better once af has arrived and is on her way out - start of a new cycle eh!!

Sue - how are you hun, did you have a nice weekend?

Well as for me, still havent tested but will wait and see if af arrives - sore boobs but thats neither here nor there as I seem to get that all the time now anyway! felt really sick yesterday but that was probably because we didnt stop all day and didnt have anything to eat until yesterday evening so ...the waiting begins................


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - hope you are feeling ok and still up there on that cloud!!!


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - Ruby's room sounds exactly how i would love a little girl's room  where is the french antique furniture from?  Sounds a lot like Charlotte's little girl's room in Sex and the City the movie    I am definitely on cloud nine  feeling nervous but hoping hard all will be well and MS is really really kicking in now so i hope that is a good sign    when is test day for you?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - we ordered the furniture just after christmas from a little shop near us - they import all their things, they have a website but cant remember the name   cant remember the room in Sex and City, will have to watch again! MS is horrid but a good indication - test day is this Friday but Im not getting hung up on it as Ive been down that road so often!  When is your next scan?

Forgot to mention girls, talk about small world - went to Ruby's friends party on Saturday and this lady walked in with her little boy he was adorable and took a real shine to me (this is a first as I am so NOT maternal!) anyway I wanted to eat him he was lush. We got chatting and she was telling me she was 40 this year and that she was planning to get pg soon (nice to have the luxury!) anyway, she asked me about my situation and before I could answer dh piped up about the IVF and how we are looking into adopting (my bitterness must be rubbing off  ) anyway, turns out she works for social services in that adoption department and its only the same woman that I have been chatting to on the phone!!!! she was lovely and gave me loads of advice and asked if I would be prepared to take siblings - we would - she said if that was the case we could be fast-tracked - cant help feeling as if perhaps this is fate............


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - What cd are you on now?  Rubys bedroom furniture sounds exactly like what i had in mind for Hannah's big girl room for the new house, great minds and all that    , you'll need to put pics on **.

Pots - Im sure Thursdays scan will be brilliant


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Started my diet (again I hear you shout ) today and have managed no biscuits today and been for a 2mile walk already and weather is so nice think will go out to post office and walk again.  I had lost about 26 pounds but have put at least7 pounds of that back on.   So in an effort to be more healthy and get my body ready for whatever lies ahead I want to get back on track. 

*Lindsey* I'm so sorry that you've had such a scare.    You must be so worried I hope the EPU will do bloods for you ASAP. 

*Pots* Lots of    for your scan Thursday. Sorry about the MS but it is a good sign. 

*Cath* Her room sounds gorgeous... post some pictures!!! What a small world... certainly sounds like someone is on your side.   This is the hard bit the last few days sending you  and 

*Debs* I've never had that before... seems a long time to be "start" of af. and you've still had nothing?

*Ally* Reading sounds great. Really hope that it's right and you have some lovely news come the Spring. 

*Saskia* Hope you are hun... and enjoying the crisps and choc!!! 

*Tinx* How are you doing today? 

*Ready* Where are you? 

*Kerri* Men... they just get in the way at times don't they?!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

*tiger* - bedroom sounds lush!!!!! wish ds would be partial to a chandalier , what a smal world it is indeed, i so believe in fate!!!

KW33 - MMM DIET!!! tell me about it im now on my ivf diet starting today, so for lunch it was a camonmile tea and mackerel salad lol, plan to have some main prtien each day, dh got me some brazil nuts to when he went and got the shopping!!!, wasnt best please to see the 4 cans of larger he bought home aswell though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ds is havin his nap so im off to do a crossstitch lol, no im not old just trying ways to sit and chill, as dh is sitting at his easel painting so i best look creative too lol!!! ( so far today hes been good and no feeling of  yet towards him being at home  

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Kerri* Sounds like we'reon the same diet... lots of protein and brazils!!  Have you done cross stitch before?

xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

went to clinic a epu wouldnt do the bloods as am still under care of clinic, so hour trip to get their, had bloods taken and nurse said more than likely it is the gel, tho they said they had forgot to tell me that this could happen when i was being prescribed it not too happy re this as what a fright i got and been crying all nite, blood results will come back tonite, level should apparently be either 50 or 75, anyone else know roughly what the levles should be levels as test date was friday and now monday?

once again thank u all for ure kind replies and well wishes

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Lindsay - the clinics say anything over 50 is considered a viable pregnancy, when I had bleeding at 5weeks with Ruby my levels were taken on the Sunday and were 3,000 and something and then doubled on the Monday to 6,000 and something.  I dont think the level is necessarily important, as long as it is over 50 and is doubling!!

Karin - good for you getting back on the diet - I am sick of brazil nuts but keep taking my 5 a day (just in case!)

Kerri -   your protein diet sounds good - I live on a diet pretty much the same as that to (without the mackeral!).

Debs - am currently on cd25!

Pots - dh is already starting to panic - how are we gonna afford a large family!!? I dont worry about things like that till it happens!!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

*chip* glad they have seen to u today hun and all will be ok im sure xx 

*KW33* lol cross stitch, have done one once when i was stuck in h0spital for 2 weeks awaiting the arrival of DS, saying that i did a degree in textiles and specialised in feelance embriodery lol, now all my mind can sustain is a simple crossstitch!!!!, doesnt take up as much room as a sewing machine, needles, threads and beads what with a little one about either 

got a headache, so want a cake and coffee


----------



## KW33

*Kerri* Reason I ask is that one of my post natal mums is due her second ( ) any day now. We're quite close so I thought I would do her a cross stitch... never having done it before feeling a little daunted. But thought it would be a nice gift. 

*Cath* Was eating chocolate covered ones the last 2 weeks... does that count?!?!? 

*Lindsey* I agree with what Cath says.    for the results later.

Off for another walk.

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - hey a nut is a nut!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kerribluecat

*KW33* - cross stitch would be lovley, theyn take abit of time, so choose a small one, but that would be a very sweet and personal gift!! one of my best bhuddies is 9 weeks preg ( already had 2 MC ) so if all i s good at 12 week scan i plan to complete this one for her!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

many thanks for all ur kind replies, got the call and blood level is 765 and i have not to get repeated on wednesday as they are more than happy with it, 

just want to sya a huge thank u to u all for ure kind words and well wishes

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lindsay - that sounds like a really good result - hope its put your mind at rest!

Kerri - what a lovely idea x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lindsay - Sorry you had a scare but glad everything seems to be OK.  

Karin - I did a cross stitch for my SIL when her little girl was born.  It is a really nice personal gift.  Can take quite a while though.  Good luck starting your diet again - sound like you have had a good start with all that walking.

Kerri - Hope headache goes - enjoy your cake and coffee.

Cath - Love the sound of Ruby's room.  Must have been a bit strange meeting the woman you have been talking to like that.  Great that you seemed to get on well and if you could be fast tracked that would be great.  Still hoping for other things for you too though.  

Debs - Sorry not heard of that before. Hope someone else knows.

Ally - Sounds promising for you.

Pots - Hope all well on Thursday      

Saskia - Hope you are OK      

Hello everyone else.

Had my brother and SIL round for the weekend which was nice.  Went to cake shop on Saturday and Emily picked a Winnie-the-Pooh cake tin for her birthday cake.  So up to our ears in flour this morning - but the cake seems to have come out really nicely.  Now got to spend the week decorating it.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

*Kerri* I have cheated a bit as the thing I've chosen is a soft cuddly bumble bee with a cross stitchable bib on so thought I'd put baby's name and DOB on it. But If it goes well might try something more intricate next time.

*Sue* Ooooh post some pictures when it's all decorated please. 

*Lindsey* Those levels sound great!!! So happy for you.

Been for my second walk of that day... all good... going out for dinner with best friend tonight though, hope they have something like grilled salmon!!!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - sounds like you had a lovely time - you all seem so creative when it comes to cakes!! I just go to my nearest cake shop!!!!!!!!!!

Karin - well done you - wish I could get out walking - been stuck behind my desk - hey ho - hula hooping on WII fit tonight!!! Enjoy dinner.

xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* hula hooping is way more fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Trying to get my WII fit age down from 45!!!!!!!


----------



## KW33

Dread to think what mine would be then?!?!?!?!     

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

I go away for a few hours and ive had to catch up on 1 page  


Karin - Im ashamed to say that im still not back on track with my diet  

Cath - Enjoy the hula hooping  

Sue - Are you going to use a star tip to ice the cake?

Chip - When is your  scan?

Kerri - Hope you are feeling better now   



Looks like my AF is starting early, had some more bloody mucous, looks like my cycle is getting back to normal   


x Debs x


----------



## donn1

hi daimond diva  my scan will be on the 10 march, so a wee while to go yet, do u think i should go to gp and let them know i am pregnant just now or wait until after scan, so long ago since the last time i was pregnant i dont remember what i did, congrats on ur cycle being back to normal

lindsay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lindsay - I would definitely go to GP now - I did and I found it extremely useful as I was admitted to hospital so much in the early stages you can only be referred by your GP (well in my surgery anyway) cant do any harm to do it early!

Debs - yah fab news - well not fab news that af is here but great that you are back on track!

Karin - what time you out to dinner?

dh busy on computer tonight so gonna use the time productively - gonna catch up on the Sky Plus - America's next top model, gossip girl, paris hiltons british best friend - how sad am I

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Chip - That is great news.  Nice high number!  How many DPEC are you?  Definitely book in with GP.  How many weeks will you be on 10th March?  

Cath - I was looking on letterbox and Jojo's earlier and saw lots of children's room accessories that i am sure must be in Ruby's room  a pink chandelier no less  and so many pretty things for girls  sounds like you have a nice relaxing evening planned!  I have sent DH out to get ingredients for buritos as it is the only thing i fancy  cannot wait to tuck in!   

Debs - Glad you are back on track! 

Karin - Good luck on your diet again  have a nice time with your friend tonight 

x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lindsay - I would go just now too   

Cath - Paris Hiltons Birtish best friend     please tell me you dont watch this      she is so shallow

Pots - Burritos, yummy, are you craving them?


----------



## Tinx

Not eating nuts myself just feeling like one!! Willow been frumpy most of the day, I have sore throat and feeling shaky and mil due here in 2 days!! I need more than nuts to cheer me up!!!!!

Really really glad about your results Lindsay, what a nightmare to have to go through. Hope that you can relax and put your feet up a bit now sweetie..

Saskia, how you coping babe? Glad the choccie was on your menu!!! How is dh today? I know what you mean about the eternal optimism, its infuriating sometimes!!


Am loving all this psychic fate fest going on!! May have to subscribe??!!!

Sorry a little post but gotta find the energy to cook dinner now so i shall away.

Thinking of you all, sorry limited personals, dont take it personally so to speak!!

PS, neighbours dog is barking in the garden for the gazillionth time, driving me nuts and I kinda want to nut it, even though I love dogs, poodles dont count!!

PPS are you getting the nut theme?? Just trying to do my bit!! 

Nighty night girls.  xx


----------



## saskia b

Hey...

Feeling relatively ok today, rang my clinic this morning to let them know, and to book a follow-up appointment to discuss all my options and get some advice! I was expecting them to give me an appointment for a months time but am seeing them first thing monday morning! This kind of cheered me up as I feel its the next step....

I know I said I would have a few months to clear my head but right now I just want to crack on.....  but think I will need a hsg first before anything else. AND I need to have a smear too....so sad about Jade Goody, not really a fan but bless her how awful to go through that and try to prepare her kids.....doesn't bear thinking about so will book my smear asap....

As for the diet well....have to finish off the chocolate tonight so will start tomorrow (honest  )

How are you all?

Cath- Room sounds great we must see pics! And wow to the adoption lady thats just unreal! I love a good bit of trashy tv.... 

Karin- Well done on the walk, I too have been kidding myself about chocolate covered brazils....could eat them all day  

Lindsay- Great news about your bloods I am so pleased for you, so awful to have the joy of a bfp then have it taken away from you by all that worry! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy, keep us posted hun  

Kerri- I saw on your profile that you are at H&E! I am there too, conceived my dd at the old premises HH! What do you think of them? Hope your headache has gone....well done with the pre-IVF diet you sound very committed! x

Sue- Glad you had a nice weekend with family, enjoy decorating your cake!  

Pots- Hope your scan goes well on thursday, not long to wait now, how exciting for you  

Ally-   Like the sound of your reading, is that all you get written back? I guess that says it all though...do you mind me asking how much it was?

Debs- Hope AF doesn't mess you around too much  

Tinx- You are nutty as a fruit cake! Haha. Hope you feel better soon, is MIL a good thing or not? I think I know the answer..... 

Ready- I think you've had your scan now? Who won the sweepstake?? Don't keep us in suspenders!!! Hope you are ok hunny! xxx

Well, thats it from me, I am determined not to be miserable about all this forever, and as dark as yesterday was, today feels better already. Chin up and all that...things could be so much worse...... 

Saskia xx


----------



## splodgesmum

Ohmigod, it seems like only a few weeks since I've been away and yet I've missed out on so much - just as I was getting to know everyone I've lost track of it all again!  

I was about to start posting again to let you know I was gearing up for my next IVF. Part of the reason I went AWOL was because I was finding it all a bit hard to get my hard round and feeling very hormonal.  

Well, the reason for being so hormonal turns out not to be fear of IVF after all, but:

I'm Pregnant!           

A natural pregnancy. Another miracle. It's very very early days and I'm trying not to count my chickens, but I'm so hopeful this means we won't be back to the clinic this year.    

Hope all the bumps and babies are well. Love to everyone else x


----------



## splodgesmum

Saskia, so sorry about the BFN. Sorry, didn't read your post properly.


----------



## donn1

hi all

will phone and get an appointment for gp for next week, pots  i am 18 days post ec and think i will be about 7 weeks when i get my first scan,

going for an early nite and sorry for short post will chat some more in am

love to all

lindsay


----------



## saskia b

splodgesmum- HUGE congratulations, how fantastic! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## kerribluecat

hi spoldgsmum - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

saskia - yeh at H&E, i think i prefer the HH layout, but as always they r such wonderful people, we too had DS at HH!!!!!
its a bit of a drive now as we since moved away but as i know them there wanted to stay and try there agin!!!!!!i see u got an app really quick!!!! they r great never known to have to ever wait to see them!!!!!!! mayb we will bump into each other!!

would be great to do a anothermiracle meet up!!!! another post i tend to go did it!!! ( i couldnt go though) i know its even more impracticle as we have little ones, but how fab it would be though! or have lo with us!!!
im sure i brag about ds too much being ivf and so precious to me, so wuld b fab to be with other ivf babies too!!!! 

will b back on later for more posting but ds is screamin for his brekky!!!! lol

kerri xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Splodgesmum - congratulations.

Pots - ooh will have to check that out, will try and put photos on ** later.  You may be investing in some stuff yourself if you have a  

Debs - shes 'hot'  I do watch stuff like that Im afraid! not that Im into Paris or anything, I just like watching for the clothes and stuff!!

Tinx - sorry you are feeling so rough - why arent you on the brazil nut band wagon?!!!

Saskia - so glad your spirits are slightly lifted and are ready for the next stage. Know what you mean about Jade Goody - so sad.

Lindsay - are you going back today to repeat the blood test? Let us know how you get on.

Kerri - hope you managed to calm down ds!!!!!!

As for me, feeling really down today, not hormonal just really sad   dont know why I just guess its coming to the end of the month and yet again the return of af, shes not here yet but I know she is coming   

On a different note though, just bought myself a new outfit to wear out for a girlie night next Friday  

xx


----------



## Stokey

Good morning Girls  

Its a really miserable day here weather wise...yuck hate it grey and rainy  

Hello splodgsmum and Congratulations hun thats fab news you must be in a state of shock! How lovely a surprise, take care and look forward to hearing your progress 

Lindsay - thats great news on your levels hun you must be so relieved, take it easy these next few weeks and let others take the load so pleased your ok was thinking about you yesterday.

Saskia hun I was thinking about you too, how are you doing sweet? with regard to the psychic you can ask up to 3 questions i  only asked the 1 and it cost $10 about £5 sterling.  I know it might not come true but it does give you hope and she seems lovely and has been fairly consistent with my local psychic!

Tinx - we have the neighbours from hell re dogs! single woman next door with 2 dogs that NEVER go out only access to small yard for poops etc. they never get walked and bark and howled all day from 6am to 5 pm when she gets back! 1 of dogs is her daughters that she "rescued" it and as left it at mothers (shes left home) last year she bought a staffy bull terrier puppy and guess what thats ended up next door the eldest dog died at new year so now both her daughters dogs are next door home alone all day barking and yapping and howling! I really should report it especially with all these incidents over children being killed! you should never leave a staffy like that for too long they love company and get aggressive if left on their own for long period of times! Its a complete nightmare esp when DH is on nights and needs his sleep, have tried talking to her but she did nothing to help and now we get extremley loud music at weekends from dawn till dusk! I hate living here!
sorry that ended up as a bit of a rant but i can hear them barking this morning since 7!
Good luck with MIL i won't get started on mine i'll end up on another rant! do u get on with yours? xx

Cath - how did the tv night go? love nights when i get control of the remotes! they are rare! how are u feeling?

Karin well done hun on all the walking good for you! it does make you feel better doesn't it! the more you go the more u want to do! hope your ok sweetie any news re surgery?

Debs - good news your cycle is getting back to normal it does make things easier doesn't it! 

Sue -i love making cakes! youv'e inspired me for today! i think Issy and I will be making some fairy cakes too! yummy

Kerri -i'd love to have a meet up it would be nice to all sit down and have a natter and let our little miracles all play together i think we should all go visit ready in Canada! i'm sure our dh/dp wouldn't mind   hope your doing ok hun xx

Hello to evryone else if i've missed u! sorry!

A/F has completley disappeared for now!  I know this sounds stupid but I just feel like i'm never going to get this tx started! it seems to be moving further and further away from me and when it does eventually start i don't hold up much hope as i feel i'm worse (fertilitywise) than when i started last time! why can't it just happen? i know that sounds selfish as some of you girls on here have been and are going through so much more than me, I wish it could just happen for us all girls i think we deserve it!

off to tesco now joy of joys but then we'll make some cakes! YAY

bye for now

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

congrats splodesmum on ur bfp

tiger  the clinic said levels were good so dont need to go back to get checked

stokey  thats hellish re the dogs, i had the same prob a few yrs ago and its a livin  nite mare, my neighbours were horrid too, and so glad when we moved, hope u can get it sorted out, can u report them to rspca annoymously ur poor dh must be shattered!!

saskia  good on u going for it again so soon, as thats what i was like with my medicated iui 6 yrs ago and it took 4 attempts for that too work,sometimes u have to keep going and u WILL get ur positive outcome
as thats how i felt

sorry if i missed anyone out, have still got old bown discharge but not worrying about it,

love to all

lindsay


----------



## DiamondDiva

Spodgesmum - OMG, Congratulations on your BFP        

Cath -     I like a new outfit when i go out too    

Ally - Did you take the Clomid?

Lindsay - Glad everthings ok


----------



## Shoe Queen

Lindsay - good news then.

Ally - I will join you on feeling pretty miserable then too! Your neighbours sound a right laugh - not!

Debs - Just got back from shopping spree and feeling slightly lifted.  Massive sale on and managed to buy (amongst other things) a one-shoulder electric blue mini dress, new leather biker jacket, tops, belts and a pair of kangeroo daps for Ruby!! I bought an all in one jump suit earlier so now I have a choice of what to wear!!?

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

P.S.  I AM going to see confessions of a shopaholic


----------



## ready4Family

saskia, just read your news hun, and I'm so sorry.    Talk to your consultant and make sure that you get those tests that you want.  It's your body and if they show something then that will give you some answers.  If the results are fine, then they'll give you ease that all is ok with your tubes, etc.  Good luck with your follow up.
PS - It was only our appointment last week...my scan is on Monday.

Hello also to Karin, Sue, Tiger, Pots, Stokey, Tinx, chip, and all the new faces on here.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -      Sounds like you did well on your shopping trip, think i'll take DD shopping on friday


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath -    Sounds like you got some great stuff.  Glad it cheered you up.

Debs - Will be decorating with star tip and using buttercream which I think is much easier to work with.  Glad you cycles seem to be getting back to normal.

Lindsay - Glad everything seems to be OK.

Ally - Have fun making the cakes.    to your idea to meet up in Canada.  Its not selfish what you are feeling      

Saskia - Glad you are feeling a bit better and are looking forward.  

Slodgesmum - Many congrats.

Karin - Will post pic if I can work out how to do it.  Hope you had a nice time out.

Kerri - Hope DS was happy after breakfast.

Hi R4F - Can't wait to hear to news after Monday.

Hello everyone else.

Went to a messy play thing this morning which was new (and great that it was running in half-term).  The have built a new place where you can take under 5s whenever you want and use the toys and things and it is all free (sounded a bit too good to be true at first) and it is really lovely.  Kitchen is free for all with tea/coffee, squash and biscuits.  Really impressed and so nice to have something to in school holidays.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

I had a lovely meal out with BF last night. So nice to have a good chat without having to see what Emma is putting in her mouth or emptying out of cupboards!!  We actually managed to finish our conversations!!! 

Splodgesmum Congratulations hun!!! What fabulous news!!! 

*Ready*  LOVELY to see you!!!!  How are you doing? We are busy planning to gate crash yours for a H4AM meet up!!! 

*Sue* Messy play place sounds fab... how did you find out about it?

*Deb* Sorry that AF arrived but glad cycle is getting back to normal!! 

*Cath* Sounds like fab shopping trip, glad that it's cheered you up a little.  I want to see COAS... read all the books too. I think we anticipate the end of the month/cycle and it does affect our mood.  I'm hoping for you this month.   

*Lindsey* Glad that you feelinga little more relaxed hun. When is your scan?

*Ally* Yep walking does lift my mood actually. Going back to weightwatchers tonight. Know I've put on at least 5 pounds due to choc munching but feel in control again now. No news on surgery, just waiting for letter confirming when it will be but that took about 5 wweeks last time and it's only been a week... so a bit in limbo really.  Re AF is it not worh speaking to GP and see if they can give you something to start a "proper' bleed? You haven't been able to start the clomid have you?  I'm sure Ready could accomodate us all!!! 

*Saskia* So pleased for you that it isn't a long wait for your follow up appointment.  Well done on being so positive and determined hun. 

*Kerri* I think a meet is a great idea if people are up for it. I've met a few FF's before and always feel so comfortable with them. 

*Tinx* How are you hun?

Hugs for all.

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

blimey this post moves so fast!!!!

im telling dh im sorting out money online as we have just been naughty and went in cambridge whooppps!! so juggling some finances as he says he cant believe how much time i spend on the laptop!!!! 

*tiger - shooping defo lifts the spirits even though ive just blown nealr y a whole months CB..whoops only £20 to last me now for the rest of the month !!!!!!, im too supposed to be out with some ols school girlfirnds next week, though cant drink and dont want then knowing im tx, so will hardly been fun for me as we used to all like one to many glasses and very rare we get together!!! r goin to a seafood restaurant, i noted im skint as full time mum, so 2 courses for £12 bargain, leaving £8 for a some still waters!!lol, and can hopefully stock up on protien hehe!!

ally yum yum to the cakes!!! i was naughty and hot a chocolate frappacino today hey ho!!! back on the camomile now!! ..canada how fab but i guess a tad to far , where is everyone based? a meet up would b cool!!!!!!!
hey goin to tesco is sometimes my fun weekly outing lol!!!!!!

sue messy play sounds fun!!! i bought ds some painting aprons today, looks well cute, hes currently walking round the house in one with a mini chalboard in one hand and alump of chalk in the other!!!, will venture to paints!!1 honest bein as dh and i r art teachers he has no escape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

saskia  

chip glad all is well, hope D clears up soon though 

kw33 yeh meet up, fancy coordinating it with me  

hi to tinx, hope u r feeling brighter darlin xxxxxxx

diamondiva, karin, slodgesmum and everyone else , so many i have to write notes each time to remember 

hope everyone has had a good day!!!!

xxxxxxxx*


----------



## Shoe Queen

afternoon

Sue - ooh messy play sounds fun ....

Hi Ready

Karin - glad the meal went well - great to have a catch up.  Good luck with Weight Watchers tonight!

Debs - Friday, yes, half term and my day off so definitely another shopping trip planned for when I get my official BFN!!

Kerri - naughty, naughty!! your planned night out sounds fun and a bargain too!!

Still feeling really down in the dumps, the shopping spree lifted me temporarily but am just not feeling it..........


----------



## KW33

*Cath* I know it's going to be bad news just a case of how bad.  

*Kerri* Just let Emma loose with paints this afternoon...  probably be clearing the mess up until this time tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - think positive, Im sure you will be fine - just think of me when you are there, a 32 year old whos fitness levels measure 13 years older than she actually is.


----------



## KW33

*Cath *    I have to be realistic... my scales are telling me it's doom and gloom.   I have eaten my own body weight in junk so it's my own fault. 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick one as I've got a meeting shortly.

Stokey, sending you big hugs.  You're not selfish hun...all this tx is soo hard no matter what you've gone through.

Sue, thanks...I'll let you know how the scan goes...and what we're having.  The play area sound so great...and all the better it was free.

Karin, so wonderfrul that you had such a nice night with your friend.  It's so important to try and get out once in awhile with your other half looking after your LO.  You're so hard on yourself...you've done fantastic so far with all the walking and the weight loss.  You should be very proud of yourself.  I am!

Cath, sorry that you're feeling so down.  Go and shop..whatever will help.  You certailyu deserve it.


----------



## Stokey

Hiya chicadees!

I think we have all had the same thoughts today!  i bought Issy a make your own farm set yesterday so DH has been making rubber mould animals I've been painting them and Issy just went nuts with all the little paint tins on the farmyard buildings! she was covered! It was hilarious, especially DH's face when she ran to him for a cuddle.  I just dumped her in the bath and hosed her down, Messy play is fun!  

Needless to say we didn't get round to the bun making so have promised her we'll do that tomorrow! We're going to make milkybar button ones! I'll let you know how it goes and how DH fairs  

Kerri - Its actually our weekly outing too! Issy gets so excited as a good friend works on the tills so she walks down the length of the store shouting"Aunty Carol, Aunty Carol!"  Its really quite sweet    its sounds like you have had a good day, nothing beats a spot of retail therapy! you go girl!

Karin - Good luck sweetie it doesn't matter what the scales say hun you have been brilliant with your PMA and keep it up it can take a while to see the effects and theres times when you feel like saying S0d it but you'll go past that and feel better! I'm so proud of you hun, keep up the good work  

Debs - Hi hun  no i haven't been able to start the clomid yet   I think i may have to speak to clinic/gp soon and see what they say, I'm surprised that the clinic haven't suggested something, maybe they don't work like that?! How u doin hun, hows A/F fairing up?

Cath - I agree hun    tell us what the film is like, I've only read shopaholic and baby and that was hilarious! I so hope your wrong about friday i'd love u to have some fab news hun 

Sue - thanks hun its so nice to come on here and know you girls really care. I feel like i can tell you all anything and it does help to get it out! sounds like you had a fun morning too! i think we should do that as DH would be more at ease, his curtains wouldn't be in immediate danger then    he's very perdantic my bloke!

Ready- thanks hun its nice to know that other people have felt the way u do. You don't feel so alone then! good luck for monday hope bubs is growing nicely! how do you fancy half a dozen girlfriends and their LO's arriving on your doorstep  

Lindsay - its awful init! its like torture hearing a dog bark like that, luckily Mum doesn't live too far away so DH has to sleep there! he shouldn't have to though, can't tell u how much i dispise them!  Hope your doing ok hun and taking it easy, xx

Hiya Tinx, Becca, splodesmum, saskia   hope u are ok

looking forward to shameless and bottle of white! and have been naughty and bought some alpine milka today....i love that chocolate yummy!

lots of hugs girls
ally xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Stokey, I'd LOVE it if you and all my FFs and their little ones showed up at my doorstep!  Too bad I live so far away.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - How did you get on at WW?

Cath -    Shopping again   

Ally - Hope the clinic can do something about your AF   

R4F - Not long til the scan now  

Kerri - Sounds like you had a fab day.

Sue - Messy play sounds fab, wish we had something like that here.


Started spotting this afternoon so AF should hopefully arrive tomorrow, im trying to think positive and that i'll only have a few more before the FET.


x Debs x


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi all, thanks for the messages of congrats - toyed with the idea of putting a new ticker on my profile but think it's a bit too early.  

Still struggling to keep up with you chatty lot, but ready, looking forward to your scan news - how exciting!


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Well as expected not great news at WW.  But at least I know whereI stand now... tomorrow is another day and I must shift those pounds to get my body in good (better ) shape for surgery and further TX. 

*Debs* Hmmm... not great as you can see... but feeling ready to start anew.  FET will come round so quickly... Have you set a month for it now?

*Ready* Thanks hun - you are so sweet. 

*Ally* Thanks to you too. Messy play is fun... clearing up... not so much fun!!!  I'm still covered in glitter!!!  I would definitley speak to someone about giving AF a proper nudge.

Big hello to all other lovely mummies. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

*Karin*, sorry to hear the news at WW wasn't great - but at least you went. It's when you stop going cos you don't want to face up to a bad week that it all goes downhill IME! 

Losing weight is soooo hard - I've battled my weight for so many years, you have my every sympathy.


----------



## saskia b

Hello ladies....

Well AF has shown her face today....  and don't I know it, I am SO uncomfortable its untrue! I feel so huge in the belly that I think I may actually pop at some point soon, and I feel sick too which is odd as not normally feeling like this at all....  Oh the joys...

Cath- OMG you can SHOP! Would love to have a good spend up, that would be very uplifting...you deserve it hunny so enjoy it! You lucky girl being able to wear jumpsuits etc!! 

Karin- Hope you did ok at WW, at least you have made it back there...I am still to face that hurdle, just can't at the moment but its all excuses excuses! You'll be back on track soon hun xx

Splodgesmum- Never too early for a ticker!  

Debs- Yes not too many more AF's for you  

Sue- I have just found something similar to your free messy play thing near me...through the Change 4 Life website (worth a look everyone!  ) but have not been yet will give it a go next week....problem is I am a bit OCD and don't like mess/dirt etc!! 

Ally- You must be so fed up with AF, so annoying! Thinking of asking for a reading from Brooke! Hope you enjoy your evening of wine, chocolate and shameless! x

Kerri- I preferred HH too, I only live round the corner from there for a start! Such a pain to travel to now but like you say they are a nice bunch! Somehow though I feel this place is not so lucky for me.....  Let me know when you're there as we may bump into each other   Hey tesco can sometimes be my DAILY outing! Haha!

Ready- Oh I jumped the gun and thought you had your scan this week sorry! BTW we are all coming for a baby shower!!! Wouldn't that be fun!!!

Tinx- How are you lovely? Is MIL here yet or are you busy cleaning etc in preparation??

Hi Lindsay, Pots, anyone else I may have missed....

Well I am going to try and get an early night tonight....so tired...nunnight! xx

Saskia xx


----------



## saskia b

Karin- Don't be too hard on yourself, you've had loads to contend with over the past few weeks....I am going to try and take a leaf out of your book and get walking....and try and give up chocolate.....note the word TRY!


----------



## splodgesmum

*Saskia*, think I will leave it until I've had my HCG test! 

Sorry to hear AF is making you feel so crap. 

Definitely up for a baby shower with *ready*!! Always wanted to visit Canada! 

Re: the messy play/OCD thing, surely if you hate mess then going out somewhere would be better than doing it at your house?!


----------



## saskia b

Splodgesmum- Thats what I'm hoping! Priya is a really messy little tike though....she knows it winds me up....and puts every meal in her hair for my benefit! I do let her do paint stuff but with wipes at the ready!


----------



## splodgesmum

She sounds like a little character!!  

Lol at the meals in her hair - is that so she can save a bit for later?!


----------



## Stokey

Good morning! 

saskia -   hope your not feeling rough for long, hope its eased a bit this morning, take some painkillers hun and try and rest if you feel rough, can someone watch LO for you if your not too good? Hope you slept well I don't think I could part with choc, tried it once over Christamas, I lasted 3 weeks and then caved!

Karin -   your ace for going and facing it, at least you have a goal now hun and keep going its worth it in the long run!  

Ready - I,ve booked us all flights for Friday so best get those camp beds up    how ace would that be! I love Canada and could quite happily move there! Hope your doing well hun, not long till you find out the flavour, very exciting xx

Debs - Hope your ok and A/F is being gentle with you, thats a good way of looking at it, not many more to go hun.

Cleaning again today then cakes this afternoon, Issy had a really unsettled night and I seemed to be up and down alot last night, Shameless was funny really enjoyed that, and the bottle of white oh yes and the choc went down well too! Oh well Gym and badminton tonight so have to work extra hard me thinks!

take care girls and big hellos to everyone else.......hope Tinx is ok haven't heard from her for a while  

bye
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning everyone

Ally - I know the feeling recently Ive been up and down at night with Ruby, dont know whether its dreams or what? this morning at 5am was woken by a terrifying scream from her room - I flew across the landing to her room, she had fallen out of bed and hit her head on the new furniture! She went to nursery this morning with a cut on her face and a huge black bruise on her head - love her.  Enjoy your cake baking and gymming in later - Ive got a re-match booked with dh on the tennis WII!!

Saskia - sorry you are feeling so crap - Im with you hun, being an OCD Ruby doesnt get to play with messy things!! Everyone says I deprive her but thats when she rebels too! If we are just walking to the driveway to the car in the mornings, in a flash she is gone and stamping in the mud in the garden with a wicked laugh on her face!!!

Ready - whats all this? you are putting us all up? how very kind of you....................... 

Splodge - when is your hcg?

Karin - hope it wasnt too bad for you but as you say back on track now and all that walking you are doing has got to be beneficial right!

Debs - hope af isnt too bad for you.  What can I say - Im addicted!!! I guess its my fall back - need something else to focus on rather than ttc, some people its wine (for me too sometimes) sometimes its food, sometimes exercise - for me its SHOPPING!! Know wonder I cant afford to go for tx eh!!

As for me, still feeling glum and awaiting af - once shes here I know I will feel better and the start of a new cycle begins.

Hi Sue & Tinx 

xxxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

All ready for diet this morning, nice healthy bowl of porridge with skim milk this morning. Going to make a veg soup this afternoon too. Only other thing is Emma wants "cake" which is mummy's banana cake as she now knows if the bananas in the fruit bowl are a bit black then I bake it.  But got in laws coming for lunch tomorrow (give me strength ) so will give them a large chunk of cake to take home. 

*Ally* Dh2b LOVES shameless and is ALWAYS going on at me that I should watch it with him... I might now if you say it's good - don't trust Dh2b tv tastes!!!  Looks like we'll both be baking today. 

*Cath* We all have "something" (mines food - no surprise there given my shape ) so if shopping does it then work that card baby!!!!

Hi to *Saskia, Splodge, Ready, Lindsey, Sue, Debs and Kerri * - I've PM'd *Tinx* as bit worried as to where she has gone. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - gather all that willpower hun and as you say, give most of it away!! I must admit, Im not a cake baker, dh and dd both have extremely sweet teeth but I tend to buy things in for them, biscuits, chocolates etc.  However last week we had 4 apples sat in the fruit bowl (going off) so I decided to do baked apples - what a laugh didnt follow a recipe or anything, just bunged them in a bowl with syrup, cinnamon raisins etc. anyway smelled gorgeous whilst cooked, dh (who eats anything) looked at them and said 'Ill give them a miss thanks' anyway persuaded him to try them with icecream and he said they were delicious - asked me to bake some more hee, hee!!


----------



## KW33

They sound delicious... haven't done baked appales for years!!!!  And never done them with syrup... normally use mincemeat (like mince pies obviously not what you use in spag bol  )  Might have to give them a try.  Feeling strong today so looking forward to my veg soup.  

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Tiger, poor little Ruby - she must have looked v dramatic at nursery with her war wounds!  

My hcg was taken yesterday and will be done again on Friday - results on Monday. Bit of a pain having to wait for the results, used to having them back the same day from my Fertility Clinic. Oh well, patience is a virtue!  

Karin - you can send me some banana cake if you have any left!


----------



## kerribluecat

morning  all

dh has popped out so my chance to come on here!!! , he dont mind and thinks its good, just i spend too much time on laptop!!, DS has been fed so hes happy playing with his trains!!!

sorry about my bold last post, something went a miss there with the font 

tiger - hope u feel happier soon and that the af arrives!!?? , go u the cook!!! im more the ocd cleaner than cook myself but love doin amean carrot cake!!! easy recipe MIL gave me!!!!

KW33 good luck on diet hun, i can never stick to them but had cereal with skimmed milk this morn and lunch had spinach/watercress salad with mackerel and cheese oh and a couple of brazil nuts, and a cup of wot water with lemon!!!! 

stokey - enjoy baminton and gym tonight..well done u!!!!!!, hope LO gets a better nights sleep tonight , i PM tinx too a couple of days ago, hope shes ok!!

saskia, get a hot water bottle and a choc bar, always does wonders for my AF ( pm'd u 2 xx) 

im missin lots but my memory is so pants and havin to keep flicking back and getting confused with real names and FF names lol!!!!!

big hugs to all!!!!!!!!!

kerri xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hello Mummys,


Cath - We all have something that we do, for me its make up and beauty products    , poor Ruby, hope she is ok    

Karin - Hope it wasnt too bad at WW last nite    

Kerri - Chocolate is my saviour when AF is here  

Splodgesmum - Hope you get the HCG back soon   

Ally - When you've finished your own, can you come and do my cleaning as well please   , enjoy the baking.

Saskia - My DD likes messy play but hates her hands gettin dirty   

R4F - Lookin forward to coming to your place    


Had playgroup this morning and DD is napping before i drop her off at the PIL's to go to work, ive only got this week and next week then im on shorter days      Cant remember who asked but hoping to have the FET around May/June.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* it was me that asked ... considering we're over halfway through Feb... that's not far away at all... how exciting!!!

*Kerri* Your salad sounds lovely.

*Splodge* where are you hun? I'll send it along!!! 

Nice warming bowl of soup for lunch... off to have a ww yoghurt now.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Debs, just noticed you changed your alias.  Like the diamond reference!  Lets hope that these are the last AFs for awhile.

splodgesmum, thanks for your words about our scan. Congrats to you!  Just noticed your wonderful news.  Understand hesititating adding a new ticker.  That is rough having to wait for your hcg levels.  And hey, if you ever make that trip over here, let me know.

Karin, everyone dieting has good times and bad times, but it's the overall weight that you need to look at. You've been amazing with eating and going for your walks...so don't feel bad about the WW results.  It's amazing how smart our little ones are isn't it?  Emmas still young, but yet she's figured out that black bananas mean banana cake.  Hope lunch with your in laws is ok.  Your lunch sounds yummy...especially since it's snowing here.  Funny how you're talking abotu lunch and I'm currently having my breakfast.

saskia, so sorry for AF.  It's always the worst after a tx cycle.  Sending you hugs.  Oh my gosh...a baby shower with all you girls would be the best.  I owe so much to you all for the support over the past two years.  One can only dream.

Stokey, absolutely, we'll make room for all of you!  So sorry for your little girls unsettled night..and yours too.  At leat you spent the time up well with wine and chocolate.

Cath, I've been volunteered (he he), but if you girls came, I'd for sure find room at our place. Sending you hugs, but yes, once AF comes, it's a new cycle. 

kerri, this site is amazing...and glad that dh thinks so too.  Mine was grateful for it as it meant talking to him about it a bit less (he he)

Not much doing here....except last weekend we booked a playland for Evan's birthday.  It's not until end of April but the places really fill up.  Can't believe that my baby is turning 4.  Seems like he was just born.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi Ladies,

You lot are making me really hungry with all this food talk - haven't had lunch yet.

R4F - Know what you mean.  Can't believe that my little baby is going to 4 on Saturday - time has just flown by.  Sounds like a fun birthday you have planned.

Debs - Not long for you now.  Bet you are looking forward to shorter days.

Kerri - Just noticed that you are in Ely - I am in Cambridgeshire too.

Ally - Have fun baking.  Hope Issy has a better night.

Cath - Poor Ruby - Emily still quite often falls out of bed - doesn't seem to wake up though - sometimes find her asleep on the floor in the middle of the room.  

Karin - Sorry it wasn't better news at WW but at least you know where you are now and can get back to it.  Sounds like you have made a great start.

Slodgesmum - Hope HCG comes back OK.  Pain you have to wait

Saskia - Sorry you are feeling so bad.      

Tinx - Hope you are OK  

Hello everyone else.

Took Emily swimming this morning which we haven't done for ages - but she really enjoys it.  It is a beach type pool and they have a special mother and toddler session - so nice to take her without it being too busy.  Only pain is it is about 10 miles away and starts at 9am - so no lie in this morning (been enjoying those during half-term).

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, happy birthday to your little girl for Saturday!      What do you have planned to celebrate?  Time just flies!


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post from me as still feeling a bit groggy, DH bought me cream cakes yesterday but really couldn't face them which is so not like me! Have felt sick and bloated all day again....

I'm working tomorrow which is a rare occasion, I only work for an agency so not regular work but have avoided it for a while due to tx and clinginess of Priya....so am dreading being away from her for a whole day 7am to 9pm   eek!! Probably won't be posting tomorrow.....

Cath- I have everything crossed that those new clothes won't fit you for long, hope AF doesn't arrive for you  

Ready- Have never been to Canada so really looking fwd to it...haha   

Tinx- Have you been eaten alive by MIL?  

Sue- Ooh early start for you but I love going swimming with Priya...bring on the summer! xx

Ally- You sound so good with all that badminton, gym etc, well done you!

Hi everyone else, going to cut it short today as last nights early night didn't materialise and as I am a working girl tomorrow I better be on form! 

Saskia xx


----------



## thomasina28

hi there sorry for just jumping onto your postings , can anyone give me advice ?
i am now on day 6 after egg transfer ( 2x day 3 8 cells) and i done afew diff types HPT i know there could be residual hcg still there from injection , anyhow i did 2 digitals that said 1 week preg and today i did two diff cheaper hpt that have the blue lines on them , one came up invalid and the other has an almost invisible positive line , i know im mad but just was feeling all doom and gloom and unlike me cant stop blubbing ( crying) . cany you give any advice ? 
p.s im going to redo the blue line test tomorrow morning to see if line improves any , just starting to think its not worked . 
thomasina .x 
p.s im normally on the glasgow girls postings but a lady has just got a bfn and i dont want to make her any worse ?


----------



## Stokey

Hello  

Its very quiet here today, is everyone ok?  I think I over did it last night and felt a bit rough, another really disruptive night Issy wise and was up and down, the neighbour retaliated this morning by blasting her TV on at 6:10am for ten minutes then she left for work and the dogs started   , so really tired today!
MIL was supposed to be coming today but she has a really nasty sickness and diarrhoea bug so shes staying in bed.

Saskia - hope today went well and fast so that u get to see Priyia soon, take care hun sorry your feeling rough  

Sue - That sounded so much fun, I should really do that more often with Issy, theres a really good one at Alton towers called splash landings i think it should be on the internet, I took her once and she loved it! its only about half an hour away! well worth a visit if your in the area x

Ready - Is Evan 4 this year? Gosh time does fly has he started school or will he be doing that this year? Wine and choc was great thanks xx

Debs - not long then till FET! a nice time of year to start too!   

Cath - Hope Ruby is ok bless her was it a nightmare? I think Issy has been having them as I hear her screaming "mummy help" in the middle of the night. I hate it as i feel so helpless! Have u got any pics of this gorge furniture? sounds heaven best not let Issy see it or she'll want some! he he hope your ok hun xx

hello to everyone hope your all well, has anyone heard off Tinx? hope shes ok. 

well theres loads of washing to do so best go and ironing too which I hate! much rather be cooking! 

ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Tomasina

sorry i think we posted at the same time then,

I would take a + to be a +. when is your offical test day? I tested 4 days early and got VVV faint positive, and I too thought it could be the HCG, but apparently it should have left the sytem by then?
Do another one first thing and then wait till OTD!

Good luck hun    

ally xxxxx


----------



## thomasina28

thanks so much, dont know wots wrong im crying at the drop of a hat i s,pose its just the thought of failing now . 
i will test again tommorrow. thank you for replying. x thomasina


----------



## Stokey

Its your hormones hun and its surprising how stressed they get you, you'll be ok hun let us know how u go!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Thomasina - Sorry i cant offer any advice but just wanted to wish you all the best from one Glasgow grl to another                      

Ally -     Hope you are not feeling too bad.


Its very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok.


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

saskia, sorry you're feeling yucky.  Must be bad to have refused cream cakes.  Hope it's ok at work today...I know, it's so hard being away from our little ones.

thomasina, hello.  It's still very early to be testing and the positive line that you saw iwth the good test could be the trigger shot.  I know it's hard but better to hold off and test closer to your test day.  So sorry you're all teary.  This is so hard isn't it?  

Stokey, oh no...sorry for another rough night.  Your neighbour must have been playing the tv really loud!  Ugh!  Yes, Evan is turning 4 end of April.  Can't believe it.  AS for school, we're going to keep him in daycare as they ahve a full kindergarden program.  We could switch him to the public system but it only covers 2 days a week plus alternate Fridays and from 9am-3pm so we'd still have to put him in daycare + after school programs to cover the other time.  Too inconsistent.  Hope tonight is a better night for you and Issy.


----------



## thomasina28

thank you Debs, stokey and ready4family .x
thomasina


----------



## splodgesmum

Evening all, trying to keep myself busy as we are finally doing CC with Alex and it's heartbreaking listening to him crying.  

Thomasina, I'm in the very early stages of pg and cry at the drop of a heart - fingers crossed that +ve just keeps getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## kerribluecat

just a quickie

spodglesmum - CC isa killer i still cant handle it BUT it is worth it and does work...hold out honey xxxxxxx so sympathise with u !!!!!!!
thomas - hold out and cry all u need weve all been there xxx still a few days to go!!!!!!

been out today - whhoooppp and dh at home still so not getting much op to come on lol!!!
will be back soon!!!!
hope everyone is ok!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

please hope my af arrives tomorrow  as if does its the start of my rollercoaster and i plan to have a pizze express lunch to celebrate lol( and i have vouchers  hehe)

night xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

No personals as have had a rubbish day.  This morning found out that an aquaintance of mine is pregnant when she only had her little boy 6 months ago.  Not planned and not sure what to do...    Then my closest friend from post natal came round this afternoon and sobbed in front of me telling me she is pregnant.  She was so scared to tell me and I hugged her and and comforted her and told her it was okay and please don't cry, and congratulations (all the 'right' things to say) .... but WHAT ABOUT ME!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?  Who looks after and reassures me?  Dh2b is lovely don't get me wrong but he just doesn't feel it the same as I do.  I love my friend dearly but she's been trying for 3 months and told me that she "knew" how hard it was as she had waited 3 months and some other friends had announced their pregnancies in that time. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How is that the same... how how how, why why why?  I'm so angry (not at her I am pleased for them) so so angry and upset.  I hate my body for failing me so badly.       Crying now, today has been too tough but it's helped just typing my feelings out.

sorry for the total me post.

Karin (who is fed up with being positive and upbeat right now  )

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Just lost 2 big posts so not going to bother now....

BUT.....HUGE hugs for Karin,   crying with you darling its just so unfair....and why do we hide our feelings while others can sob around us? Whats that all about? Thinking of you hunny....


----------



## Stokey

You don't have to be positive and up beat on here hunny have a good cry and get it out we all love u hun     life can be incredibly cruel at times and completely unjust. sending lots of love Karin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

It must be a hormonal thing at the moment, I too have been feeling really down the last few days, so teary, just dont know whats wrong with me - ok thats a lie - its because I desperately want another child   dh and I ended up having a huge argument last night and I know its shameful to say but I think I must blame him for this infertility journey - in a temper I threw the remote control across the room - smashed to pieces and now I cant even watch tv as its all controlled from the remote (sky plus) still no bloody af, wish she would just turn up to put me out of my misery. 

I had a wonderful dream last night that I took a pg test and 2 lines came up immediately - then I had to go and wake up, this is how messed up my head is, last night in bed I was even thinking of ways to leave dh   where I would go, how I would do it etc.  Am soooooo down right now.............

Sorry for the 'me' post - promise I will post personals later 

x


----------



## Stokey

oh hunny I have those dreams too and I could swear they were real at the time, its natural that you feel so angry hun i'm just sorry that you have to go through this at all.
Did you do another test this morning?
How is it with DH now?
lots of love and cuddles hun and i'm here if you want to chat

allyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath -       The pressures of ttc are enough to make anyone crack and can put enormous pressure on any relationship.  Wish I had some advice for you but all I can say is that I hope that things get better.  Sending more      

Karin -       Why is it that we always have to be providing the comfort to others that are worried about upsetting us.  Of course we are going to be upset it reminds us that it is not happening to us.  As for understanding because it didn't happen for three months - well that just goes to show how little others really understand doesn't it.  It is OK not to feel positive all the time - I think you need to wallow in your own self-pity sometimes and it does a lot of good - and why shouldn't you when you end up supporting everyone else all the time.  We are always here to listen and support you.  Lots of love and      

Kerri - Hope you are able to celebrate with that pizza.

Slodgesmum - Good luck with the CC it is horrible but worth it.  

Hi Thomasina - Hope things work out well for you.

Saskia - Hope you are feeling better today.

R4F - Thanks.  We plan to take her to The Raptor Foundation near us.  They have lots of owls and other birds.  Her cousin (who she adores) is coming too.  Then we are taking her for pizza and ice cream afterwards.  Then on Sunday I have family coming over - not sure where I am going to put them all.  Hope everything is OK with you.

Ally - Hope you had a better night.  What a lovely neighbour you have  

Hello everyone else. Hope you all have a good weekend.

Injections for Emily today.  Feeling really upset about taking her (although obviously for her own good).  I wasn't sure whether I should tell her or not but I have and promised chocolate afterwards which she seems to have focused on.  I am a bit of a mean mummy when it comes to treats so it is quite a big deal for her.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Sue - hope little Em is ok   and a huge   for saturday! sounds like you have a lovely day planned!


----------



## strawbs

for this thread.  I feel the same sorry not been around I too am feeling down-no af  , poorly baby who to top it off slipped at the childminder whilst crawling abd now has a massive bruise on his face.  feel so guilty and generally sh1t!

xx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there i spoke with STOKEY and DEBS on here yesterday . i ended up doing at least 6 HPT  yesterday . just about all negative . apart from a nearly invisible line ? on a realy cheap test. This morning i did another HPT (  xCHEAPY ONE WITH THE LINES , THEN A DIGITAL) the one with lines was a definate positive and so was the digital one . do you think that i could be positive . also very early this morning i had severe cramping had to hot water bottle it away ! 
thomasina. x

p.s we are at GCRM in Glasgow , first ivf . i have  2 teenagers , but we have no kids together . we have lost several babies and pregnancys over the last 4 years including twin boys .


----------



## kerribluecat

karin - toger   
i know why is it all unfair!!!!!
my af hasnt arrived yet today, was convinced when i woke up it would be as have back ache etc and needed to eat far to many sweets last night, but no!!!! so goin to drown my sorrows with a pizza express lunch!!!!!!! 
it has to come today..please

big hugs though and do cry, i feel the same its all IF 24/7 right now, poor dh is gettin the brunt of it and none of the other ( tmi)

arrggghhhhhh!!!!

  
to everyone of us xxxxxxxxxxxx

kerri xxxx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Kerri . this may be tmi but whenever i need AF to come on i   with my dh. 
soz tmi 
thomasina x


----------



## splodgesmum

*kerrie*/*sapphire*, thank you for the support - Alex slept through the night last night for the first time in weeks so it was _definitely _worth it! 

*Karin*, I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through right now    . It makes me soooo angry when women say they can "understand how you feel" when they have tried 3/4/5 months . Such a stupid and insensitive thing to say.

Sending big hugs your way      .

Tiger, for you too      

Thomasina, that definitely sounds like a  to me - congratulations! 

My HCG test from Tuesday was 74 which seems fine as my LMP was 23rd Jan so still very early days. Waiting for my 2nd test results on Monday.


----------



## Stokey

oh dear girls whats going on? we seem to be really suffering at the mo! any ideas what we can do to cheer each other up?
Strawbs and Kerri     some big cuddles for you 2, hope LO is ok strawbs, don't feel guilty hun they have so many bumps and accidents its not your fault bt when u feel down already it just adds to it.  

ok I have an idea with spring just around the corner what would be everyones fav holiday dest if money was no question? Mine would be seychelles as I have never been and it looks so idyllic and peaceful, i'd take a case full of books and sit on the beach sipping cocktails (delivered by gorgeous waiter of course) and read all day till dinner and then dance all night!

I know its only a pipe dream but its fun imaging!   
  for all of you thinking of you all

ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey

splodgesmum - thats really goon news you must be relieved     for monday hun

tomasina - thats sounds good to me hun, take care xx


----------



## splodgesmum

*stokey*, thank you 

As for favourite holiday destinations - definitely New Zealand. Went there in 2005 and had the best holiday ever!

New destinations, it would have to be the US - desperate to go to the Grand Canyon and Yosemite. Could be some while before we're able to afford that kind of holiday again though! Oh, would also love to go to Egypt and see the pyramids and to Japan just because it seems soooo different from anywhere else I've ever been.


----------



## DiamondDiva

OK, This is for Karin, Cath, Splodgesmum, Kerri and Ally, and anyone who needs one x

​
Karin -    People think they understand but unless they've lived with IF they never will.

Cath -    Beleive me, ive had those thoughts too   , where would i go, how would i cope on my own etc but that was before DD arrived, i think i resent my DH sometimes for not being able to give me the thing that comes so easy to everyone else, though i would never tell him as i know he already blames himself.

Splodgesmum - We did CC with DD about 10 months ago with DD as we had gotten into some bad sleeping habits, we would let her fall asleep downstairs then move her to her cot    but 3 nights of CC and pick up put down worked and she's slept well mostly ever since.

Sue - Its a big thing for DD to get sweets too, hope the jabs go ok  

Thomasina -    Congratulations   

Kerri - Has the  turned up yet?

AF arrived yesterday  i got a response from JennyPenny only after i posted on her forum about my reading, she said she sent it days ao but ive checked my spam and normal folders and havent received anything, anyway she said she saw me getting a BFP in October 09 and i would give birth around 20/06/10, havent told DH yet but i told him yesterday that i fancy seeing the woman he and my mum saw last year, will tell later what she said as i need to recharge my laptop battery and DD is standing in her dolls pram, need to get her out


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Feeling marginally better although not sure how long that will last  Got a girlie night in tonight at a friends house. One close friend 39 weeks pregnant one friend not pregnant and the close friend who told me yesterday. Have a feeling I'm in for a night of false smiles and new baby chat.  I really hate the person that TTC and IF has turned me into. Definitley very low and feeling very sorry for myself. Keep telling myself to shake off how I feel and just get on with it but can't seem to do it. Thanks for all your comments ladies - without you all I doubt I could survive days ike yesterday so a huge THANK YOU!!!!   

*Cath* Oh hunny, nothing is ever easy is it? You poor thing. It's understandable why you feel as you do and I think if we add hormones to that then I'm not surprised you feel a wreck.            

*Sue* Hope Emily is okay today and enjoys her chocolate.  Sounds like you have a wonderful weekend of celebrations planned, lovley!!!

*Kerri* Sorry that AF is being a pain  Hope she shows later today so you can be on your way. 

*Splodge* CC is a tough one hun... stay strong and it will be worth it but   
for you. Great news about HCG levels. 

*Saskia/Ally* thanks for your words last night - it helps so so much to "talk" to people that "get it" instantly. 

Ally Fiji for me... saw a picture in a magazine once.... lush

*Strawbs*    Poor little one. And poor you  AF!!!!

*Thomasina* Sounds like a positive to me. 

*Debs* Awww... thanks.  at DD in pram ... had to rescue Emma from her dolls cot this mornig!!  

Big hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Just a quick post for now.

Sue, sounds like you have fantastic birthday celebrations planned for your little girl.  Bet she'll have a blast with her cousin at the foundation.  Are they close in age?  And how nice you're having family over as well to celebrate.    As for her injections, hope they go as easily as possible.  We gave Evan a flu shot a few months ago and he really surprised us.  I was so stressed and upset about it.  We told him beforehnad that he was geting a little poke poke just like Elmo in his book who goes tot he dr.  Well, he was soooo brave...didn't cry or antything.  Often it's harder on us.

Karin, just wanted to send you big hugs.     I so feel for you.  During those 2 years we were trying, had (easy) pregnancies around me as well as births and it's just so painful.  Life is so unfair with how it's just so hard for us to fall pregnant..and like you I was angry at my body for failing me.  My MIL always said to me "it's not IF but WHEN"...so keep that in mind.  You're taking the steps to make it happen...try and look ahead at your surgery that will clear things up and get you that wonderufl baby in your arms.  And as for dh2b, men as so different.  My dh was always like "if its happens then that's great...if not, then oh well".   That's why I'm so grateful for this site as guys just don't understand.  Big hugs...I know how hard this is.  Hope tonight goes ok for you.     

Cath, sending you big hugs as well.  IF puts such stress on a couple, especially since they deal with it differently.  Big hugs.


----------



## kerribluecat

afternoon all
well the hasnt arrived   
had a lovely time as PExpress and DS was a little dream..until the end he fluing his book and it hit a bot on another table whhhoooppppps!!!!!, i was extremley apologetic but i dont think the mum noticed she was too busy having a huge glass of wine nattering to her mate 
started the week thinking my dh would do my head in but after a big chat ive had a lovely week and will miss him lots when he goes back to work next week, so will ds, they have had some real quality time sometimes that weekends just dont allow!!!

big hugs to everyone

KW33 - good luck tonight....ive had many false smile evenings, its painful, ive got a girlie noght next sat and dreading it as have to make up an excus ewhy im driving whilst all them got sloshed  

slodgesmum - on the NZ front with u!!! love it there, we got married on abeach over there in 2006!!! and so want to go back!!!!!! as have a good friend live out there too!!!!, to be honest just anywhere with sunshine would be good!!! i DONT do winter!!!!

ready4 family - mmm it never has the same affect on men does it, thank god for all u guys and chatting........i think we should do a meet to cheer us all up and focus on, we r all so down right now ;9

diamondiva/stokey - thanks for the  ...right back at ya!!!!
......but no AF for me!

thomasina -   ..might have to try   tonight if no joy   ...needs must i guess 
hi to everyone else too, anyone heard from tinx?been awhile!

saskia - totally agree with u re HH/H&E!!!!!! 

well dh just offered to go back out and get some tesco shopping...not one to complain..hence getting 5 mins to get on here


----------



## splodgesmum

Thanks for the hug *diamond*, and hugs back to all those feeling low  

*Karin*, totally with you on hating the person that IF turns you into - I avoided anyone who was pg when ttc. In fact, in your shoes, I wouldn't even have gone to your girls' night so good for you for going. No one understands the pain unless you've lived it, and people say the most stupid things that often make it worse .

kerrie, we got married in Oz in 2000! Not on a beach, but it was on Valentine's Day! 

Have my parents here now which is lovely, so I can have a rest.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Feeling slightly better now, however af still hasnt turned up and I have massive backache (sound like you Kerri?) I havent done a pg test because I know af is on her way, just gonna sit it out and wait for her to turn up.

Karin - thanks for the PM hun, lovely to know (or not) that other people are experiencing the same as me and we are not alone!! Fiji is fab hun - got married there!! most romantic place ever!

Ally - thank hun, wouldnt it be great if geography was right and we could pop over to each others houses and have a good ole b*tch and moan!! throw a few bottles of vin rouge in there too!! As for holiday destinations um.....Dubai, Miami, St Lucia to name but a few!!

Debs - thank you for your gorgeous piccy - it certainly cheered me up!

Splodge - Oz is fab, my hubby is an aussie and we are heading back there this year with the intention of emigrating there one day!

Thomasina - it sounds like you are pg - hope you get it confirmed soon.

Sue - wishing emily a massive HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow - have a wonderful time!

R4F - thanks for your kind words sweetie.

Saskia - how you doing?

Tinx - hope you are ok and not as hormonal as us lot!!

Im a little lost right now so I hope Ive remembered everyone!


----------



## ready4Family

kerri, glad you had such a nice time at PExpress.  Oops for ds flinging the book.  Is your dh away every week for work?  That must be so hard.  Yeah...this definitely doesn't affect men the way it does us.  Hope AF comes soon so you can move ahead with your ivf.

splodgesmum, I'm with you in how people make stupid comments while TTC.  They think they're helping but often make things worse. THe one I hated most was "well at least you have Evan"....as if I wasn't grateful for him every second of the day and I had no right wanting another.  Enjoy your visit with your parents.  Always nice to have help around.

Cath, glad you're feeling a bit better now....aside from the backache. Hope Af comes soon so you can move ahead (or surprised you and doesn't come at all)


----------



## kerribluecat

ready4family

dh teaches so no hes not away but its been lovely having home this halfterm..only 6 weeks till easter lol!!!!

ive had the 'well u have Samuel' (ds) its a pain that one as like u say as if we r not totally grateful and overwhelmed by their existence each dam day!!!!!!, but dont have the right to be desperate to give our child a bro or sis!!!!

still no af, keep goin to loo in hope...how ironic as in a couple of months ill b hoping the opposite!!!!!!!!!!!, naughty but might have to a glass of two of wine as its not here is that ok to do??

kerri xx

xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

though I'd do a post before I set out for my night out/in.

As everyone is aware Ready has her scan on Monday... I thought I'd post a list of everyones boy/girl guesses so if you post I'll collate them and put up a list.  And we can see who's right!!!

*Ready* Thanks for your words hun... much appreciated. My dh2b is the same... he's soooo happy with Emma that although he'd like more he's okay with just her . That makes me sound like I'm not grateful for my daughter which Of course I am but I yearn for another baby. I'm SO excited about your scan, I can't wait to hear all about it and what flavour bump you are growing. 

*Kerri* Glad you enjoyed PE... had to laugh when you said about DS throwing a bopok as Emma did something similar at Zizzi when she was about the same age.  I was mortified but the affected couple were very understanding. I'm with you on the "be grateful" thing   

*Splodge* I know what you mean sometimes I do cancel these things (like the PN group one after lap as 4 pregnant women there) but these are my closest friends here and I can't afford to lose them as all family and best friend over an hour or more away. so lots of gritting of teeth!!! Enjoy having your parents there... and have a break. 

*Cath* Glad you are feeling a little better. When is/was Af due exactly? Fiji is where (if we ever get married ) I'd like to have my/our honeymoon.

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Enjoy the night    

Cath - I got a response from Jenny Penny, she said she saw me gettin a BFP in October 09 and giving birth to a boy around 20/06/10, my cousin and her DH and my god-daughter (their DD) are emigrating to Oz this year, his brother moved out a few years ago with his family and loves it, going to see a Spiritualist next month, DH and my mum saw her last year and was remarkably accurate, she told my mum that she saw her with problems with her breast and she had breast cancer 4 years previous and that she had no end of problems with it which she did, but only with her wounds healing and getting infections in them, she also told her that she had not long become a granny for the 1st time and that she'd waited a long time to become a gran, she also described DD to a T, i guess there are loads of fair haired blue eyed girls but the other things she told her were uncanny, so then DH decides that he wanted to see her too, after DD was born he took a career break for a year with a view to finishing his degree and setting up his own business, she told him all about his and about us TTC for so long, and how happy we were now we had a beautiful DD, she also told him that she knew she'd met hil MIL and described my mum, she told him that we were moving, not just houses but countrys, sa you know we are hoping to move to Eire next year and she described the plot of land and the area surrounding to a T again, its a strange shape as its a triangle and she also described this, he asked if we would have any more kids and she couldnt tell    but said that its possible, oh she also told him that May and June 08 would be good months for DH getting back to working again and thats when he got his 1st contracting job , there were other things that i cant remember but he recorded it all on a dictaphone so he's remember, the woman is very accurate and is only £20 per hr or how ever long she gives you, DH had a hr and my mum had 45 mins so great value i think, im looking forward to seeing her.  sorry i went on forever.


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Karin - I guess blue, again!      Have a good time hun I think your amazing and being very positive, you have handled things so well and I so hope you get that next   really soon . xxx

kerri- maybe if i do us both an A/F dance they may show up, here goes:                                                                                                                                                        
hows that? Let see if it works   

Cath - I'm moving to Wales   its the offer of the wine that sealed it   

Debs - love the bear hug thanks hunny   right back at ya

hello everyone else hope your all doing ok this fri nite! I have been to the gym again, but have had such upset tummy today and yesterday so wasn't really feeling it   maybe A/f might be on her way as it is CD80 today officially! 
off to watch American Idol and get a drink soooo thirsty too!

bye for now
xxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

oohh stokey
  

u have bought tears to my eyes and the biggest smile that AF dance must of taken ages to prepare!!!, just showed DH thought it was fab!!!!! your a star!!!!!!
well still no show but its not the end of the day yet ( not that it usually shows late but morning mainly) sipping slowly at a glass of rose, cant hurt can it!!!!!!
lets hope its only one day late so that all are dates dont get delayed!!!

love to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

KW33 said:


> As everyone is aware Ready has her scan on Monday... I thought I'd post a list of everyones boy/girl guesses so if you post I'll collate them and put up a list.  And we can see who's right!!!


Ah thanks Karin...you're such a sweetie for thinking of me and creating a fun poll.

As some background...
1) This pregnancy is very different from Evan's. With his, I was tired in the 1st trimester but zero nausea or cravings. This time I haven't been tired, but have had small bouts of nausea (but never got sick) and MUST HAVE salt. Think I might be carrying differently but hard to tell.
2) Odds of havign a girl are against us if you look at stats on dh's side. If you're looking at it from his grandparents view, out of grandchildren and great grandchildren, they have something like 14 (great)grandsons and 2 (great)granddaughters...makes you think there's a genetic link.

Have a great weekend everyone. I'll update you on Monday (will be evenign for you all). Sending hugs to those that need it.


----------



## saskia b

Oh my god....sounds like we're all feeling down and I'm no different I'm afraid.... 

I started this year feeling so positive and now I just can't see us ever having another child. I am still feeling really rough, bit of sore throat etc but also odd stomach ache, intermittent sore boobs, nausea and stonking headache. Also my AFs are just getting smaller and smaller and its making me think something is wrong in my gynae bits if you know what I mean? I'm sure its all hormones but something is just making me think the worst....  I also have a load of other worries at the moment, probably all totally irrational but think I am a bad mummy and Priya is not getting the upbringing that she deserves...do any of you ever feel like that? She is such a Mummy's girl and when we get in large groups or busy places she is just so clingy, and really delicate around people being boisterous.....I just want her to be confident but she is the reverse and I think its my fault...  

Really sorry to be another miserable post, as so many of you have said we don't even like the people we have become....

Karin- Hope tonight is ok for you and you don't get any jaw ache from all that grimacing! My guess for Ready is a boy...

Debs- Hope your predictions are right hunny    

Sue- Happy Birthday to your little one for tomorrow, and btw I see nothing wrong with bribes etc and chocolate rewards, after all, they WORK!

Cath-I think we all have those thoughts at some point, I love dh to bits but there are times when I have had strange thoughts...and wondered about life without him. Hope you feel brighter tomorrow  

Ally- Brazil! Always fancied Rio.....

Kerri- Really hope AF stops messing you about, and glad you enjoyed your pizza express! What did you have?

Thomasina- Really hope its a positive on OTD too...then you'll be able to relax and enjoy that BFP in all its glory! 

Splodgesmum- CC is awful but SOOO worth it, stick it out you probably only have 2 or 3 more nights before he's sorted  

Ready- Not long...how are you coping with the excitement for mondays scan? I am soooo excited for you   

Tinx- Worried about you darling I really hope you're ok? Miss you..... 

Well I have been with friends and babies today, they know my plight but not the REAL story that you all know...(failed tx and next step etc) and I just want to scream at them. Both of them have had their own long waits for pg at times but both have the families they hoped for....and having just Priya I sort of feel inferior?   

When is this all going to go away?

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Be back for personals later but...

        To Emily on her special day!!!!  

Karin and Emma

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* You are a wonderful mummy and don't you *EVER* doubt it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Your little girl is a gentle wee thing that's all. Little princess.  

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning everyone

Took a test this morn - BFN as I suspected so who knows whats goin on?? still not af, always 28 days as you know but am now 4 days late!!  I think the reason I feel so rubbish is because it would have been my due date next week   and its so hard to watch most of my cycle buddies either having their babies or getting ready for their imminent arrivals.

R4F & Karin - I was gonna go with a boy for the poll but on hearing Ready's background to the pg Im gonna change my mind and go with girl - I too had the salt craving and I had a thing for salt n vinegar I used to lick the salt n vinegar of snackajacks (gross I know) but I was addicted.  I have a theory about boy/girl pg not always correct but 99% accurate (im sure Ill be corrected by some of you!) girls hormones interfere with ours making us more sick and tendendcy to put on weight all around the middle/boobs whereas boy pg seem to be a lot easier, rarely get sickness and I read some medical evidence that when carrying a boy your metabolism speeds up by more than 10% so some women actually lose weight and just carry nice neat bumps!!

Debs - wow that woman sounds amazing, I am tempted to see someone else but I think WHY? when Ive seen 3 of the best psychics around who all predicted the same thing 2009 natural baby September/October which means I should be pg now and Im not so I dont really know what to think? none of them mentioned adoption so I dont think its from that and all mentioned a boy who would have dark hair/dark eyes ??

Saskia - I think we all know how you feel hun, I too am getting extremely anxious about the time ticking by - dd will be 4 this year and the age gap, if I ever have another is gonna be huge.........

Kerri - looks like its you and me then kiddo - waiting, waiting, waiting for af.....................................

Ally - you nutter............!! of course, Wales would love you - we are the land of Gavin & Stacey!!!! P.S. can I have one of those dances??

Off to my mums today with my sis and nephew so hope to have a good day.  Felt so sad yesterday took dd to the park and there were 2 little sisters playing - one was about 3 the other about 6 and poor little Ruby on her own - breaks my heart!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sorry Karin - how was your night out? you are braver than me, I could never have faced it! With regard to Fiji - not sure which ocean it is in? but it is the furthest point away on the map!! takes 24 hours to get there and is not far from Oz!! it is fab!


----------



## Tinx

Hello you lovely ladies.

I have missed you all sooo much.

I have been sooooooo poorly and bed ridden for days. Had MIl here to help, then yesterday my dad collected Willow and him and mum had her all day as I rested. Never been separated like that b4, was torture but I coped! Feel little better today, and have dragged myself up  its our consultation today and I dont want to rebook as it may be forever away. I am scared and excited but not like I would be if I felt myself! I have now been on antibiotics for a few days and they are kicking in, phew! Had terrible sore throat, felt sick, dihareah which i cant spell and goodness knows what else!

Been thinking of you all and thanks so much for thinking of me too. Your messages have been wonderful to read.

No energy left now but I wil be back asap.

Lots of love and keep your chins up, you are all amazing and wonderful, strong women and I would love to meet up and hug you all.

Thanks for the pms girlies, will get back to you when feeling strong enough.

Lots and lots of love and hope xx


----------



## KW33

Okay ladies so far we have

Karin                             

Cath                             

Saskia                           

Ally                               

So far 50/50... if I've not added anyone pm me or just post and I'll update as the weekend goes on.

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Tinx* So sorry that you've been sooo poorly.    Hope appointment goes well today, thinking of you and please come and tell us all about it.

*Cath* trouble is now that we would be marriedand have honeymoon with Emma so not sure I fancy 24 hours on a plane with a toddler?? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Tiger, I'm very jealous - would love to emigrate but now we have Alex (only grandchild on both sides) I think it would be too hard. We would go to NZ though as dh doesn't cope too well with the heat!

Sorry to hear about BFN.

saskia, sorry to hear you're feeling low too. 

Tinx, sorry you've been so poorly.

Happy Birthday Emily!

ready, I hate it when people say that "at least you have . . ", and it's always people who have more than one child too. Idiots.


----------



## KW33

*Cath* so sorry, I missed that fact that you'd done a test.    That sucks. 

xxx


----------



## Stokey

just a quickie as cleaning marathon in process and am on DH's laptop while he has popped to morrisons

Cath  i'll do you a special dance later hun so sorry about the result it sucks

Sue Hope little emily is enjoying her special day little poppet you'll have to let us know what she got!

Tinx - hello hunny we've all missed u, get well soon hun and let us know how today goes on thinking of you xx

Saskia babe i could just kiss you and cuddle you, please please please don't feel like your a bad mama because your not!! Issy is soooo clingy and shy even of her daddy and it breaks my heart when she won't go to granny or uncle rob, she just clings to me constantly and really its because she feels safe with me as i'm with her 24-7, i know it will get better when she starts nursery and mixes with other children more, your a fabulous mummy and Priyia is so lucky to have u you'll have a special bond forever    

right off now have friends coming round for wii nite so place has to be spotless!

i think i might have OCD 
lots of love
ally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi

well sorry tiger...but the AF finally showed its face toda.y..never been so thrilled to have it!!!!!, im actually feeling upbeat and positive about tx for the first time in ages!!!!!!

stokey - have u to thank for with that wonderful dance , im on the same level when it comes to cleaning like an idiot before guest arrive at the house!!! OCD mad and i drive my DH up the wall the whole day prior to anyone comin over lol!!!!!!! lol about DH out to use laptop..classic!!!!!!!! 

Tinx - so sorry you have been so poorly hun cant wait to have a proper chat again when your back on your feet , and hope app went well today 

saskia - , dont fret ive got a DS and hes more soppy and a mummy's boy than any other i know, constantly wants cuddles and big kisses, hes such a smoooze!!!!!!, enjoy it i have grown up step kids and it comes to a piont they wont wont to know their parents, so i guess we should embelish and enjoy it whilst it lasts!!!!...oohhh was good a PE, and had a tuna, anchovy salad..even passed on the chocolate glory!!!!!! , not sure why that was a mad moment!!!!

thomansina 

diamonddiva -- oohh interesting re jenny penny, im too afraid to know and play it safe with just the naff star readings 

KW33 - how r u hun?, how was your evening of forced smiles, does your face ache now  

slodgemum - totally on u re the 'at least u have one!!!' , had a mate whos got a 15 month and 7 month preggy, she texted this morn, i asked if she was alright and just said yeh but fat!!!!!.....arrgghhh what i would give for that !!!, sometimes im sure they dont think!!!!, all she does is moan about being preg, but she planned it when ds was 9 months and it worked straight away!

love and hugs to all, just a quickie as DH is cooking me dinner whilst DS has been fed and occupying himself with his toys!!!!!
so excited   to call the clinic on monday to get my first scan date ( 21-23 days time) and then needles here i come!!!!!, determind to be positive and upbeat!!..ohh i hear peeps mentioning fertilty relaxing cd's, any advice etc on where to purchse such a thing...need all i cant get!!!!!!

enjoy your sat evening , whatever u do!!!

tiger hope AF arrives soon so u can pick yourself up xxx

love Kerri xxxxx


so where is everyone based....let me know, prob mission impossible but a meet up would be so fab!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post as dh and I are watching a movie soon.

Karin, thanks for the poll. So 50/50 at the moment.

Cath, interesting theory, and I must say that by everything you say, this would be a girl (salt and vinegar..yum..me too!). So let's see.

Sue, sending happy birhtday wishes to your little girl. Hope she had a great day with her cousin and tomorrow too with the family.

Big hugs to *Cath* and *saskia* 

Hi to all..sorry this is short...will post longer and catch up with you all.


----------



## Stokey

Cath this ones for you hun : 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
phew that was tiring! I hope it jolly well works missus hehe hope your doin ok hun xxxxx

nite nite had top nite but a bit tooooo much to drunk as usual
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls - well I must say, Ally you must be an AF charm - you did the dance for Kerri  and hey presto af arrived, you did the dance for me and she has turned up!!! Thanks its much appreciated - now can you do a 'get my fertility friends pregnant dance?

Tinx - sorry to hear you have been ill, you poor thing - good that you have lovely family to look after you, hope you feel better soon x

Karin - thanks hunny! I know what you mean, this will be our first hol away with R and 24 hours to Oz will be bad enough but gotta be done!!

R4F - I also had a thing for fish & chips - not eating them - just standing outside chip shops smelling the salt and vinegar!!!!!

Kerri - Im in a place called Mumbles, in Swansea, South Wales - you may have heard of the famous 'Mumbles Mile' its also where Catherine Zeta Jones lived and currently owns a house down the road from me - her and Michael often come here for holidays.

oooh get me - hob knobbing with the stars!!!

Had a lovely weekend, been to my dads today and had a lovely long walk - just got home - been on the WII and I have managed to lose 2lbs this week - dont ask me how - must be stress!! Dh has gained 2lb oh dear - hes not happy!!!!

xx


----------



## kerribluecat

lol
tiger - glad af arrived, stokey can i have get pregnant dance too!!!!!!!!!  
i know mumbles a good friend of mine from uni lives there, dotn know a Mia williams by any chance do u!!!

mmm just had a lovely roast chicken dinner and now doin all predicted dates on when EC/ET might fall, this rate next af is due on mothers day and EC may be on our wedding anniversary.....clinging to any positive significance right now!!!!!!!

hope everyone has had a fab weekend, i feel faint everytime i get up as AF in full force, but not moaning as hoping one of the last to have this year!!!!!
gonna miss dh goin back to work tomorrow had a lovely Half term together!!, we used to work together too, same office etc, teach same kids so was very odd when that all stopped and getting used to the short evenings and weekends only!!!...or not lol

oohhh naughty but have thought of another excuse why im heading to the frigde to break off yet another chunk of dark chocolate to eat......!!!  
bye xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Kerri

I do know a Mia Williams actually, is she about 33/34 (year older than me in school), very pretty with long dark hair?


----------



## Tinx

Hi ladies!!!   

So great to catch up on all your news.  

Still a bit wobbly here but getting there slowly!!  

Well, saw concultant yest. It was hard to concentrate as I was not 100%, but basically, we can have FET, can use blasts and we can start when we like!! Have discussed drug regime, I am now a little anxious as he said that I may still get depressed as although only 1 injection, its long lasting, and the dose is not changeable, so if I respond well yet get depressed not much can be done about it! NOT great news but at least I am prepared and at least its not daily injections or frequent scans as well so that is a bonus. I just need to call when I get my period. We are gonna go for it in May, so when I get my April AF, I will make the call! Day 21-23 will be the start of May. So, feeling hopeful yet very scared all rolled in to one poorly lump!! Gonna try my best to eat better, drink more water and try to chill out a bit in the meantime,  but not gonna hold my breath!!! Was all ok at the appt, then dh and I had lunch sitting on the beach and it was lovely, a very calm time to think and reflect. We went home and I was telling my dad all the info. I said that I was scared about having a bad reaction but worse, of a dreaded bfn but that I HAD to try. he just said, well I cant tell you what to do but you do already have wonderful precious Willow. MY GOD I coulda killed him. I said its  not like that dad, its not so simple. To which he replied, I know it is different for you girls. MY GOD I must again repeat! What is he like!! Was he wanting a wallop!!! I said its so many things dad, its physical, emotional, I want Willow to have a brother or sister, I would love a big family... but then I just stopped and cried! what`s the point, he will NEVER get it. GRRRRR!!!!!       

Anyways, enough about me, how about you girlies who I have missd loads...  

Kerri, how you doin petal, hope you all had a great weekend, roll on that clinic call and book your dates babe!!  

Ready, I had a tiny bump, did lose weight but didnt have the salk and vinegar thing going on! I just NEEDED baked spuds and baked beans 24/7!!!   Never liked baked beans til then!!! My little bump was defo a girl so I may have confused the theory!! Hope all good with you!!! Blue or pink, either will be scrummy!!  xx

Ally, hi babe. Thanks for your kind words. How was your wii nite? I would personally rather pull my own teeth out than play on a wii as I am a bit of a traditionalsit and hate computers etc but hope that you whipped your mates @rse!!! BUT, I am a cleanliness freak like you! OCD rocks when it comes to a good excuse to clean up!!! tee hee!!  

Cath, how you feeling today babe?? Hope you are ok. You will have a great age gap between children whenever one comes along as you will have a wonderful little helper to look after you and bubba! Hope AF comes soon and puts you out of your misery xx  

Hi Splodgesmum, Im finally feeling more human thanks! Hows things with you honey? Did you have a good weekend??  

Saskia, how are you and dh and dd of late? Have you reached any final decisions or is it too early still?? I know that I never wanted to go through IVF, iui felt far more natural and acceptable but IVF felt that bit too far, however we did it, embraced it and won the prize at the end, it was a very very worth while journey. Hope that helps  little maybe?? You are not remotely inferoir or a bad mummy. Most littles get anxious in big crowds and want mummy, if they dont so much maybe they have less of a connection and bond. You are a brilliant mummy, the fact that you worry shows that. You are stronger than most due to all that you have had to go through. Dont doubt yourself sweetie, you are a real treasure. Just look at Priya and she wil remind you how special you are and what a great job you have done and are doing and will always continue to do. Thinking of you and sending huge hugs xxxx  

Hi Thomasina, any news  

Pots, Lindsay keep growing girls!!

Hello and much love to everyone else, hope I havent missed anyone, its getting hard to keep track now!!!  

Hope that we all have a good week and all feel more positive. Spring has sprung and I am starting to feel springy too, wehhey!!!    

xxxxx Tinx xxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat

oh my god, yeh she will be 33 this spring, has dark hair, usually shoulder length but havent seen her for a very long time!!!!
i know her mum and dad used to run an off licence in the village!!!!....what a small world as doubt there could b 2 in mumbles surley    xxx
shes on ** so will ask if she knows u xxx
lol xxx
have been to mumbles and walked along the beach when i went to stay with her once!!! 

kerri xx
hows the af, im bloated and eating too much chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kerri - small world eh!! It must be the same one - I was in school with her, she was a year older than me though so she may not know me by name but may know me by face!  I think most of us are on ** here at the moment - pm me your name hunny so I can find you! Well suprisingly af is ok, usually first day is awful but I felt so sh*t leading up to af that know shes here - i feel wonderful!!!!

Tinx - fab news on your appointment yah!! you must be so pleased to have made your decision for May.  Men eh!!!!!   they are all the same - I would be one rich woman now if I had a pound for everytime Id heard that line!!!!!

xx


----------



## KW33

Just wanted to pop in and say hope everyone had a good weekend and will catch up tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin -


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Glad Ally's AF dance worked for you.  I'll join you in the request for a "get my FF (and myself) pregnant" 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sounds good - will have to construct a dance!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Something like this:

wink, wink, BMS, happy sperm, fairydust etc. etc.


----------



## KW33

I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             Right back at ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

oohhh give me the get preg dance PLEASE    xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Just for *Kerri*...

       

*Cath* Think you'd better copyright it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there all you lovely " another miracle " ladies , sorry i havent posted yesterday had my F/I/L puting in new flooring for us so no access to the box to get internet conection till now . Well i dont know wots going on with me have done a clear blue digital today and it say Pregnant 1-2 weeks , and earlier on today i had the palest pale pink tiny discharge TMI sorry, and ever since ive had cramps on my right side . im not sure if im pregnant or not , this is a bl**dy nightmare ! can you get so many positives and then its all over , because i realy feel like im getting my period ? 
p.s ive got a urine and a blood test at my own GP,S tommorrow morning then official clinic apt on thursday at 6.30. ive sent my poor DH to Asda to buy a cheapy hpt just to see wot that one says 
thomasina xx


----------



## becca

hun i think its 10 days after your trigger shot is a reading you can use. before that could be the trigger shot ..hence why they say wait 14days for testing.

i really hope its good news.


----------



## kerribluecat

cheers KW33 , bless u, im very grateful!!! xx
thomansina, when is your OTD??

kerri xx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Kerri  and Becca thursday is official test date, i had ec on wed the 11th feb and transfer sat 14th feb. x
thomasina


----------



## kerribluecat

thomansina -  i personally would hold out till then, i know i dont practice what i preech!!!
but its still very early, keep snug embies xxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hello lovely ladies....

Thankyou so much for all your fantastic messages...really appreciate it, sorry for being miserable, it was a dark day on friday but I'm feeling so much brighter now. Partly due to you lovely lot.

Tinx- So sorry to hear you've been so unwell, sounds horrendous but glad you are over the worst. Good news about your plans for starting tx, as for your Dad, I just don't think people know what they are saying exactly...  my Mum says some peculiar things sometimes and I think it just rolls off the tongue as its something to say...so annoying though!!!   Thanks for your lovely words, really missed you over the last week xx

Ally- Thanks for your kind words too...so uplifting to know that my group of FF's are this caring, and we don't even know each other really! How was your weekend? All those dances must be soooo exhausting but you certainly have a talent there   If there is a "get pg" dance then my hand is up too..... 

Ready- So excited for tomorrow....my money is still on a boy....as for the symptom thing I had no sickness etc at all but had a girl...I think we are all different and therefore we will all have dfferent symptoms according to our own genes and body type etc...ooh the suspense.... 

Kerri- Have pm'd you hunny and added you on ** too...but please no reference to FF on **...I know it probably goes without saying but just checking....how was your weekend?

Sue- How was Emily's birthday celebrations? Hope you all had a fab weekend  

Thomasina-    

Cath- Sorry to hear of your bfn hun   but glad AF has shown up so you can crack on with next cycle....I went to Mumbles a few years ago....very nice little place....so have you seen much of Cath and Michael lately?   Oh I'd be camping outside with my autograph book........  

Karin- How was your weekend? Hope your evening with friends wasn't too gruelling... 

Hi everyone else...Debs, Splodgesmum, Becca, Strawbs, Pots, Lindsay....hope you're all ok!

Got my appointment first thing tomorrow so will hopefully have a plan this time tomorrow...... 

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Right girls this is one big special dance for us all (lets hope it jolly well works like the A/F dance)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
and then eventually we will all be on                            
knackered now! It better well work


----------



## KW33

*Ally OMG*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it... thank you. 

xxx


----------



## Stokey

You are very welcome my darling I really hope that it brings us all good look in the near future!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Definitely...        

                

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Good morning Girls 

Well Isobel had her first ever night in a proper bed (cot/bed) and no protective sides either and the little love, even though she had a few crying spots with night terrors etc (could be teething) she stayed in the bed! and this morning I went in and she was just sat there waiting for me! she is so good i'm so proud!
I'm off to the trafford centre for a spot of retail therapy just me mum and issy! Mum has said I can choose what I want as its my birthday next sunday! so quite excited!  

Hope all is ok with everyone and i'll be back on later telling you all how i go on!

lots of love

ally xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - you are officially bonkers!!!! but I LOVE IT!! Oooh the Trafford Centre, I lived in Chester for a while when I was 23 and I practically lived at the Trafford Centre - Im soooo jealous!!

Karin - Lets hope the dance works!!!

Thomasina - I really do hope it is a BFP for you and I dont want to put a dampner on things but as I told Lindsay a few weeks ago, I took about 5 pg tests during my last ICSI tx and they all came up BFP however a week later I had bleeding and m/c but I still kept showing positive on the hpt's - the only true way to have it confirmed is with a blood test - hope it is a positive for you  

Kerri - hope the dance works for you too!!!

Saskia - glad you a feeling better hun - I do see Cath & Mike now and again, last time I saw him driving around Mumbles in Catherine's parents car - a Skoda - now that was a sight to see!!!!

AF is officially here and am having quite bad cramps but am feeling much better in myself, started back on the Agnus Castus yesterday and gearing up for another cycle - got a big night out Friday (in my new catsuit/jumpsuit) so am looking forward to getting glammed up yet again and out on the town and oh yes - a fair few drinks too!!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

MOrning Girls,


Love the idea of a FF PG dance, will do some later for all of my H4AM FF's    busy at work today, DD was up last nite with her top molars coming in so a bir bleary eyed this morning.

Was busy with chapel stuff all day yesterday so didnt manage on.  I felt sick this morning then was so hungry at breakfast time, if i didnt know better i'd say i was PG but with AF just gone its not likely, probably was just super hunrgy  


x Debs x


----------



## splodgesmum

Morning all!  

Just a quick post from me to say that my HCG has gone up to 488 (Friday) from 74 on Tuesday so definitely looks like it's not an ectopic!   

Now, I just need to pray that s/he stays       .

Got to dash, mum and dad still here and have already been on the laptop for ages!


----------



## kerribluecat

morning al

well booked app for first can to start ivf...friday 13th though but hey my ds was born on the 13th so ts not all bad 

stoky 0- enjoy your shopping spree, i love goin wth my mum as i put on the old im skint and she givesin gets me a treat, that one has worke for years, im such  girl  

tiger hope af pains ease up soon!!!!! fingers crossed ths month xxx

daminddiva - congrats on ds in her bed, hats totally fab!!!!!, bless her sitting there waiting for u!!!

wellday planned isnt nowas frinds little one is ill so not going out now today arrggghh!!!! and tomorrow got to go back o my hairdressers as ive really noticed shes cut one side more layred than the other, now fetting she thinks im fussy but my neighboursjust popped in and agreed it nees doin 

enjoy your days everyone!!!!!

roll on full swing ivf for me.......pleaseplease   

love to all

kerri xxx


----------



## kerribluecat

splodgesmm, thats fab news, stay snug embies

ps sorry for my terrible typing and spelling but ds was hanging on to my leg!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick hello.  Just had to say that I love Ally's positive cheers!  Keep it up!  Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

It's lovely day today!!! 

*Debs* I with you on the super hungry today... MUST stick to my diet!!  

*Cath* I'd love to go shopping with you... I bet it's a blast!!!! Sorry about the cramps, it's rubbish isn't it? But glad that you are gearing up for this cycle. Do you find the AC has any side effects?

*Ally*  What a clever girl Isobel is!!!!  Hope you have a fab shopping trip and get yourself loads of new goodies , you certainly deserve it!!! 

*Splodge* Fab news about your levels!!!  Do you have a scan booked?

*Kerri* Great news that you have your appointment booked.  I've had my hair cut this weekend too and although it is exactly what I asked for.... now not sure. 

*Ready* you're up early!!!! 

Hello to everyone else. 

I'm on standby for my friend today. She's due on the 1st March and her husband works 20 minutes away and doesn't drive!!!!  She's had lots of niggles so I said I'd be at the end of the phone for her. Don't know why i do it to myself... but I'm just a jolly good friend!!! (big head me... never!! )

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Karin, wow you deserve a medal honey!!! Having said that, in theory I would love to be a birth partner for a fried, what a wonderful thing to witness and such a privilege. Hope it goes well in every way.

Am loving the dancing girlie's, have had a wee go at interpretting it myself but the study just ain't big enough for the computer and my gyrating hips!!!! Hope it works wonders for us all!!!!

Lotsa scans going on and lots of hope to be had, ooooh fingers crossed everyone.      

Cath, I have been to the Mumbles a few times too, its lovely place. I studied, lived and met hubby in Bristol and so we just had to nip over the border and there we were!! cant admit to having hob nobbed or any kind of nobbing with Micheal or Catherine though!! Mind you, living in Brighton I have seen a few celebs! None come to the forfront of my mind at the mo but I know I have been suitably star struck a few times!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope that you are all having a good day.

Will try and check in again later for more personals xxx

Love Tinx xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, yeah...started work at 7am today to make up for time for missing work (not that I'm working and concentrating much).  I'm with Tinx, you deserve a medal...an amazing friend to be there for her even though this must be so painful for you.  You'll get your turn.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Not much time to go now... I can't wait to hear your news!!! 

Anyone else want to add a last minute guess for what flavour *Ready* is having?!?!?

*Tinx * Hope you are well and truly on the mend now hun.  Thanks for saying that... must admit I'm jumpy... every time the phone goes............

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - brave! I dont think I could do it in my frame of mind

Had word with my sister on Saturday, remember I told you all about my uncle's twins - well they are finally home and my sister asked if I was going to see them, I told them Im not quite ready yet and she said 'Are you ever gonna see them?' so I flipped out - I told her it was too difficult as they announced their pg as I lost mine and I find it too hard esp. as it would have been my due date now and she turned around and said 'well they have been through a lot and they almost died and its not as if Ruby almost died' well I freaked out and gave her a piece of my mind and told her that yes my baby did die and everyones forgotten about that and Im supposed to get on with things as if it never happened and be gushing over everyones baby when Im trying so desperately to have one of my own is it - NOT!!!!!  Anyway, as I was saying - brave you  

Karin - no side effects with the AC just pure positivity!!! okay so you do get exagerated ov pains but hey - at least I know something is happening!!

Tinx - ah yes - there are quite a few celebs in Brighton - Ive never been myself but I hear it is lovely!

Kerri - Oh dear - hope your hairdresser manages to put it right  

Splodge - good news.

Debs - dont work too hard - hope you get a better nights sleep tonight!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -     

Karin - You are such a lovely friend


----------



## KW33

*Cath* What an awful thing for you to have to defend yourself about...  As if we don't struggle enough without people basically wiping history clean and acting like nothing ever happened.   

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Oh *Cath*, my heart just breaks for you. How awful that others just don't understand...the pain that you've been through and the pain of still trying. Yes, it's awful what those twins and the family went through BUT you're also suffering and devastated by your loss and your current tries. Sending you big


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs, Karin & Ready - Thank you so much girls, so nice to know you all understand too.  I sometimes feel as if my family (esp sis & mum) talk about me behind my back? We all had a girlie get together Sat morning, all around my mums kitchen table (as you do - tradition) and we were looking through magazines and my sis said ooh look Kate Garraway is pg again, and I flipantly said - 'oh great, yet another pg woman' and I saw her rolling her eyes behind my back.  I cant help but feel that perhaps they want me to shut up and stop moaning about it.  Ive always been an open book and speak my mind, cant help it but am starting to wonder whether I should just keep my mouth shut and keep it to myself?


----------



## splodgesmum

Cath, I think people do get sick of hearing about it - compassion fatigue I think it's called, horrible. As if you're just supposed to forget. The consuming grief of m/c is so misunderstood too. I can totally understand you not wanting to face the prospect of visting the twins at the moment.


----------



## Stokey

Cath -  its much better out than in hun and if they should be understanding and compassionate about anyone it should be you and what you have been and going through! I'm sure people do  just dismiss m/c as if they never happen and it doesn't cause any pain! sending big hugs hun we'll never turn are backs on u sweetie and please always talk about it as if you don't you'll make yourself poorlyxxxxx

had alovely day and i'll talk a bit more later just nipping to gym!

love to all and i'm so excited to hear ready's news i bet its blue!!!

ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

OMG! Still no news from Ready??

Cath-   Totally agree with everyone, this IF thing sucks and yet here we are feeling bad because others can't cope with OUR issues....its all so wrong. As we've said before, no-one can truly understand our predicament, thank goodness we have our lovely FF's or we'd all be  

Ally- How did you get on at the shops? Loving all the big dances hunny.... 

Splodgesmum- Congrats to you, have you got a scan date now? How is the CC going?

Kerri- Glad you have your start date, not long now! Shame we will not be cycling together   

Debs- I am always in a state of hunger at the moment....really not helping me get on the health wagon!

Karin- I agree you're such a lovely friend, would be really exciting though for a very close friend (especially if it was the kind of friend that NEVER made a silly comment about IF!   )

Tinx- How are you feeling?  

Well I went to clinic today for my follow-up....think I saw the most experienced doc there and he was pretty frank. Basically he said that if we want to give IUI another go....would need a HSG first, but then he said that as I had a c section, likelihood is there are tube probs, either kinked or immobile? But then would need further investigations if there are probs.....He also said that he didn't recommend further IUI. SO.....looks like we are on the IVF journey now. I feel kind of weird at the mo. Glad but scared. Will wait for next cycle before starting....

DH as ever is being all matter of fact and behaving like we have just started looking into getting a new car....   Men!

Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

just a quickie as packing.  We are going away til tomorrow night to stay with my best friend so will catch up with you all tomorrow.



Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Good Morning!

Karin - Hope your friend is ok hun is it the one due on sunday? See you tomorrow xx

Saskia -   gosh hun its good you know what the plan is and you can get on with it soon but I bet it does feel daunting too hun! Is it true that if you have had a c-section it can damage your tubes? I never thought or took that into consideration! Men have no idea what we go through do they? I think my DH would be like that too, they don't know what it feels like inside. Hope your ok hun and feeling more positive now you know the next step! I'll do u a special dance when you start tx! xx

Any news from ready? Hope shes ok

well had a lovely day yesterday but seemed to come away with more for Issy than me!  typical as we have said before! I took her into the disney store and she loved it! she really loves cinderella so i think i'll be getting her the dress up stuff for her birthday!
I forgot that i had a gift card from xmas for her so i let her choose what ever she wanted, she had the whole shop to choose from and guess what she picked?............................................................................ anything and everything with Doctor who on it! so embarrassed as the whole of the trafford centre were told about dr who yesterday, i think they thought she had a screw loose! bless her.  She is addicted to dr who and wanted it on when we got home, she sat throught the whole lot!
I got some lovely trousers, tailored and they look like tweed in a all different browns! I have trouble clothes shopping being 5ft 11 I need shops with tall sctions as i have 36" inside legs! i usuall y buy from long tall sally on the internet as its easier, its amazing how many shops don't cater for me.  Its the same with tops, shirts and coats etc I need the extra length in the arms and body! so surfice  to say didn't get something to go with the trousers, never mind.  Got some lovely fun bling to go with it and fell in love with 2 pairs of shoes in Aldo, a red animal print stilletto and a black dominatrix pair with a studded strap round the ankle ( i used to have a pair in red but lost them in house move) so i've hinted to DH but he just said I've got your present already!  i just hope its not like last year when he bought me an Iron!!!!!  gee was i pis*ed off last year never let him forget that! I don't hold up much expectations for birthdays as they always seem to be cr*p! that sounds so ungrateful but never seem to be any good!
well should have been doing big food shop at tesco today as usual but Dh and I had huge row last wek as he said i'm spending to much! I usually spend £80-90 a week on food shop that included everything though nappies toilettres and pet food! and i don't go out in the week for extra, the last 3 weeks its crept up to on average £100 and he has gone balsitic and from now on he is doing the shopping! he is going to aldi which is about half hour drive away whist tesco is ten mins! and he says he can do the shopping for £30! so pi**ed off at the mo with him and fuming as he speaks to me like a child at times! well he'll soon find out how hard it is and poor Issy will miss her aunty carol on the check outs but as long as he is saving money what does that matter!  

well hope your all ok girls love to all

ally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - hope you have a good trip away 

Ally - gosh you are tall - what I wouldnt give for a few extra inches!!!! I know the feeling, Ruby would do the same kind of thing to me esp. Spider Man!!!  Food shopping - oh dear - I must admit we are the same I usually spend approx £90 per week incl food, toiletries etc. but with the credit crunch Ive been doing the shopping in Aldis and it has proved amazing!! Spending approx £40 in there per week with all food, toiletries & they do an amazing bottle of wine, its a Rioja - it doesnt give you a hangover and it costs - wait for it - £2.49 BARGAIN!!!

Saskia - I must admit, that is something I too worry about, Ive not been checked since my c-section and I wonder if there would be scarring - we just never know.  

Spoldge - Thanks  

Feeling really, really, really cr*p today. Woke up in a bad mood, heavy af and feel just downright lousy - need to pull myself together x


----------



## Stokey

Cath hope your ok hun I hate days like that, I'll let you know what the shopping bill is when he gets back! It should prove very interesting, he made me laugh though coz I asked if he was going to take Issy with him and he said how do I possibly manage with her too!!!!! exactly my point, I have to manage every week!! arghhhhhhhhh men!


----------



## Tinx

Cath honey. How are you feeling today?? Nobody who hasnt been through the whole trauma of IF understands. No matter how hard they try, they can and will never know what we all feel.   They then see that we have had success and think that all the previous pains have gone away and that is the end of it all. They never think about how it was or how those feelings impact our daily lives and our every waking thought. I know that my friends and family are relieved that we have dd as they think its all sorted now. My mum can see that I am still and always will be screwed up by it all, but even that is not a deep knowledge, just a brief idea. I think that dh at times has gone through the whole tired of talking about it thing. They dont live in our heads and therefore cant see the effects. I dont blame you for not coping with seeing the twins, none of us would as we can totally empathise. You need to do it all on your terms, in your time; if and when you are ready. The consequences of trying to see them out of obligation or when you are forced into it could potentially be very serious,very far reaching and damaging on many levels. Go when you feel up to it hon, but it will never be easy. As for keeping things bottled up, thats a no no!    Especially as you are the outspoken, open book kinds gal, it would blow you up mentally to keep things in, I know, I have been there and tried the very very ugly and painful t-shirt on!!! Go with your heart angel and s*d what evryone else says!!       

Phew, that was a biggy, clearly touched a nerve there!!!!!

Saskia, I have been through 8 different iui treatments, all failed and then when I had IVF at a diff clinic, the consultant said that basically iui was no better than having sex naturally and if you were having difficulty concieving that it was pretty much a waste of time, its much much more successful to have ivf. Iui does clearly work for some people and I am not intending to completely critisise it, I am just saying that you will have more hope with IVF. Hope that this makes sense hunny. Wishing you oodles of success.   

Ally! hi ya!! Know what you mean about shopping probs!! My hubby is 6`2" and has size 13-14 feet    and wears a shirt collar of 18" but 19 is better. all of which are not commonly found on the highstreet!    He is not big at all, he is infact almost too slender, he just has a big bone structure. I on the otherhand am 5`2" and have trouble finding trousers that are not too long!! I have been known to wear 3/4 length trousers by normal standard as full length ones on me!! Its all so hard to shop! i love it but need time as I have to try everything on, that is no fun with an 18mnth old!! shopping is no longer a common event in my life! Willow on the other hand has all the clothes and more! She too is tall mind you so god knows what it will be like shopping for her in the future!!    Hope that you have a good bday and defo better a gift from dh than a bloomin iron, cheeky wotsit!!    I think that you should hint very heavliy about what you do want!! I am very lucky with dh and food, we eat only organic, well as much as we possibly can, and have been like that for years. We also are very fussy about meat that we eat and expensive cuts from caring farms...Dh is very particular about what we feed Willow, and I am too, she has no idea what sugar or sweets, or crisps are and hope that it stays that way for a long time! So loads of our money goes on food, HOWEVER!!!! DH is a b*gger for clothes shopping! He hates doing it, hates spending money on clothes as he is just not interested, hates looking for clothes and likes nothing! So he merrily goes around in old [email protected] and admits that he would rather wear an old, stained and stretched or shrunk top than pay for a new one that he is not really all that fussed about! AH!!     I told him that he disgusts me and its me and everyone else that have to suffer as we have to look at him!!!! Men!!!!

God, look at me waffle, you can tell that I am feeling better!!!!! 

Karin, have a great break and see you when you get back.  

Lots of love to all your mummies, soon to be again mummies, current treatment mummies, waiting for treatment mummies and mummies who are still contemplating options!

Have a good day and remember that you are all wonderful! xxx

Tinx xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - cant wait to hear!! 

Tinx - thanks hunny.  I did keep things bottled for a long time after having Ruby and when she was a year old I was diagnosed with Post Natal Depression which had gone undetected.  I saw a counsellor for about 8 months and it was only through that I realised the PND had been a cause of the fertility tx's and not being able to speak to anyone throughout my journey - he told me to never keep things in and make sure I talk about it however, not everyone wants to hear it!!!  Snap - Im also 5ft 2" and I buy most of my clothes from the childrens sections!!!!

I was very much like you re. the organic food, we went that way for a long time esp. through tx etc and when Ruby was born.  I was going to be one of those mothers that only feed their kids organic, wont eat sugar etc.  However, Ruby was born with a bowel condition (which went undetected until she was about 2) so for 2 years I would be slaving over cooking only to be left completely depressed when she refused to eat anything I cooked (again, this was a factor in the PND) because of her condition, she basically refuses to eat, people who dont know call her a 'fussy eater'.  Now I let her eat whatever she wants as I stressed myself out about it so much I even tried to 'force feed' her once - an action which I truly regret now but I didnt understand it.  Bascially, she now lives off toast & marmite, spagetti hoops, yoghurts, weetabix - will eat some fruit i.e. peaches but refuses to eat any vegetables, crips (now and again), biscuits and chocolate.  Ive learnt to accept it but hope she will vary her diet as she gets older.


----------



## kerribluecat

aarrrgghhh just typed a long email and lost it, so fumming, will need to calm down before i come back!!!!!!
speak later!!!

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Trying to catch up.

saskia, great that you saw such a good dr.  So sorry that he feels that your best option is ivf, but there's lots of hope with it if you do have tube issues.  We had that test last year and it showed a blocked tube, but the location didn't affect ivf.  I know...ivf is quite scary but when you're goign through with it, you just kind of go with the flow and it isn't as bad as it seems.  Always here for questions.

Karin, have a great time away at your best friends.  Bet you'll have a blast.  Are you taking Emma?

Ally, isn't it always like that now, with us never shopping for ourselves. But personally I gravitate right to the the kids shops and just love buying new stuff for Evan.  The Disney store has fantastic stuff.  So cute she's into Dr Who.  I remember watching that as a kid (but older).  Wow, lucky you for being so tall.  And as for food shopping, I'm always amazed at our bill each week. Things just add up.

Cath, sending you big hugs.  So sorry that Af is such a bad one (doesn't help that it's the last thing you want when ttc) and you're feeling so down.

Tinx, I laughed at your post to Ally as my dh is also 6'2" and I'm 5'2".  So you two have the same height difference....and I agree, it's so hard finding trousers that fit without needing to shorten them.  Good for you for feeding Willow so well.  Unfortunatley Evan is soo picky that there aren't many options (what are veggies) and he has a big sweet tooth like his mommy.

So yesterday we had our scan and to our utter surprise, it's a girl (Cath, you were totally on with your symptom/gender theory).  Dh, myself and his family are in utter shock as his family seems to only make boys...so can imagine this one will be quite spoiled.  Evan's reaction was lovely as well.  As for the scan itself, baby is good thank goodness.  Only issue is that the placenta is lying low.  I'll be having a c-section anyways (i.e. would cause issue if delivering natrually as it's blocking the cervix), but is scary since it can be dangerous if I start bleeding or if I go into labour before the section is scheduled.  Will talk more about it to our dr though when we see her in a couple weeks.

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ready - yah fab news - you must be delighted.

I also had low lying placenta, was scary at times as I bled throughout the pg but was reassured once i knew it was the placenta causing it. We did have a doctor explain to us though (more like put the frightners on us) that worse case scenario I may go into labour at 6 months - this was an overdramatisation and I was fine, it is quite common, however, every week for me was a bonus so Im sure you will be fine


----------



## Stokey

Ready congrats that lovely news hun one of each! yay! I was wrong though!


Tinx - Hi hunny wow he is tall, my hubby takes size 19 collars very frustrating for them!


well Dh still not back and he left at 10:50 am!!!!


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all

congrat ready!!!! pink pink all the way!!!
i had a low lying placents but in the end at 36 weeks had another scan and his head was dowwn, all ok but cord was underneath his bonce so i then went home and was stck in addenbrookes for 2 weeks before planne c section n cae i went into labour etc!!!!!, didnt get to do my nesting but did have major rest, ate far too much and made some wonderful friends!!! lol, downside havin someone bein induced next to your bed in the middle of the night knowing natural labour was something i wouldnt experience 

tinx pm u lol my DH is 6'5!!!loves shooping though has more shoes than any woman i know!!!lol!!!!!!!!, he loves anything levi's but now has to resort to our fix of H&M chea stock up...love it!!!!!! all we need is a primark here!!! 

cath - hope u feel better soon, and pm if u ever want to discuus yesterdays convo more xxx

stokey - lovin te dances...whers dh??

right off to do ds dinner!!!!!

speak soon, love and hugs to everyone ive missed too xxxx
kerri xxx


----------



## Tinx

I am worried that I sounded up my own @rse as I had written about our food, i am SO sorry if tht is the case, i didnt mean it to sound like that at all, not for a second.

Cath, bless Ruby and her bowel situation, the fact that she copes with any thing is a bonus, and as for marmite, its a winner as far as me and Padington are concerned!!! Hope that she is able to experience more foods as she grows into even more of an adorable princess!!!

Ready, yeah!!!!! pink it is!!!! Bring it on!!! or her shuld I say, but not just yet eh!!!! OOOH, one of each, how wonderful!!! Congrats and prepare for the spoiling!!!!

Kerri, omg, 6`5!!!! What is Tony fussing about eh! he is nothing compared to your dh!!!! My first ever real boyfriend when i ws 14 was 6`4!!!! I always like the tall ones!!! I usually like much older but dh is my year younger toyboy!!! I have told him that when George Clooney, or more importantly Jack Sparrow!!!! is in town, then they are in and he is out!!!! I know, I know, Jack is fictional but not in my head he aint!!!! Hmmmmmmmm!!!! btw, i LOVE primark!! wouldnt live or cope anywhere without it!! I love to spend on the cheap and easy and pretty stuff there and buy the longer lasting classics elsewhere!!

Anyways!! Moving on and into the cold shower!!!

Ally, where does your man get his shirts!!  We try debenhams the most but not all that exciting!

ok, gotta dash, jsut been reminded that its panckae day and not even thought about it yet hubby is in a strop, Im here, food not ready and some poxy footie game about to start apparently! Well, I know where he can shove all that!!!  xx


----------



## splodgesmum

*Saskia*, no scan date booked yet. Waiting to hear from the hospital. CC going brilliantly - Alex slept from 7pm til 8am this morning! 

Sorry to hear about the IVF, although I don't quite understand the connection between a c section and problem tubes. Am I being obtuse? 

*Stokey*, I had to laugh at your little girl being addicted to Dr Who - she's got great taste! As for your dh wanting to know how to shop with a child?! 

*ready*, wonderful news that all is well - and I was right about the gender!!  

*Tinx*, form a orderly queue for George - he's mine!


----------



## Stokey

Helloooo

Well he came home and spent £30 on shopping in Aldi £15 in sainsburys and £10 in Morrisons and still had to go out for seperate pet food/hay etc! It is alot cheaper than where i usually go and spend but to be fair there wasn't toilettres or cleaning products on there as I didn't need them this week or nappies etc and I have a freezer full of meat so didn't need that either! I bet it would have been about £60 for full shop, which is still a saving of £30-40 a week! so he did good I suppose I have just told him that the money saved I shall spend on clothes shoes and bags oh yes and clarins!! and from now on girls when we say DH I am refering to DICK HEAD! 

Tinx - I didn't think you sounded at all up your own bottom! I say here here as I prefer free range/organic products any day and I am quite conscious about what Issy consumes and rarely give her pre-packed/microwave meals etc as I prefer to cook from scratch, it is alot more hassle and expensive but its more satisfying in the long term! plus I am a hugeeeee Jamie Oliver fan and don't like letting him down!   My DH (dickhead) gets his shirts from M&S and next and usually on the net! his mum gets some from a store in Crewe that cater for larger sizes, he has an incredibly thick neck and long body so finding tops/shirts is difficult!

Kerri - Yes I love doing the dances   will have to do something spectacular for when we are on 2ww! I shall have to start practicing!

Cath - Does Ruby still suffer with her tummy now then? little love does it hurt her? That must have been very worrying and frightening for you, I was so paranoid about Issy and her eating as she just didn't seem to! and my mum would always say "she looks so pale is she ok?" that panicked me even more! she seems to be getting better and at the min she adores poached eggs so she gets lots of those and weetabix too!!   I was just looking at your pics on ** and you remind me of Nicole Shnringeerrr (the main singer off the pussy cat dolls)   can't spell her last name!! hope u don't mind me saying! and I would love to live near Catherine and Michael soooo jealous now! i don't live near anyone famous, although apparently I am related to Ian Botham (by marriage anyway) thats my claim to fame! wooppppeee  

Splodge - Thats so weird George never mentioned you hun I shall have words with him later   

as for me i'm off to bed as sooo tired it seems like everyone is pg around me at the mo   its getting on my mind again someone said to me today( 20 weeks pg) that it wasn't planned and not the ideal time with credit crunch going on but what can u do?    no idea at all how that one sentance just winds you completely, its stayed with me all day. 

anyway not like me to be so down must try harder tomorrow

love u lots girlies xx


----------



## saskia b

Just a quick post as its late and just got home from my bro's- had yummy pancakes!!!

Ready- Ooh how lovely, so pleased for you, but guess I was wrong....  Now you can start buying pink.....sorry to hear about the low lying placenta, a friend of mine had placenta previa but had a healthy pregnancy and baby so just make sure you don't over do it xxx

Cath/Ally and Splodge- apparently its well documented that many people have probs ttc after a c-section, as scarring and adhesions can occur, or they can be moved and are no longer mobile enough to enable an egg to move along....all makes sense really. Only thing is I'm not prepared to have an HSG which will tell me yes it is blocked to then go on and need further stuff doing to work out why etc....I am so impatient its untrue.....

Ally- Ooh looking fwd to the dance you've promised me......

Tinx- Yep you're absolutely right, the doc said to me that you would need 10 IUI's for the likelihood of one pregnancy....but I got lucky with Priya on my first unmedicated go so I was given false hope for number 2 being as easy....btw I started out being like that with no sugar, crisps etc but not sure what happened it all slipped slowly....oddly though Priya will eat a plate of vegetables before eating all the yummier stuff....  don't think it will last....

Karin- Hope your night away is fun....

Ok- better get myself to bed, night night!


----------



## kerribluecat

hi al
just a quickie as though ds didnt nap again yeteday he made up for it by sleeing 6.30pm till 8am this morn, so now running late for meeting  friend for swimming!!!!!!, havent taken him for ages as pool was so cold, so better be better today!!,my mate is 32 weeks preg too so seeing her n a cosy will b fun.....not!!!!

Speak later!!!

stokey my DH is now your abbreviation of DH too after making e miss holby last nght for the footie!!!!
 
xxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

MOrning GIrls,


Ally - I cook most of DD's food that she as at home as i want to know exactly what she eats and when she is at my PIL's when i work they cook everything for her too, i was never a fan of jarred baby food and rarely gave it to DD as we did BLW when she got to 6 months.

Tinx - DD doesnt get many sweets/crisps or biscuits either, im pretty strict with what she eats, i even felt guilty at playgroup a few times as the other mums let their kids have sweets and biscuits and i brought her one of the organix gingerbread men but she was happy with that til about 6 months ago and i started letting her have a custard creme like the other kids, i think we are all pretty particular about what our kids eat and why shouldnt we be, we only want whats best for them  

Cath - Does Ruby have any probs with her tummy now?   , i have to agree with Ally, you do look like Nicole sherzzzzhhh what ever her name is   

Karin - Have a nice trip.

R4F - OMG, Congrats on your little lady   

Kerri -     


Got play group this morning, MIL is coming with me as she will be taking DD on a Wednesday from now on as i'll be working in the morning instead of the afternoon.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi girls

Just a quick one from me today as training another girl in work so will be busy, busy, busy!!

Debs & Ally - OMG what a massive compliment - thank you so much, if only I had her money eh!!! I get people saying to me everyday I remind them of someone, I get Jennifer lopez (I wish), Penelope Cruz (I wish even more!) the WAG from Footballers Wives Amber, I had someone come up to me in America and say I looked like Cher (not so wonderful!) the funniest ever was when R was smaller she would look at magazines or tv and see someone with dark hair and say 'mummy' well one day she was watching tv and someone came on she said 'oh look its us mummy' - on closer inspection I realised it was PETE BURNS!! Thanx kiddo!!!

Ally - dh didnt do too badly then eh!

Debs - have fun at playgroup!

Kerri -  so hard seeing people around us pg, especially friends.

Saskia - Im extremely impatient too!!!!

Tinx - you didnt sound up your own **** at all hun, wish I could be more like you and l/o!! As for George Clooney - Im sorry I really dont get it?! what is the attraction? Now I know what you mean about Jack Sparrow - something about a bad boy!!

For those of you asking about Ruby's tummy - yes she does still suffer and sometimes she has pain with it but we deal with it with daily medication and hopefully  she will grow out of it!!

Catch up later xx


----------



## splodgesmum

*Ally*, shopping around definitely saves you money but sometimes it's such a hassle it's easier just to go to Tescos! Dh has started shopping in Morrisons to save money but some of their fruit is rank so I've objected!! (Or maybe it's just my dh's ability to pick decent fruit!! )

Shouldn't have let slip about George should I?  Think he wants to keep our torrid affair secret! Or was that David (Beckham that is!)? I lose track of all my gorgeous boyfriends!! 

*Cath*, can't believe you don't fancy George - he's sex on legs girl!! 

Can't believe your friend saying it's a bad time to be pg. Some people just don't think do they?

*Saskia*, have to admit to my ignorance about the connection with problems trying and c-sections. 3 of my NCT friends had c-sections so think I'll be keeping that to myself.

*Kerrie*, you have my sympathies - I had to sit through the bloody footie last night too!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Splodge - sorry - Im all for the older man an all that but he does nothing for me - now Tom Cruise on the other hand - yummy - okay I know he has weird views and stuff but I LOVE HIM! Thats partly why I married a Tom Cruise lookalike!!!!


----------



## kerribluecat

cath - i can see the resemblance of TCruise from profile pic!!!!  
on the subject of men, bradd pitt in legends of the fall, leaning back on the bench watching them play tennis does it SO for me!!!!  
i love the film so much wanted ds to be called tristan but dh hated it so it was samuel his bro in film instead lol!!!!!!!

oh my has anyone checked out josephs bod in holby...mighty fine i must say!!!

oh my listen tome here, getting all carried away!!!!!!

tinx - u say u like older men, my DH is 11 yrs older than me 

kerri x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kerri - again, Im really sorry but I dont get the Brad Pitt thing either - dont get me wrong he is gorgeous but hasnt quite got that x factor!! Me too - looove older men!!


----------



## kerribluecat

cath - lol, i think it was the long hair with him from yeas ago as was totally into this guy for years and he looked like that lol,
daniel craig isnt a bad substitute though lol..wot r we like!!!! xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been around for a few days.

Thanks for all your lovely wishes for Emily's birthday we had a lovely time.  Lots more toys to find homes for.  Injections went OK too - Emily cried a little but was very brave.  She said to me afterwards that the nurse had put a hole in her arm to let out all the nasty germs.  Bless.

Anyway, very behind with you all - so sorry.

Ready - Congrats on your little lady.  I would have said girl had I been around.

Cath - Sorry for BFN and the insensitive comments you have had to put up with.  Lots of  

Tinx - Sorry you have been unwell - hope you are feeling better now.  

Kerri -  

Slodgesmum -  

Debs -  

Karin -  

Saskia -  

Ally -  

Pots -  

Strawbs -  

So  hope that I didn't miss anyone - extra big   if I did.  Will keep up again now.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Sue - good to hear from you - ah bless - the things they come out with eh!  Glad everything went well.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Kerri, Tinx and splodgesmum, and all thanks for the congrats.

Ally, sounds like you had a successful shopping trip.  So sorry for the preganncies all around you.  It's so hard.  Last year at work, there was a party for someone at work every month who was going on mat leave.  Sucked.

saskia, thanks for your message...and thansk for the reassurance about the placenta previa.  

Debs, have fun at the playgroup. I so miss going to those with Evan, but he does have other classes now that are great to watch.

Cath, have to say that I used to love Tom Cruise (he is georgous!), but was turned off him when he acted like a toddler at the Oprah show...and how he married Katie Homes.

Sue, so glad that Emily's birthday celebrations went well.  Know the feeling of getting lots of toy presents and needing to find the space.  Ah..what a sweetie when she got her shot.


----------



## Tinx

Oh wow, I am getting all hot under the not very big collar with all this man talk!!! I am not in the Tom or Brad club particularly as they are a bit too boyish for me, but in certain lights they will do!!!! I wouldnt kick em outta bed!!!!  Having said that, I love it when they run or fight or get a bit rough n ready!!! My man man is Jack!!!! Something about the pirate thing! have even looked around for a pirate outfit for dh but cant find one big enough!! I do love Jonny though!, he is older and a bit off the rails which get me going!!

Kerri, I spotted that your dh was older, a friend of mine`s hubby is 20 years older and a few FF friends have a 10 year gap, I am clearly missing out. I did have a short fling with a man in his late 30s when I was early 20s but it didnt last too long, but that is another (saucy!!!) story!!!

Hi to everyone and big hugs all round.

I did get to watch Holby last night but was husstled off the computer quick smart when dh came in and am now up to my armpits in making soup so again not got time for a lengthy hello to you all.

Trying to keep focused on positive things and not think too much about babies at the mo, I am trying to conserve my tears for when I REALLY need them!!

ok, better dash, sorry to be short again.

Lots of love to you all and back soon.

PS I dont practice what I preech by the way! willow has no idea about sugar and snax and wotnot but I am a mastermind regarding choccie and cookies and a whole manner of yummy treats! Hence the ever expanding waistline! Nothing to do with being pg or my everlasting babybump! Its all Green and Blacks`  fault!!  xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Older men are the best, my DH is 10 years older than i am, we met and started dating when i was an innocent 18 year old and my mum hated that i went out with someone 12 years younger than she was, we've been together 16 years on Easter Monday.

    
Tinx - Every time i see Jack Sparrow all i can think of is that he needs a good wash   

Sue - Glad Emily had a lovely time.

Cath - Tom Cruise lookalike


----------



## Stokey

Just a quick one as dashing to Gym but just wanted to add that Dh is 11 years older than me and we started dating when I was 16, married when I was 19! love the older man and I am so in love with Gerard Butler its not funny!  

Hi Sue Hi Tinx good to hear from u again and glad Emily had lovely bday!

speak soon everyone xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ready - know what you mean about going off the rails (Tom) I dont get the whole Katie thing either - I think he can do far better than that - I mean - there's me!!!!! 

Tinx - there is only a 7 year age gap between dh and I which is quite a small one in comparison to some of my exes!! when I was 18 I met a 40 year old and who introduced me to the high life!!!!  

Ally - ah childhood sweethearts eh! Im not that pure Im afraid!! both dh and I had been around the block a fair bit before we met!! Met each other in a club (oh dear!) neither of us wanted a relationship, couldnt remember what the other looked like (too much alcohol) however 6 months after that meeting we ran off to Fiji - guess he was THE ONE!!!

Debs - 16 years wow - that must be love!!!!

Just gonna watch a dvd with dh and a bottle of wine - getting in training for my Friday sesh!! Cant wait - no doubt I will be 'tagged' in some unfortunate photos on **


----------



## kerribluecat

sorry girls but i just dont get the jack sparrow thing!!

cath - have a fab night!!!  , im drivin on my night out SO not gonna b fun seeing all my pals get down on the wines .....better get this BFP now after this sacrifice!!!

im of to my mums tomorrow with ds till sun so wont be about as dm hasnt internet....god knows how i will cope   

i guess i will have pages to read up on on my return!!!!!  

big it up to the FF ladies and the old dh's  , wot a lot we r hey!!! oh how i would love a huge sofa, bottle of vino and all of us sat there chatting!!....bliss!!!!....oh and a choc fountain would just finish it off!!!!!lol xxx

hugs   to tinx, speak soon hun , and no his naps r not improving arrggghh

diamonddiva -  wow 12 yrs well done u, lol

cath - i should never of married ( both times ) in white...well ivory the second   

splodgesmum - i like older too but goerge na ...now josh groban.....yumm yummy, what i would give to him serenade me... i would melt!!!!!!!!! emily and jab - how cutey!!!!

stokey - my ignorance whose gerard butler..gonna have to google him now lol!!!!

ready4family -    how exciting x

saskia - catch up soon xx

will miss all heeps!!! 

kerri xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Just a quickie as so tried due to staying up late and gossiping with BF!!!    Had a fab time (Ready Yes Emma went too as her 3 children are my godchildren and they all adore each other) ate waaaay too many pancakes and am now home and sleepy.

Will try for personals tomorrow.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hello ladies....

OMG all this talk of men....well my dh is almost the same age as me but younger by a few weeks....been together 11 years....but I have done the older man thing many moons ago when I was about 20! 

Not really a Brad, George or Tom fan but hey I'm not fussy, any one of them would get it.....  BUT I'm afraid to admit I have quite odd taste in men and have a thing for Russell Brand at the moment....oh and Simon Cowell....I know I know!!!!    

Hope you lovely ladies are all ok...

Sue- Nice to hear from you again, glad Emily's jab went ok, poor thing!

Karin- Glad you had a good time away

Kerri- Enjoy your time at your Mum's!

Tinx- Was it you that started all this man talk?

Ally- Glad dh did the shopping ok....my dh also has a moan about what I buy, and then when I cut down he wonders why there's nothing to snack on....  

Cath- Wow that was quick, married after 6 months! Took my dh 7 LOOONNNGGGG years to propose....and had plenty of prodding along the way too.... 

Hi Debs, Ready, Splodgesmum!

Well today I have spent all afternoon putting together a trampoline for Priya, which was really difficult...and she has since showed very little appreciation....grrrrr. Think she needs a bit more meat on her bones to make it bouncy!  

Saskia xx


----------



## Tinx

Hello!

Have snuk on here just before I get willow up!! Will do a better natter later but I must just say Im loving the fact that sooo many of you have older men!! There is a definate trend!!!!

Saskia! It was defo me that started all this naughtiness!!! just in time to get me in the mood for lots of bms in fact! Wheres Russell when I need him! Defo agree with you on that!! Went to see him live during my 2ww and my god that sheered me right up!!!

Sue, very impressed by the way with Emily`s jab comment, bless her little heart!!!

Kerri, so sorry that Samuel is still not cooperating regarding naps, I hope that you have a restfuil weekend. Thinking of you loads xx It would be so gret, us lot on a sofa, few kegs of wine and skip loads of choccie!!! We would need more than a night to chatter though!!!!

Karin, glad that you had fun with bf, pancakes too, great time for all I say! Now no choccie or treats during lent!!!!! NAH!!!!

Cath, we thought we were fast getting engaged after 6 months!! You defo win the medal!! We all seem to have long lasting relationships which is so good, especially considering all the stress that we have all endured.

Debs, I know what you mean about him needing a good wash but that is part of my plan!! I am very good with a bar of soap!! Wow, 12 years younger than your mum! I can see how the sparks musta flown!! I wonder whayt I would say or do if dd wanted to do the same as you one day!!??!!!

Ready, bought anything pink yet!!! I wonder how long you will wait!!! We bought a beautiful pink dress and top as soon as we had our scan results!! 

Ok ladies, I can`t leave my princess any longer!

Have good days, no chatting up any celebs unless they are a good few years older! take care and talk later, Tinx xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Ally, how sweet that you and dh have been together for so long...and you were young so basically for your dating years.  Really special.

Cath, yeah...katie Homes just seems like such a kid and Tom is a grown man.  Must admit though that their little girl is just georgous.  Hope you enjoyed your movie and the wine.

kerri, have a great time at your moms.  Know what you mean about feeling lost without internet, and espcially chatting on here.

Karin, glad you had such a great tiem with your BF, and how wonderful that you brought Emma along to play with her children.  

saskia, bet Priya will love the trampoline!  Evan loves jumping and things like bouncy castles so kids just love that stuff...even if she's not into it yet, I'm sure she will be in no time.

Tinx, was in teh shops yesterdy and on the girl side (which felt soooo out of place and felt like the saleslady was gonig to come up to me and say  'the boys clothes are over there'), but didn't buy anythign.  Am very superstitious so will wait a bit.  As for older men, my dh is 8 days younger so guess I like younger men (he he).


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good afternoon girlies

Ready - I agree little Suri is gorgeous! Funny thing happened to me with her name.  My best friend is married to an Aranian and when I was pg I wanted an unusual name so I was asking him about some names in his culture and his sister is called Suri which we quite liked - changed our mind though and bizarrely the Cruises claimed it!!!!

Tinx - yup it was pretty fast and even better - I didnt have to do anything, dh arranged the whole wedding - just had to buy a dress - hows that for romantic!!!  hope you and Willow are having a lovely day x

Saskia - um what can I say....that is weird taste in men urrgghh!!!! We bought a trampoline last year and Ruby absolutely loves it - cant get her off it - hope we have the weather this spring/summer to enjoy it again!

Karin - so glad you had a nice time hunny - rest up xx

Kerri - yes I so hope driving is worth it for that BFP!! Im afraid I could never go out and not have a drink!! I love it too much however, if I was in the process of tx - it would be a definite no, no!!

As for me, just had a call from the Social Worker re. the adoption, she is coming out to meet us next Friday at 4 pm - feel really, really nervous now it seems as if its all real now - hope we are doing the right thing for our family and a potential child.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Good luck for next Friday.  Sounds like a lovely whirlwind wedding.

Saskia - I put together a trampoline for Emily last summer and it took ages.  Has been well used now though.

Karin - Glad you had a nice time.

Kerri - Hope you have a nice time away.

Tinx - I am like that too - Emily doesn't get many treats and didn't at all until she was about three but I can't say I deny myself.

Hi Debs, Ally, R4F, Slodgesmum and anyone else.  Hope everyone is well.

OK - my DH is 3 1/2 years older than me (so relatively small age gap around here).  My mum stilled raised eyebrows about the age difference though.  We will have been together 17 years and married for 11 this August.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, how funny about you almost using the name Suri instead of Ruby.  I always wondered what the background for the name is as I'd never heard of it.  That's exciting that you're meeting with the social worker next Friday.  Any little girl or boy would be more than lucky to have you as a mom.  Those poor kids have no family and the adopted parents want the child so badly that it's a win win situation.  

Sue, how wonderful that you've also been with dh for so long.  You must have a really special bond as you would have been young when you started dating.


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

Well I think I've done quite well this month. Made it to CD30 without mentioning it at all and have to admit have completely shut down thinking about it until now. But have decided that I'm not testing until I'm really, really late ie cd40 (my longest cycle) as it's a waste of money testing when I know really what the outcome is. Not being negative just realistic. Still no letter re surgery but its only been just over 2 weeks and I think the last one took about 4.... alll this waiting drives me nuts!!!! 

*Ready* I too have a "toy boy" dh2b is all of 3 months younger than me.  When we got together I had always dated guys older than me and found it strange that he was younger... but I'm over it now.

*Saskia* We got Emma a little trampoline for her 1st birthday.... and she wasn't a bit bothered but when we had all the snow and could get out and about so much I brought it into the house and she is loving it now!!! Ummmmmm... Simon Cowell?!?!?!!?!?!!!?   My BF is exactly the same about him...  

*Tinx* Where's Russell?!?!  So you're the one that started alll this  For the record I like Nigel Harman... yum!!!!!!!!!

*Cath* Wow... next Friday. That's brilliant. Are you ready for your big night out?

*Sue* You've been together a long time for this day and age... that's really something to be proud of. 

Hi to *Kerri, Debs, Splodge, Ally* and anyone else that I've missed.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Ok Ok I must just explain....its not that I fancy Simon Cowell for his looks, if he walked down the street I would be like yuk! But its the whole attitude thing and the looks he gives.....(she says trying to justify her madness whilst truly embarrassed!  )

My neighbour has had a baby girl this morning, 2nd child....  but so far I don't feel too bad...but she hasn't come home from hospital yet.... 

Think I am almost surging on ov sticks today so gonna give it one last shot before the big stuff next month, just waiting for dh to get home from work then will pounce!

So sorry no personals...back tomorrow xxx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia*   That's the same pitiful excuse my best friends give as well.  

Have fun 

xxx


----------



## Stokey

saskia I'm with u babe! I'm kinda into the whole sarcy comments and nasty attitude thing he has going on so well     sorry girls! I'm really into Gordon Ramsay too as I bet he is so masterful in the bedroom and it would be the most regimented Sex ever!    ......done!


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join you. I had ET yesterday and already am going mad, think it would be easier once you had been down the road a few times before but its not. I have a little boy called Tom from first IVF,  our second attempt failed and now we are on our third and final go. 

Thanks ladies and I am looking forward to getting to chat with you all soon.

Jacks x

P.S I like Gordon Ramsay too!


----------



## Stokey

Hi Jacks and welcome hun, its a great place to be and gives you hope the girls on here are lovely and keep me going every day, I wish you all the luck hun for your next attempt!  My sister in law is called Jack and has a son called Tom! so thats nice 

Well dare I say but I think A/F has poked her nose out this morning!!!   not going to phone clinic though till she gets going as I think I scared her away last time! It would have been CD 90 on my sunday (my bday)! and today my best friend is due!! I hope all this is + signs!!

I was rudely awoken this morning at 6am by dratted dog next door, it howls like a wolf, I swear to god I thought it was in the bed next to me it was that loud!!! I have been up with TV and cbeebies on full blast and i can still hear it!! arggggghhh

I have the psychic tonight so excited so i'll let you all know what she says, I get to ask 3 questions and I don't know what to ask....HELP! any suggestions

Hope your all ok lots of love


allyxxxxxxxxxx

p.s the DR WHO ready bed turned up yesterday and Issy hasn't shut up about it, shes soooo excited as she'll be sleeping in it tonight! bless x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

   Really ladies... the big GR?!?!!?!?!?    

*Ally* Loving your Gordon love plan!!!!    Great news about AF... hope she behaves and you can get started.  Awwww... Issy is going to love that bed.

*Jacks* Welcome, I was going to apologise for the others dodgy taste but I see you are "one of them"    Sending you lots of  and . The ladie shere are fab and we're all here to help with the 2ww crazies. 

I want a nice quiet day at home today. The last few days have been manic!!!  So who's betting my friend goes into labour today!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Looks like I might be joining you with AF *Ally* . Don't know why I'm surprised.

xxx


----------



## Stokey

oooh Karin that would be wierd if both are friends went into labour today, I've just text her and shes feeling sick and going for a sweep later!! we could compare notes lol xxx


----------



## Stokey

ooh hun  have u started??


----------



## KW33

Just spotting at the moment but I have NEVER had spotting that hasn't gone to full blown AF So I guess that's it.  Fed up with the whole thing... wish I could find a way to move on but I can't. Oh god now I'm crying.  Frustration.

xxx


----------



## Stokey

ooh hunny its rotten sweetie life is cruel at times and completely unfair, I wish u lived next door so I could give u a proper hug and halve the pain.  Just keep telling yourself that you will do it again no matter what and you'll get there      i'm squeezing the computer now xxxx


----------



## KW33

Thank hunny. You are a star!!!  Just hate all the unfairness of it all.

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Just a quick one from me 

Karin - lovely to see you back hunny, sorry about the dreaded af  

Ally - have fun at the psychic - I got a question you can ask 'when are my FF buddies all gonna get their BFP's!!!

Jacks - welcome hunny, you are in the right place - we are a supportive but mad bunch!!!

Ready - Apparently Suri is persian and means rose or something?? Thanks for your lovely comments hunny x

Saskia - you dont need to explain anything.....................................we all have our own opinions 

Sue - 17 years wow - I hope I make it to 10!!!!

Taking R to school today and MIL taking her home for the weekend - out early tonight COME ON WALES (Rugby!) so my new false eyelashes will be making an appearance tonight!! Few glasses of vino this afternoon whilst getting ready and rolling in through the early hours no doubt!! Not collecting R until Sunday so dh and I are going out Sat night somewhere to talk through the whole adoption questions etc.  I would be due to start the BMS marathan this weekend but in a strange way I feel very relaxed about it now - maybe because we are moving forward in another direction who knows ........... I dont feel there is so much pressure on us now which is quite calming.

Anyway - have a lovely weekend ladies and (might) catch up tomorrow if not too fragile!!!

xx


----------



## jrhh

Thanks Ladies for your lovely welcome and positive vibes, you've cheered me up already  

Karin I know I am new here but I just wanted to send you some   as I understand how you must be feeling. Take care.

Tiger have a great time this weekend and enjoy yourselves. Hope your not too delicate tomorrow.

Ally ooooo I saw a physic when I was about 18 (a long time ago now  ) and I remember she told me I would be married twice (true) and have 2 children, just hope she was right about the later, thought Tigers question was a good one! hope it goes well, how exciting!  Hope the Dr Who bed goes down well tonight.

Its our wedding anniversary tomorrow so my parents are sitting tonight and we are going out for a meal. I have a haircut later so that should help, I look a real state at the mo  

Jacks x


----------



## DiamondDiva

JRHH - Hello and welcome to our H4Am thread, got my     for you   

Karin -     

Cath - Enjoy your weekend   

Ally - MAybe ask  When will we have another child?


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Just a quick post for now.

Karin, saw your post and just wanted to send you really big      I so feel for you hun (and all the other girls here too) as this is all so hard and when AF comes, or our bodies don't fully cooperate...it's so frustrating and discouraging.  Know how you feel.  I'ts so unfair and you and others just so don't deserve this.  We all on here SOOOO WANT to have another child and there are others who don't want it at all and get pregnant.  Life can be cruel.  Just try and keep the faith..you're taking steps to get your dream...frustrating wtih all the waiting...but you're moving ahead.  The surgery is such a positive step and will get you that BFP.  Sending you big  

Cath, have a great weekend wtih dh.  It's so great to have some couple time sometimes and wonderful for Ruby to spend some time with her grandmother.  And good things ahead with the adoption for you and dh.

Hi to everyone else.  Will check in later.


----------



## KW33

Numb now... school friend who had her first baby 2 months after I had Emma had her second baby today.  Better just write this day off.

xxx


----------



## Stokey

No its not a good day hun is it!    it can only get better tomorrow.

Issy is in foul mood, I think shes tired thanks to the ruddy dog next door! Found out from other neighbour that the daughter next door has disappeared with a fella and left her other dog with her mother next door, so now there are 2 of her dogs living next door a terrier and a staffy bull.......great!

Thanks for the suggestions I think 1 of them will defo be fertility orientated (sp)

Cath  - Have a lovely weekend hun and hope u and DH have a good chat, I love your falsey's they are gorgeous, I'll be wanting some now for my birthday, which do u recommend??

Jacks - Happy Anniversary have a lovely weekend hun and I hope and am sure that your psychic was right on all accounts!

right off to make tea....scampi yummy!

ally xxxxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Sorry for lack of personals, but I've just started bleeding, dh is out and I don't want to phone my mum and worry her if it comes to nothing.  

       

Sitting here in tears. It's only a tiny amount of blood but . . . . 

        

Please don't let me lose my baby again.


----------



## ready4Family

splogesmum, do you have any cramping?  What colour?  I had spotting during the 1st trimester...really freaked me out, but it's apparently normal.  Sending prayers your way that all is ok.


----------



## splodgesmum

There's hardly any *ready*, barely noticeable at the moment. It's red though.

I have bled through all 3 of my previous pgs - the first two I m/c, the 3rd one I had DS.

I can't stop crying. I just don't know what I'd do if I lost this baby.


----------



## Tinx

Oh splodgesmum

Honey, you cant be alone, Please please call someone. Even i it turns out to be nothing, it doesnt matter, you cant be all alone at this time. Oh darling wish I could reach you. Am really sending you massive hugs. I dont know how you feel about it, and I should always have permission in advance if poss but seeing as I dont and you need some help, I will send you some reiki. I hope that is ok. I hope that this will help to bring a feeling of calm to you and that you are able to breath and worry a little less. I cant stop your pain and sadness but I hope to help you feel a little calmer. Thinking of you so very much. Be positive babes.

Hi to everyone else. Lovely sunny day, just what we all needed.

Ok off to focus on reiki, love to all have a great weekend. xxx

ps welcome Jacks xx


----------



## splodgesmum

Thank you Tinx that is so sweet of you.  

Dh is home now. He is being so wonderful. Bleeding has stopped again. Just a waiting game now. I'm so tired, I just wanted this pg to be normal, to not bleed, to enjoy every precious minute - like normal people do.

     

Why is life so f*cking unfair.


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Splodgesmum* I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this. Glad to read that Dh is home now. Rest as much as you can hunny. Sending you loads of    and huge hugs. 

K

xxx


----------



## KW33

The day is almost over and I'll be so glad...  On top of AF arriving, and my school friend having her little boy........ yep you guessed it my friend went into labour this afternoon.    I was with her for the first part then drove her to the hospital where her DH met her.  Just called to say she has had a little boy at 6.30.  think I might go to bed soon so this day will be over and I can start afresh tomorrow.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, man, when it rains it pours.  Talk about an awful day for you.  As you said, tomorrow is a new day so hope you're feeling better.

splodgesmum, forgot to say earlier that wehn I was spotting, the nurse told me to keep my feet up.  Thinking of you.


----------



## saskia b

Karin-     sending you lots of love darling, you're right its just completely unfair. But remember we are with you through all of this. Tomorrow is another day and a day closer to your next pregnancy, try and stay positive but failing that pour yourself a large glass of wine    

Ally- Yes yes yes! Gordon Ramsay would definitely get it too but he would have to get behind Simon and Russell in the queue!    Hope AF is here for real so you can crack on lovely!  

Splodgesmum- Rest up honey its all you can do for now and see your EPAU whenever you can. Praying for you and little bean    

Tinx- Hi how you doing petal? You're right the sun can do wonders for the soul.... 

Cath- Oh have a wonderful weekend with dh, just enjoy your time together  

Jacks- Hi and welcome to the madhouse! Hope you're not going too nuts on the 2ww, got everything crossed for you babe, we're here for you whenever you wanna talk   

Hi Debs, Ready, Kerri, anyone else I've missed...not much going on here but have eaten out all day today, lunch and dinner how naughty and now in with a bottle of red and some BMS for my evenings entertainment!   

Have a good weekend everyone....lets hope the sun stays out....

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Slodgesmum -       Sorry you  are going through this     Rest up - really hope that everything is OK.

Karin -            Hope tomorrow is a better day.

Ally - Hope everything goes well with the psychic and that Issy enjoys sleeping in her Dr Who bed.  Hope it really is AF this time.

Welcome Jacks - Sticky vibes           Hope you have a nice anniversary

Cath - Have a lovely weekend together.

Saskia - Fingers crossed for you.

Hello Debs, R4F, Tinx and anyone else.

Well AF for me today too - so definitely no natural miracle before tx.  Having started so late in the day too I have to wait until Monday to ring clinic - but will at last get definite dates for tx.  

Sue x


----------



## splodgesmum

Quick update - the bleeding has started again but is only brown now.

Dh is wondering whether it's from the internal scan I had done on Thursday - the sonographer was quite rough with me.

Anyone any experience of this?

Thank you for all your kind thoughts.


----------



## KW33

*Splodge* I have read on here about bleeding after internal scans when pregnant... maybe do a search? Sending you loads of   

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

Splodge - I know it must be so hard for you hunny - its easy for me to say dont worry I too had bleeding with Ruby, started at 5 weeks and I thought the same, why it is so unfair, been through all the tx to get a positive and now Im losing my baby surely mother nature is not that cruel but it all turned out fine, I continued to bleed all through pg due to low lying placenta and was terrified each time - I too never enjoyed my pg.  The only thing that you can do is wait and hopefully see your EPU? Ive come to the conclusion that what will be will be in this life and the way I view it is that mother nature has give you a natural miracle for a reason - Im sure everything will be fine  

Karin - we all have days like that hun, mine was last week!! hope you are feeling better today hunny. I dont think any of us will be able to handle hearing about pg friends or babies EVER even if I had 10 kids it would still hurt!

Ally - how did the psychic go? I have an interesting story to tell about a medium.....keep reading!

Sue - sorry no natural miracle for you - but as you say a positive is that you have your dates.

Saskia - oooh you naughty thing you!! enjoy x

Tinx - I love reiki - my friends husband is a practioner if he were my hubby Id be using him all the time!!

Debs - thanks hunny, hopeyou are having a nice weekend.

Jacks - HAPPY ANNIVERSAY hope you and dh have a lovely evening out.

R4F - Hope you are well hunny and still on cloud 9!! Have you thought of any names??

Well as for me, had a fab night, rolled in around 3 this morning ended up clubbing again - when will I learn I must be far too old for all this business!! Ruby is still at MIL for another night - I miss her soooo much though. MIL lives so far away its not worth her having her for one night so she goes for the whole weekend which is nice for MIL as she doesnt see her that much but I really miss her.

My psychic story - as you all know MIL is addicted to mediums etc. so she went to see one this week - I told her Im not interested anymore because of my bad experiences lately.  Anyway she told MIL all about me and dh our lives, Ruby and said she could definitely see another grandson - soon as in this year!! she said there were lots of babies around me which would ring true with the IVF I guess but this little boy was not in spirit.  She said spirits come from behind her however he was sat in front of her which meant he was on this plane.  All very weird so MIL asked if he was adopted - NO was the answer?  Again, not reading too much into it as Ive been disappointed before but very weird dont you think?  All these psychics saying they see me with a baby boy - always a boy - never a girl and in 2009?? Reality check - Im not pining my hopes on it would be lovely but my head has been in the clouds for far too long so Im being positive and a realist!!

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Just checking in to see how spodgesmum is doing..I've been thinking of you and praying.  I will say that it's a good sign that you don't have any cramping plus the fact that it's brown now...that means old blood and brown is ok.  I'm wondering if you can call your clinic to get a blood test done to measure your hcg levels?  And try and otherwise just keep your feet up at home (I know, hard with a toddler around).  Am thining of you and really hope it's just regular spotting that some get.


----------



## jrhh

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to send Spodgesmum some extra big      I know no one can put your mind at rest but like everyone has said, brown blood isn't fresh so try and stay as focused as you can and keep rested. I bled from about 6 weeks with Tom through till well into 2nd Tri and it was devastating. Its so hard isn't it when we want something so much.

Ally your physic story sounded fab. Everything crossed for you.

Karin I hope your having a better day today. Why does it always happen in 3's just when you feel like it couldn't get worse i  it does.

Sue sorry no natural miracle but how exciting you can move forward to the next step.

Saskia sounds like you had a perfect day yest  

Hi Diamonddiva, Tinx, Sapphire05 and ready4family thanks so much for your welcomes.

Had a lovely night last night it was great to spend some time with dh. Sadly we didn't get a call from the hospital today so looks like our other 2 embies didn't make it to blasts. Its down to these precious two  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies.

Jacks x


----------



## Tinx

Splodges hon, how are youbeen thinking of you all day and sending reiki every so often. Bleeding due to the scan sounds very likely, I have had that before, admittedly not when pg but still, it was blood. Hope that you are ok and more settled . Are you goona go for a scan??

Cath, sounds like you had a good night! I havent been clubbing since Willow and dont know that I will get the chance or inclination any more! Cuppa and a snuggle on the sofa is now more my scene on a fri night!!! Have to jazz it up a  bit and maybe go wild and have a biccie too!!!


Jacks, so sorry that your 2 little ones didnt make it to blasts, now its down to these two wonders to do their thing. Got it all crossed for you sugar.

Ready, howz things? Got over the shock yet!??

Karin, hey you. How are ya? Has today been any better?? Thinking of you loads and sending lots of love. You are a wonderful friend to have gone through the labour stage like that. I soooo take my hat off to you. Pleeeees treat yourself to something lovely, you need spoiling xxx

Saskia, hi ya!! OOOh yum!! I love eating out, its always such a scrumtious treat and even better as no washing up!!!

Stokey, hiya! How was your scampi!! I havent had that in forever and then when we went to see the consultant last week, we sat on the beach with fish and chips, I had scampi no les and boy it was delicious!!

Hi and love and hugs to everyone else!!

I have no idea wot to do for dinner tonight, not even thought about it so who knows what we might end up with!!

Had a good old go in the front and back gardens today, first lawn mo of the season, followed by weeding, leaf gathering and a general good ole tidy! I am shattered and I already ache! I have felt soooooo lazy and fat all winter, really great to get physical today but I may regret it tomorrow! Luckily got a massage day at my gym! Its the rescheduled one from when they cocked up and made me cry a few weeks ago!! cant wait! Gym, swim and hours of massage as well as the spa and steam room, aromatherapy room, chill out room, lunch and lots more besides! Book, water and bikini is all I need!!!! Gonna miss Willow something rotten but gonna really really really enjoy being me!!!

Hope that you all have a good day and that the afs are not too misery inducing xx

LOL Tinx xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

sorry been reading but not posting have been manic!!

Splodgesmum, hope all is Ok with you, very frightening any sort of spotting or bleeding, big hugs coming your way  

Cath...... interesting another similar psychic reading. Not to get your hopes up too much but the week I made enquiries about adoption I got my miracle BFP!! Thanks for the link on cheri I have booked a reading. She bettre tell me BFP coming very soon!!   

Karin sorry to hear af got you and also too many birth announcements to deal with, keep strong it will be you again!

Ready a little pink one, one of each how lovely

Jacks     coming your way

Saskia, sue, stokey, tinx-hoep you are all having a nice weekend

well my news.....................................................no af aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhh omg it must b cd 60

My LO has had a sick bug for 10days diaorrhea (sp) too he has gone off his food and milk has been going straight through him. Been to docs x3 and they ahve said as long as he is ydrated then there is nothign they can do. he has lost so much weight. he remains happy as always. Have thrown away so many vests etc and bathing him is a x3 per day event!!

He is crawling everywhere and has started pulling himslef up.

Spoke to my GP about lcak of af and he has agreed to refer me once F is 1year old, so likely clomid here I come

will try and attach a pic of my precious having a bath in the kitchen sink after one of his many accidets!! taken on my phone as camera broken so quality not great

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk257/strawbs_photo/SP_A00141.jpg

hope it works-excuse the messy kitchen

strawbs xxxxxx

/links


----------



## splodgesmum

Thank you so much for all your hugs and kind thoughts, and reiki. I'm really touched by the support.  

I had an HCG test on Thursday but in the excitement of the scan and confirmation LO was in the right place and not ectopic I didn't ask for the results.   Will phone on Monday and get them and see if I can have a repeat. 

I'm reluctant to go for another scan if that was what caused the bleeding   - I have a scan booked in for 12th March to check for HB so will try to hold out for that. Maybe ask for repeat bloods instead.

Bleeding has slowed right down today and pain is still only on the right side (hence my hospital visit on Thursday - they think it's a cyst). No cramping and blood still brown.

All just a waiting game now.


----------



## Stokey

Hello

Sorry not been on before been a bit busy!

Well I had the psychic last night and it was very interesting, I was the last of the 6 to go up so I had heard everyone elses readings and everyone had someone come to them from the spirit world, my neighbour was in floods of tears as her Gran came to her, the medium said "oh Marion is here with your little girl who died" she lost a baby in the 2nd trimester and hadn't told many people and she always thinks about it, I did know as we are very close, but I think it took her breath away at first.  She was also very close to her Gran Marion who brought her up, so she was crying in a nice way that she found out things she wanted to know.

As for me the pregnancy card kept coming up constantly (as it did for my mum and dad and Craig) its going to be a boy and she feels like it could possibly be twins?? shes not sure about that although in my mum and dads reading twins were very strongly indicated but I have a feeling that this will be my brother who is also going through tx.
She said that in 9 weeks i'll either be pregnant or concieving then and it will be a boy, this has been very consistent as Brooke said the same although she said April/MAy!  the strange thing is when she was talking about my tx she said "I keep getting June, this is very strong" I first thought she meant June the month but I think now its the lady at the clinic she is called June and she got me pg with Issy, shes an amazing lady and is in charge of the clinic at my hospital and is so dedicated and so helpful, she gives me complete confidence when i'm around her.

well my friend text me today whilst shopping (thats where I've been all day) and she told me that her contractions were every 4 mins!! I told her that he would come on my birthday (1st) but she is convinced it will be tonight!! I still haven't heard so only another 40 mins then i'll be right!! i am so excited for her as she has had probs with IF and has waited a long time for this little bundle she knows its a boy (Max Ethan) and hes gonna share my bday!!! i am secretly of course incredibly jealous as that feeling when u see them for the first time is just magic!
The psychic told my DH that when our son is born he'll have loads of really dark hair and look like a little eskimo! how cute xx

anyway i've prattled on now so i'm going to go to bed i've managed to polish another bottle of rose off but who cares i'm celebrating!

nite girls talk tomorrow and try and catch up properly

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siobhan1

New home this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180093.0


----------

